# HR2x and H2x: MRV Opt-In Beta Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

This is a thread for MRV issues only. Other issue posts should be placed in the thread for the appropriate receiver.

When posting MRV issues, please include as much information as possible, such as:


Model numbers of server and client
Network issue reports from both server and client
Description of network topology (speed, wired/wireless/powerline)
Full description of issue

Please do not post MRV issues in the other issue threads.

The more the better... let's get this thoroughly tested!


----------



## dtomlinson

Well, an inauspicious start to MRV for me. I received the update overnight and was excited to see MRV. I successfully set-up my two HD DVRs for MRV (friendly name, beta opt-in, authorized sharing) and was able to see networked programming. But when I tried to view programs from the remote DVR I got the following error messages:
1st try: unable to access media.
2nd try: This content contains copy protection that restricts playback on equipment not connected via HDMI cable (I'm not sure of exact wording.)
3rd try: unable to access Living Room.

When I tried to go back to live TV, I got the banner, could change channels, etc, but got only a blank screen (except for the banner which changed appropriately with channel change) with the 2nd try message. I also didn't have sound. I had to do a receiver restart to get back to live tv. 

I'm connected to the network via wired ethernet (10/100). Anybody have any ideas what I should try next?

Dan


----------



## say-what

reboot both receivers is about all I can think of since they're seeing programs from each other, but not playing


----------



## dettxw

Hadn't heard of that HDMI message before. Does it make any sense in relation to your setup? 

And try the RBR of both units as suggested.


----------



## sigma1914

:bowdown::bowdown: To those of you who'll be helping those in the MRV issues. It may be a rough time around here. DBSTalkers are good folks.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is a thread for MRV issues only. Other issue posts should be placed in the thread for the appropriate receiver.
> 
> When posting MRV issues, please include as much information as possible, such as:
> 
> 
> Model numbers of server and client
> Network issue reports from both server and client
> Description of network topology (speed, wired/wireless/powerline)
> Full description of issue
> 
> Please do not post MRV issues in the other issue threads.
> 
> The more the better... let's get this thoroughly tested!


Is there a "Report" option in this NR, to be able to send a issue report to DirecTv?


----------



## veryoldschool

0395 DVR server <DECA> 4395 H21 client
Just played a show off my local NBC [HD]
Using 30 sec skip, these were slightly slower than when doing this on the DVR. Single press and waited for each to complete before pressing again.
During the first 30 mins of the recording had only 2 minor issues. First was a pausing of video while audio continued, for less than a sec.
Second was a minor horizontal line.
Pause playback for about 10 mins and then resumed.
The second half had 5 minor video breakups, also less than a sec each and one also had audio breakup with it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

veryoldschool said:


> 0395 DVR server <DECA> 4395 H21 client
> Just played a show off my local NBC [HD]
> Using 30 sec skip, these were slightly slower than when doing this on the DVR. Single press and waited for each to complete before pressing again.
> During the first 30 mins of the recording had only 2 minor issues. First was a pausing of video while audio continued, for less than a sec.
> Second was a minor horizontal line.
> *Pause playback for about 10 mins and then resumed.
> The second half had 5 minor video breakups, also less than a sec each and one also had audio breakup with it.*


Nice report. I'm curious, did you go back and replay the section that had the breakups that occurred after the pause to see if the breakups were in the program or not?


----------



## veryoldschool

BubblePuppy said:


> Nice report. I'm curious, did you go back and replay the section that had the breakups that occurred after the pause to see if the breakups were in the program or not?


Since I'd already deleted that show [remotely] I played another recording from the same time. This time is was from ABC [720p] and only seemed to have the pauses with loss of audio.
First 2 came by the 6 min mark without using any trickplay other than to replay and "prove" they weren't in the recording.
Next one came at the 16 min mark and also replay showed it wasn't the recording but was a MRV issue.
There were another two that were so short I wasn't sure they were there until the second one happened.
Then at the 26 & 59 min marks were the last and both didn't repeat with replay.

So this playback was the reverse of my first, where it started out without too many and they increased as the show continues, while this one had more in the beginning and trailed off as the show continued.
FWIW: H21-200 report 20100120-4547


----------



## noseeb13

I tired to set up mine last night and the status shows no networked DVRs.

I have 2 HR20-700s both connected via powerline adapters.
Both pass the network tests
Both can be seen and stream content using DIRECTV2PC so I am pretty sure they should see each other on the network.
I reset a few times, opted out then back in and then left both on over night and still nothing.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mitchelljd

just opted in on the new download 395 on two of my three DVR's. will do the other one shortly. but... wondering:

1- how long it will take to kick in and MRV show up again?
2- will those of us who participated in the edge cutter program get a free or discounted MRV function?


----------



## LameLefty

noseeb13 said:


> I tired to set up mine last night and the status shows no networked DVRs.
> 
> I have 2 HR20-700s both connected via powerline adapters.
> Both pass the network tests
> Both can be seen and stream content using DIRECTV2PC so I am pretty sure they should see each other on the network.
> I reset a few times, opted out then back in and then left both on over night and still nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


After opting-in, have you set each box to share its playlists? If so, the combined playlists should show up within a couple minutes at most.


----------



## HoTat2

noseeb13 said:


> I tired to set up mine last night and the status shows no networked DVRs.
> 
> I have 2 HR20-700s both connected via powerline adapters.
> Both pass the network tests
> Both can be seen and stream content using DIRECTV2PC so I am pretty sure they should see each other on the network.
> I reset a few times, opted out then back in and then left both on over night and still nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Have the same problem with my PowerLine adapters (Panasonic BL-PA100As) after I received 0x0395, and no matter what I did just couldn't get the boxes to see each other.

Then it suddenly dawned on me that my PowerLine modules operate essentially in a star topology. With one acting as "master" which connects to the router and all the others as "slave" units.

The slave adapters can only communicate back and forth with the master, not directly between two slaves. I could move the master unit to one of the DVRs, but then all other slave units would lose access to the router.

Perhaps this is your problem.

If so then you are going to have take one of your DVRs off the PowerLine network and use it with WiFi from an ethernet bridge or run a direct ethernet connection from the DVR to the router.

Or just wait for DECA, like I might just do.


----------



## dave29

mitchelljd said:


> just opted in on the new download 395 on two of my three DVR's. will do the other one shortly. but... wondering:
> 
> 1- how long it will take to kick in and MRV show up again?
> 2- will those of us who participated in the edge cutter program get a free or discounted MRV function?


1) Should be less than a minute or two, if not instantly

2) No


----------



## dvdmth

noseeb13 said:


> I tired to set up mine last night and the status shows no networked DVRs.
> 
> I have 2 HR20-700s both connected via powerline adapters.
> Both pass the network tests
> Both can be seen and stream content using DIRECTV2PC so I am pretty sure they should see each other on the network.
> I reset a few times, opted out then back in and then left both on over night and still nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If devices connected via powerline adapters are on different circuits, they won't necessarily be able to communicate with each other (even if they both see the main network), and if they do see each other, data transfers between them may be too poor for video streaming.

If you can, try moving your powerline adapters to different outlets. Also, make sure the adapters are not on surge protectors.


----------



## judson_west

My issue is with the inconsistency of this feature. I have a mixture of hardwire and wireless connections and whenever I hit LIST on anyone of my HR20-700's I don't know what to expect. Only once have I seen a combined list of all HR20's on one. Occasionally I will get some on one, but most get none. My PS3 has seen all of the DVR's for months and has been able to display shows and episodes available on them. Obviously, it cannot play anything, but it reliably shows programming off of all of my HR20's. 

Another thing happened. When I was able to watch a program, I received a message that the DVR that the program was on had dropped off the network. It also said that I could no longer watch the program. Funny thing was that as long as that message was on my screen, I COULD watch the program. When I hit OK, the program stopped playing and I was sent back to the list of programs on the local DVR.

I am running 1Gb network with a D-Link router and hubs (DIR-655 router, DAP-1522 wireless access point, and DGS-2205 hubs). Obviously, the HR20's are limited to 100Mb.


----------



## BubblePuppy

dvdmth said:


> If devices connected via powerline adapters are on different circuits, they won't necessarily be able to communicate with each other (even if they both see the main network), and if they do see each other, data transfers between them may be too poor for video streaming.
> 
> If you can, try moving your powerline adapters to different outlets. Also, make sure the adapters are not on surge protectors.


This is from another thread.:


Stuart Sweet said:


> This is untrue. I've used powerline adapters for years on different circuits. They just all have to be on the same panel. If you have two different panels in your house then powerline will not work if each adapter is on a different panel.


----------



## cdharris

I read the announcements here and on AVS Forum and read the *MRV First Look* pdf and ran home at lunch to set up MRV. However, none of my 3 HR22s or H21 (all connected to my LAN via ethernet cable) have a "Multi-Room" selection under System Setup. Do I still need to "opt in" before I can set up MRV? If so, how do I do that? Do I have to wait for a software upgrade or can I speed up that process? I paid several hundred $$$ to a professional installer for new equipment and to connect everything to my LAN several months ago in anticipation of MRV and am getting tired of waiting. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

cdharris said:


> I read the announcements here and on AVS Forum and read the *MRV First Look* pdf and ran home at lunch to set up MRV. However, none of my 3 HR22s or H21 (all connected to my LAN via ethernet cable) have a "Multi-Room" selection under System Setup. Do I still need to "opt in" before I can set up MRV? If so, how do I do that? Do I have to wait for a software upgrade or can I speed up that process? I paid several hundred $$$ to a professional installer for new equipment and to connect everything to my LAN several months ago in anticipation of MRV and am getting tired of waiting. Thanks.


You have to wait for the latest software update 395.


----------



## dschamis

scottandregan said:


> You have to wait for the latest software update 395.


Is there any way to make sure you get this ASAP?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dschamis said:


> Is there any way to make sure you get this ASAP?


Just sit back and wait. There are very few that have it now, but I imagine that everyone will have it in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No there is not... it will come to you when it comes.


----------



## tlopes

I have an H21-200 with 0x434d downloaded on 1/17. Still no MRV menu under setup. My DVR has the new update and I was able to set MRV and sharing of my playlist. After rebooting both boxes, still no MRV menu on the H21. Any idea what's going on? thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

tlopes said:


> I have an H21-200 with 0x434d downloaded on 1/17. Still no MRV menu under setup. My DVR has the new update and I was able to set MRV and sharing of my playlist. After rebooting both boxes, still no MRV menu on the H21. Any idea what's going on? thanks


You need to have the H21 updated to 0x4395


----------



## tlopes

Doh! I guess my hex math isn't so good. I actually overlooked the version numbers thinking that if it was updated 3 days ago, it should be the latest version. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zeke99

Stuart,

I downloaded the DIRECTV MRV Beta pdf, but cannot find a link to opt-in. Where can I find it? Also, how can I receive the 4395 SW download for my H21-300? I have been Ethernet-connected for nearly one year in anticipation of MRV. I have successfully accessed content on my HR21 and H21 from 3 PCs via OnDemand so I know my network is robust.

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can give me.


----------



## dave29

Zeke99 said:


> Stuart,
> 
> I downloaded the DIRECTV MRV Beta pdf, but cannot find a link to opt-in. Where can I find it? Also, how can I receive the 4395 SW download for my H21-300? I have been Ethernet-connected for nearly one year in anticipation of MRV. I have successfully accessed content on my HR21 and H21 from 3 PCs via OnDemand so I know my network is robust.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance you can give me.


You have to have the Firmware before you can opt-in.


----------



## LameLefty

Zeke99 said:


> Stuart,
> 
> I downloaded the DIRECTV MRV Beta pdf, but cannot find a link to opt-in. Where can I find it? Also, how can I receive the 4395 SW download for my H21-300? I have been Ethernet-connected for nearly one year in anticipation of MRV. I have successfully accessed content on my HR21 and H21 from 3 PCs via OnDemand so I know my network is robust.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance you can give me.





dave29 said:


> You have to have the Firmware before you can opt-in.


To add to what Dave said, the firmware is currently on a slow rollout, starting on the west coast. This lets the Directv CSRs get up to speed on new features and lets call centers track issues and problems to see if there are any hidden "gotchas". Once Directv is comfortable with things, the speed of the rollout usually increases until it's generally available at all times across the country.

But until then, you have to wait for the push.


----------



## zamzickles

My experiences (just a couple MINOR ANNOYANCES). Yeah it's a beta, but the purpose of such is to generate feedback isn't it ?

1. During playback there were several intermittent video blips.
2. The sound would occasional quit with a clicking sound. This required a pause to resync the sound.
3. Do not expect any precision step, skip or FF.
4. I wonder if they will sync the TO-DO lists just as they have the playlists.

It could be that DECA hardware will improve the items that might be network generated.


----------



## judson_west

judson_west said:


> My issue is with the inconsistency of this feature. I have a mixture of hardwire and wireless connections and whenever I hit LIST on anyone of my HR20-700's I don't know what to expect. Only once have I seen a combined list of all HR20's on one. Occasionally I will get some on one, but most get none. My PS3 has seen all of the DVR's for months and has been able to display shows and episodes available on them. Obviously, it cannot play anything, but it reliably shows programming off of all of my HR20's.
> 
> Another thing happened. When I was able to watch a program, I received a message that the DVR that the program was on had dropped off the network. It also said that I could no longer watch the program. Funny thing was that as long as that message was on my screen, I COULD watch the program. When I hit OK, the program stopped playing and I was sent back to the list of programs on the local DVR.
> 
> I am running 1Gb network with a D-Link router and hubs (DIR-655 router, DAP-1522 wireless access point, and DGS-2205 hubs). Obviously, the HR20's are limited to 100Mb.


 DirecTV report: 20100122-1A90


----------



## veryoldschool

judson_west said:


> My issue is with the inconsistency of this feature. I have a mixture of hardwire and wireless connections and whenever I hit LIST on anyone of my HR20-700's I don't know what to expect. Only once have I seen a combined list of all HR20's on one. Occasionally I will get some on one, but most get none. My PS3 has seen all of the DVR's for months and has been able to display shows and episodes available on them. Obviously, it cannot play anything, but it reliably shows programming off of all of my HR20's.
> 
> Another thing happened. When I was able to watch a program, I received a message that the DVR that the program was on had dropped off the network. It also said that I could no longer watch the program. Funny thing was that as long as that message was on my screen, I COULD watch the program. When I hit OK, the program stopped playing and I was sent back to the list of programs on the local DVR.
> 
> I am running 1Gb network with a D-Link router and hubs (DIR-655 router, DAP-1522 wireless access point, and* DGS-2205 hubs*). Obviously, the HR20's are limited to 100Mb.


Don't use "hubs", and instead get switches.


----------



## judson_west

veryoldschool said:


> Don't use "hubs", and instead get switches.


 My bad reference. DGS-2205 5-Port 10/100/1000 Desktop Switch


----------



## Steve

judson_west said:


> [...] I am running 1Gb network with a D-Link router and hubs (DIR-655 router, DAP-1522 wireless access point, and DGS-2205 hubs). Obviously, the HR20's are limited to 100Mb.





veryoldschool said:


> Don't use "hubs", and instead get switches.


I think *judson *misspoke.  The DGS-2205 is a 1 gig switch and should be fine in his set-up. Those DGS's are "supposedly" optimized for VOIP, video and gaming.


----------



## pappy97

So how long will the nationwide rollout take? 2 weeks? Longer?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Zeke99 said:


> Stuart,
> 
> I downloaded the DIRECTV MRV Beta pdf, but cannot find a link to opt-in. Where can I find it? Also, how can I receive the 4395 SW download for my H21-300? I have been Ethernet-connected for nearly one year in anticipation of MRV. I have successfully accessed content on my HR21 and H21 from 3 PCs via OnDemand so I know my network is robust.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance you can give me.


The download will be pushed to you. Unfortunately there's nothing you can do to speed up that process.


----------



## BubblePuppy

pappy97 said:


> So how long will the nationwide rollout take? 2 weeks? Longer?


Could be either. I'm going to guess a week or* less.*
I live in Missouri and I haven't received it yet.


----------



## noseeb13

HoTat2 said:


> Have the same problem with my PowerLine adapters (Panasonic BL-PA100As) after I received 0x0395, and no matter what I did just couldn't get the boxes to see each other.
> 
> Then it suddenly dawned on me that my PowerLine modules operate essentially in a star topology. With one acting as "master" which connects to the router and all the others as "slave" units.
> 
> The slave adapters can only communicate back and forth with the master, not directly between two slaves. I could move the master unit to one of the DVRs, but then all other slave units would lose access to the router.
> 
> Perhaps this is your problem.
> 
> If so then you are going to have take one of your DVRs off the PowerLine network and use it with WiFi from an ethernet bridge or run a direct ethernet connection from the DVR to the router.
> 
> Or just wait for DECA, like I might just do.


Thanks!
I might just wait as well.


----------



## kimsan

noseeb13 said:


> Thanks!
> I might just wait as well.


I was having issues with 2 hr2x sharing over powerline adapters. One did show significantly lower rates from the router point so I assumed a "dirty" AC leg. I ran cat5 to that unit first and MRV was immediately successful. Since I was in cabling mode, I ran cat5 for the other unit as well and MRV is up an runnning.

I have checked the powerline adapters on other outlets and get a balanced flow, so would assume they'd be fine on clean lines.

cheers,

kim


----------



## drdbs

I am on the west coast, and didn't even know I had MRV until I browsed this forum. I have a hr-20 downstairs and a hr-21 upstairs. Both have been on my wired gigabit network since they were installed. I simply followed the directions and bam, I can now manipulate the lists on each unit, from either unit. I didn't have to reboot. No sound or video issues. SinceI have excellent bandwidth I shouldn't have those issues. I can't imagine trying to do any of this on wifi, even if it was N, N draft. You would need the router 2 feet away from the box, defeating the purpose. Anyways, to make a long story short, if you have the bandwidth, and the new firmware, you should have no problems at all. 3COM 10/100/1000 switches are my recommendation. You can go as far as creating a VLAN just for the directv boxes for more control of the boxes if you have a house full of them. I am waiting to find out what they are going to charge before I add more boxes to the awesome feature. About time sometime good came from the firmware!


----------



## LameLefty

drdbs said:


> I can't imagine trying to do any of this on wifi, even if it was N, N draft. You would need the router 2 feet away from the box, defeating the purpose.


One of my boxes is linked by an 802.11n router setup as a bridge to another one. My link speed is approximately 130 - 144 mbps in a mixed 802.11g/n network. MRV to/from that box generally works as well as with my hardwired units.


----------



## zudy

I got the update and i already had my 2 HD DVR networked with WET610N. They worked great for ONDamand but are very hit or miss with Multi room. I have only watched about 10 min of a show from my other HD DVR and it was good but now I always get uable to acces bedroom DVR. Any tips? I have at&t and the 2wire modem.


----------



## Doug Brott

zudy said:


> I got the update and i already had my 2 HD DVR networked with WET610N. They worked great for ONDamand but are very hit or miss with Multi room. I have only watched about 10 min of a show from my other HD DVR and it was good but now I always get uable to acces bedroom DVR. Any tips? I have at&t and the 2wire modem.


Try resetting both receivers once more .. This may free up the 'unable to access' problem.


----------



## djrobx

> 1. During playback there were several intermittent video blips.


For everyone who's going to be trying MRV for the first time - minor, periodic blips in the video are a well known issue, even on hardwired networks. Don't go too crazy trying to track down problems in your network. Even if you connect your receivers directly together with a crossover cable, you will probably still see this behavior.

There also seem to be a variety of issues that resolve themselves by rebooting the receivers (and it's very difficult to tell which machine needs rebooting). Generally once you get it going it's pretty stable though.


----------



## Doug Brott

djrobx said:


> Generally once you get it going it's pretty stable though.


Wireless-G will be very spotty .. perhaps only good for SD recordings. Wireless-N works better but is still susceptible to interruptions. DECA will be the best experience (not available yet) and then wired. However, your router and/or switch must be capable of maintaining a continuous data rate.


----------



## Steve

djrobx said:


> For everyone who's going to be trying MRV for the first time - minor, periodic blips in the video are a well known issue, even on hardwired networks. Don't go too crazy trying to track down problems in your network. Even if you connect your receivers directly together with a crossover cable, you will probably still see this behavior.


Excellent advice. _Unless you were having issues with your wireless or powerline network connections pre-MRV,_ it's probably premature at this point to start reconfiguring or upgrading your network to resolve sporadic pixelaton or trickplay issues. Once the MRV code is finalized, you may discover your network is just fine as currently configured and whatever issues you were having have been resolved with software upgrades.


----------



## MrDad0330

dvd, I think you are correct. My DVR's (hr20-100 &hr22-100) do see each other but I can get nothing to play. They both go thru a power line adapter to the master adapter that takes off from my router. I have a h21-100 in my bedroom hard wired to my router and it sees both my HR's and plays from either. This is nice since it is not a dvr but I can watch my recordings. Also i do not always get a steady picture in HD but I think it may be a function of the slower "D" PL adapters.


----------



## KenW

I'm thinking about getting a new HD receiver to replace an old modulator I've been using to distribute signals from my two HD DVR's. I already have Coax and ethernet connections. I have a gigabit network, and I'm not worried about the fee. 

My only real doubt is the free HD receiver that DirecTV offers. As you know, they don't tell you what model you will receive, so I'm a little worried they won't send one that will support MRV. I did see they plan to have some offer, but free sounds good to me (yes I know it's not really "free".)

I'll likely set it up to show just the programs on my wife's DVR during the week, until she gets used to it. I'd like to be able to switch DVR's from the HD receiver, and only see hers when she is watching, and mine when I'm watching, but switching back-and-forth sounds like it will be a pain. 

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Steve

KenW said:


> [...] My only real doubt is the free HD receiver that DirecTV offers. As you know, they don't tell you what model you will receive, so I'm a little worried they won't send one that will support MRV. I did see they plan to have some offer, but free sounds good to me (yes I know it's not really "free". [...]


If I'm not mistaken, there are no "new" HD receivers that won't support MRV. So unless they plan to send you a refurb'd H20, I wouldn't worry. You'll probably get an H21, H23 or maybe even the newest one, the H24, and any of them will be suitable MRV clients.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> If I'm not mistaken, there are no "new" HD receivers that won't support MRV. So unless they plan to send you a refurb'd H20, I wouldn't worry. You'll probably get an H21, H23 or maybe even the newest one, the H24, and any of them will be suitable MRV clients.


Any HD receiver or HD DVR supporting MPEG4 (with an Ethernet port) should work.


----------



## w6fxj

Just a quick report on an anomaly seen on an HR20-700 when I opted in with MRV. I have two DVR's opted in. One is an HR20-100 connected to the home network via a wireless-N connection to a DLink DIR825 router. The second is an HR20-700 connected directly to the router.

I am able to play both SD and HD recorded programs from either DVR to the other DVR. From the HR20-700 to the HR20-100 via wireless N appears to work fine. On the HR20-700 however, if I play a recorded program from the other DVR, the HDMI output from the HR20-700 starts going to a black screen every second for a short period (50 - 100 ms). 

The black screen every second continues no matter what is done with the receiver. Real time, playback or even a Menu screen! It takes rebooting the HR20-700 to get the one second black screen stopped. Then it works OK until I try to playback a program from the MRV connected DVR. It does not matter whether the MRV connected DVR is "on" or "off," recording or not. 

It happens on whatever HDMI monitor I connect to the HR-20-700. If I try to use MRV the DVR goes into the One Second Black Screen routine and continues until rebooted.


----------



## opelap

HoTat2 said:


> Have the same problem with my PowerLine adapters (Panasonic BL-PA100As) after I received 0x0395, and no matter what I did just couldn't get the boxes to see each other.
> 
> Then it suddenly dawned on me that my PowerLine modules operate essentially in a star topology. With one acting as "master" which connects to the router and all the others as "slave" units.
> 
> The slave adapters can only communicate back and forth with the master, not directly between two slaves. I could move the master unit to one of the DVRs, but then all other slave units would lose access to the router.
> 
> Perhaps this is your problem.
> 
> If so then you are going to have take one of your DVRs off the PowerLine network and use it with WiFi from an ethernet bridge or run a direct ethernet connection from the DVR to the router.
> 
> Or just wait for DECA, like I might just do.


This makes no sense to me. The DVR should be sending data to another IP address which goes through the master, to the router, back out the master, to the other DVR.

If your theory was the case, when you put two powerline adapters on two computers, they would not be able to transfer files.

As far as I know, the two DVRs do not create another connection directly, because even if they are on wireless adapters, they can't do it. All traffic goes through the router no matter how it gets there.

:shrug:


----------



## kmattoo

Per the other thread, I've been asked to put this here:

my MRV has been working pretty well (besides the typical pauses/sound issues) thus far. I have 2 DVRs: one in the family room and one in the office.

however, after my wife watched an episode on MRV downstairs (while live tv is being watched on the office tv), she started to watch another show and found that it would not play.

The episode had the red symbol (stop?) next to the episode title and when you tried to play the program the following popup came up: The program can't be played because too many programs are being watched from playlist: OFFICE.

On the Office DVR, the only thing being watched is live tv. If I turn off the Office DVR, the family room DVR continues to get the same message.

Any thoughts?

Both are HR21/200 both w/ the current software.
--------------------

A reboot of the Office DVR was suggested. (which I will complete after the first NFL Playoff game)


----------



## Richierich

Yes, the Data Steam was not successfully ended and the DVR still thinks it is streaming data so it will not let you start another stream.

A Simple RBR or Menu Restart of the Office DVR will Clear up the situation.


----------



## aandjw

HoTat2 said:


> Have the same problem with my PowerLine adapters (Panasonic BL-PA100As) after I received 0x0395, and no matter what I did just couldn't get the boxes to see each other.
> 
> Then it suddenly dawned on me that my PowerLine modules operate essentially in a star topology. With one acting as "master" which connects to the router and all the others as "slave" units.
> 
> The slave adapters can only communicate back and forth with the master, not directly between two slaves. I could move the master unit to one of the DVRs, but then all other slave units would lose access to the router.
> 
> Perhaps this is your problem.
> 
> If so then you are going to have take one of your DVRs off the PowerLine network and use it with WiFi from an ethernet bridge or run a direct ethernet connection from the DVR to the router.
> 
> Or just wait for DECA, like I might just do.


IT'S THE PANASONIC UNITS! I too couldn't get MRV to work - the same sort of scenario (HR21/200 and HR20/700 using Panasonic PowerLine adapters)....switched one unit to old Linksys WGA54AG gaming bridge and bingo! all content from both DVRs is now on the playlist!


----------



## kmattoo

The reboot worked.


----------



## veryoldschool

kmattoo said:


> The reboot worked.


No Microsoft didn't write the software, but sometimes they act like it. :lol:


----------



## Richierich

kmattoo said:


> The reboot worked.


Always make sure you successfully end an MRV Session and don't just Pause it and walk away from it. Exit out of it until you are certain you are in Live TV.

It can't run two streams from the same Server and if it detects that it still has one active then it will give you the Red Sign and only a Reboot will make it go away.


----------



## HoTat2

opelap said:


> This makes no sense to me. The DVR should be sending data to another IP address which goes through the master, to the router, back out the master, to the other DVR.
> 
> If your theory was the case, when you put two powerline adapters on two computers, they would not be able to transfer files.
> 
> As far as I know, the two DVRs do not create another connection directly, because even if they are on wireless adapters, they can't do it. All traffic goes through the router no matter how it gets there.
> 
> :shrug:


You're right, sorry 

Please disregard my earlier statement on this issue at least for these Panny model PowerLine adapters, as my HD-DVRs are now seeing each other under MRV through the adapters, though for some reason it took several hours after the beta opt-in of each receiver for this to occur thus I theorized too early it turns out what I thought was the possible reason the adapters would not function for MRV in my in previous post.

Of course its all for not anyhow as the adapters are wholly incapable of supporting the MRV streaming as HD programs won't stream at all and SD ones constantly freeze 'n go.

So needless to say I definitely need DECA here ...


----------



## dvdmth

HoTat2 said:


> Of course its all for not anyhow as the adapters are wholly incapable of supporting the MRV streaming as HD programs won't stream at all and SD ones constantly freeze 'n go.
> 
> So needless to say I definitely need DECA here ...


Powerline is very sensitive to the electrical wiring. I have powerline adapters and have run speed tests on them. In my household, if both adapters were on the same circuit, I would see data rates around 30Mbps. If they were on different circuits, they either wouldn't work at all or would get less than 5Mbps. The adapters are supposed to support up to 200Mbps in ideal situations.

I used to use powerline to network one of our DVR's (for On Demand) but recently switched to MoCA (over cable TV coax) to get better performance. DECA is essentially MoCA over SWM.


----------



## jsmuga

I have 3 STB's hard wired and 3 STB's using wireless n. The MRV worked great all weekend no issues at all.


----------



## anubys

Doug Brott said:


> Wireless-G will be very spotty .. perhaps only good for SD recordings. Wireless-N works better but is still susceptible to interruptions. DECA will be the best experience (not available yet) and then wired. However, your router and/or switch must be capable of maintaining a continuous data rate.


Thanks, Doug

there are a ton of threads that talk about this. Can you recommend one thread for me to monitor to find out when this becomes available? (I already have SWiM)...

Edit: I realize my post is not clear. I meant DECA...


----------



## zudy

So what are the chances that older customers will be able to get DECA in our home's.


----------



## Steve

zudy said:


> So what are the chances that older customers will be able to get DECA in our home's.


Very good, IMO. Especially since they're telling folks on the website that if your H/HR's are not yet networked, you might want to wait before investing any $$$ on your own solution.

Once they officially roll it out, I'm pretty sure anyone will be able to order it. Whether or not they'll charge for it and/or just extend commitments hasn't been publicly stated yet, tho. They did say there will be a charge for MRV, so who knows if that won't cover DECA as well?


----------



## Christopher Gould

is 0x395 still being rolled out? still on 0x368. are we all going to get to beta test it before the 3 months are up.


----------



## captainjrl

Christopher Gould said:


> is 0x395 still being rolled out? still on 0x368. are we all going to get to beta test it before the 3 months are up.


+1 here and I'm in CA.


----------



## Steve

Christopher Gould said:


> is 0x395 still being rolled out? still on 0x368. are we all going to get to beta test it before the 3 months are up.





captainjrl said:


> +1 here and I'm in CA.


Curious where you folks heard the beta will only be 3 months. Is that official?

I ask because a couple of pretty savvy installers I spoke to recently hadn't even heard about DECA yet, so I imagine it's going to take some time to get the service folks up to speed and equipped.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Curious where you folks heard the beta will only be 3 months. Is that official?
> 
> I ask because a couple of pretty savvy installers I spoke to recently hadn't even heard about DECA yet, so I imagine it's going to take some time to get the service folks up to speed and equipped.


Apparently those installers are not as savvy as the let on -it is about 3 months...and the clock has started ticking already. :lol:

In any case...installers usually only get 30 days or less advance training, docs, and notice on new things they need to address.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> [...] it is about 3 months...and the clock has started ticking already [...]


Where'd they announce that? On the DirecTV forums?


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> Where'd they announce it? On the DirecTV forums?


If I told you where, I'd then need to... :nono:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Where'd they announce that? On the DirecTV forums?


Let's just say its a reliable source, and leave it at that.


----------



## socal404

I know this is putting the cart before the horse, but when this comes out of BETA, and "for real", will I need a DVR on all TVs, or on just the main one? If only 1, then I would get the other 2 DVR charges cancelled, and then add the MRV service. Is this a good rationale?


----------



## veryoldschool

socal404 said:


> I know this is putting the cart before the horse, but when this comes out of BETA, and "for real", will I need a DVR on all TVs, or on just the main one? If only 1, then I would get the other 2 DVR charges cancelled, and then add the MRV service. Is this a good rationale?


I'm using my H21 from my DVRs, so this works fine [or will] with 1 DVR and several receivers [non DVRs].


----------



## Steve

socal404 said:


> I know this is putting the cart before the horse, but when this comes out of BETA, and "for real", will I need a DVR on all TVs, or on just the main one? If only 1, then I would get the other 2 DVR charges cancelled, and then add the MRV service. Is this a good rationale?


Is the DVR charge per HR, or once for the household? If the latter, might as well have multiple DVR's so, if need be, you can record more than 2 shows at the same time and watch them anywhere. Just my .02.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Steve said:


> *Is the DVR charge per HR, or once for the household? If the latter, might as well have multiple DVR's so, if need be*, you can record more than 2 shows at the same time and watch them anywhere. Just my .02.


One fee per account, not per receiver.


----------



## Steve

BubblePuppy said:


> One fee per account, not per receiver.


That's what I thought. So if the DVR's are already bought and paid for, I'd rather keep the extra tuners for the times I might need them. Between my wife and I, there are at least 2-3 prime-time hours per week we need 3 tuners, between NBC, CBS, FOX and ABC. And that might increase when NBC starts putting real shows in the 10PM slot.


----------



## Richierich

Steve said:


> That's what I thought. So if the DVR's are already bought and paid for, I'd rather keep the extra tuners for the times I might need them. Between my wife and I, there are at least 2-3 prime-time hours per week we need 3 tuners, between NBC, CBS, FOX and ABC. And that might increase when NBC starts putting real shows in the 10PM slot.


Also, Steve, I have 2 DVRs in my Den so I have 4 Tuners and 100 Series Links so I have alot of possiblities.

Sunday, I recorded two NFL Playoff Games and two PGA Tour Events and still needed another tuner for the Dubai Desert Classic which I recorded upstairs.


----------



## socal404

One additional question. When they install the MRV, will they also be installing the SWiM dish/setup, too? I only have one cable going to 2 of my DVRs, and 2 lines going into my main DVR.


----------



## looter

I have an HR21-700, HR10-250 and a Hughes SD TiVo DVR (HDVR2).

I am thinking of replacing the HR10-250 with whatever variety of the HR2x DIRECTV sends me.

I would probably also update the HDVR2 to an H2x.

I've got a bunch of CAT6 so networking would be simple and I have read the caveat regarding the beta.

I also just saw the updated "release date" for the new DITECTiVo for Spring 2010. I'm slightly tempted to hold out to see what that has to offer but it could be ages until it is REALLY out. Also, what non-DVR receiver would you be able to stream the Tivo content to? I don't think it would work with an H23.

Any advice on updating the HR-250 and the HDVR2?


----------



## veryoldschool

Have zero clue [or interest in] what TiVo is going to do.
The H21/23 will be clients for this Beta MRV, since they have a ethernet jack.


----------



## looter

veryoldschool said:


> Have zero clue [or interest in] what TiVo is going to do.
> The H21/23 will be clients for this Beta MRV, since they have a ethernet jack.


What about a basic SD DIRECTV receiver like a D12?


----------



## veryoldschool

looter said:


> What about a basic SD DIRECTV receiver like a D12?


Without a network jack, you'll not be able to.


----------



## looter

veryoldschool said:


> Without a network jack, you'll not be able to.


I'm not really up to date on the SD receivers. Does DIRECTV have an SD receiver that has an ethernet jack? Or I guess I could go with an H23 or an R16... hmmm


----------



## Doug Brott

looter said:


> I'm not really up to date on the SD receivers. Does DIRECTV have an SD receiver that has an ethernet jack? Or I guess I could go with an H23 or an R16... hmmm


No (unless you want to count the R22)


----------



## Janice805

YEAH, YEAH, YEAH ....
Just hooked up my Den (HR23) to my bedroom (HR20) and it actually WORKS !!!!
I'm soooo happy (so far). The only thing I see right away is the PLAYLIST. You can select to see what's on your LOCAL DVR or BOTH DVR's (mixed together). I'd like to see BOTH DVR's, but listed by DVR. For example:

DEN
xxx
xxx
xxx

BEDROOM
xxx
xxx
xxx

Or am I missing this feature?


----------



## veryoldschool

Janice805 said:


> YEAH, YEAH, YEAH ....
> Just hooked up my Den (HR23) to my bedroom (HR20) and it actually WORKS !!!!
> I'm soooo happy (so far). The only thing I see right away is the PLAYLIST. You can select to see what's on your LOCAL DVR or BOTH DVR's (mixed together). I'd like to see BOTH DVR's, but listed by DVR. For example:
> 
> DEN
> xxx
> xxx
> xxx
> 
> BEDROOM
> xxx
> xxx
> xxx
> 
> Or am I missing this feature?


While you're in the guide, press the yellow button and your choice of playlists is "all or local".
Each DVR can be set to share or not, it's playlist [in the setup menu]


----------



## Janice805

VOS - thanks. Yes, that's what I've been working with but when I select "ALL", (I have a LOT of duplicate recordings) they are all mixed together. Like the show "24". I have three recordings on each DVR so when I select ALL, it shows all six mixed together. 

All I was suggesting is that they give us the option under ALL to sort the PLAYLIST by DVR. Does that make sense?


----------



## veryoldschool

Janice805 said:


> All I was suggesting is that they give us the option under ALL to sort the PLAYLIST by DVR. Does that make sense?


"Makes sense"? :lol: :lol:
In every poll we've had here, it was preferred by 4 out of 5, to 9 out of 10 users, yet it is what it is.


----------



## Janice805

Hey I'm VERY grateful and happy that Direct TV now has this feature. One last question since I know you're a pro.

I switched my WIRELESS doodah (that I purchased from DTV for DoD) from my DEN TV to my BEDROOM TV and now have my HR23 in the den hooked up to my router with a 22' long hardwired cable. I can't leave it like that all the time (tripping hazard and doesn't look very good). So my question is this:

If I DISCONNECT the 22' hardwired cable from my Den HR23 to the router (across the room) at times, then plug it back into the HR23 "only" when I want to watch something on the bedroom TV, will that mess anything up permanently? Or will it just reconnect everything and I'll again have access to both PLAYLISTS???

Sorry, I'm sure I made the question confusing.


----------



## joed32

Maybe part of this Beta test is to find out what people like and don't like.


----------



## veryoldschool

Beta is by its nature a "feedback" test.

As for plugging & unplugging, this shouldn't be a big deal, other than maybe having to wait a bit for everything to sync.


----------



## mikeny

Janice805 said:


> Hey I'm VERY grateful and happy that Direct TV now has this feature. One last question since I know you're a pro.
> 
> I switched my WIRELESS doodah (that I purchased from DTV for DoD) from my DEN TV to my BEDROOM TV and now have my HR23 in the den hooked up to my router with a 22' long hardwired cable. I can't leave it like that all the time (tripping hazard and doesn't look very good). So my question is this:
> 
> If I DISCONNECT the 22' hardwired cable from my Den HR23 to the router (across the room) at times, then plug it back into the HR23 "only" when I want to watch something on the bedroom TV, will that mess anything up permanently? Or will it just reconnect everything and I'll again have access to both PLAYLISTS???
> 
> Sorry, I'm sure I made the question confusing.


You mean you're thinking of connecting the network cable to the Den only for MRV sessions, playing recordings from the Bedroom? It should work. It takes a couple minutes to find "other" unit automatically.

edit: not as fast as Mr VOS.


----------



## RoyGBiv

Janice805 said:


> Hey I'm VERY grateful and happy that Direct TV now has this feature. One last question since I know you're a pro.
> 
> I switched my WIRELESS doodah (that I purchased from DTV for DoD) from my DEN TV to my BEDROOM TV and now have my HR23 in the den hooked up to my router with a 22' long hardwired cable. I can't leave it like that all the time (tripping hazard and doesn't look very good). So my question is this:
> 
> If I DISCONNECT the 22' hardwired cable from my Den HR23 to the router (across the room) at times, then plug it back into the HR23 "only" when I want to watch something on the bedroom TV, will that mess anything up permanently? Or will it just reconnect everything and I'll again have access to both PLAYLISTS???
> 
> Sorry, I'm sure I made the question confusing.


I can tell you from personal experience when I have had to temporarily disconnect and then reconnect DVRs that while it is connected it will see the other DVR, and when disconnected, it just won't know that it's there. There won't be any problems.

SMK


----------



## heathramos

I just activated this option before going to work so I haven't had a chance to play with it yet.

Is it possible to share only part of your playlist?


----------



## veryoldschool

heathramos said:


> I just activated this option before going to work so I haven't had a chance to play with it yet.
> 
> Is it possible to share only part of your playlist?


Nope, it's all of the playlist from a DVR or not to share it.


----------



## Rob

heathramos said:


> I just activated this option before going to work so I haven't had a chance to play with it yet.
> 
> Is it possible to share only part of your playlist?


Your bedroom porn will now be viewable in the living room for your guest to enjoy when the Game you invited over ends and the guest picks up the remote.


----------



## mikeluce

*My DTV setup:*
Living room:
- HR21 w/1TB external drive (Primary)
- HR21 (Wife's Reality TV)
Guest Suite/Game Lounge
- HR23 (a few random recordings)
Master
- HR21 (ESPN and FSN NW for 4 hours every night)
Workout
- HR23 (coming Friday)

*My network setup:*
In large part thanks to hearing so much about MRV in this group I finally broke down earlier this month and spent a day in the blown-in insulation of the attic running Cat5e (good-bye flaky power line!) to all the rooms in the house. Another day or so crimping and plating, and I've got everyone in the house connected (including the touch screen TV in the kitchen that runs DirecTV2PC). Netgear 10/100 switches, with the living room bouncing through two switches (one behind the rack and one in the punch-down room).

*My experience so far:*
Sunday 1/24 I got the SW update on the HR23 as a tease, and finally today I got it for the HR21s.

First impression: this totally rocks! It can be totally overwhelming to have the playlists from that many DVRs in the same place (the cleanliness of splitting primary from reality, for example). I've compromised by making the Primary filter to just its own recordings, and let the rest see them all. Our interest (like so many others) is really to have availability of any title anywhere - if the boys are in the living room, the wife can watch reality TV in the game room, etc, etc.

*Quality:*
On average I'm getting one or two pixelization/macro blocking events per half hour of HD (haven't watched any SD), but no noticeable uniquely separate audio events. I've experienced the expected time-lag with trick play, but otherwise I've been extremely impressed with how seamless the discovery/playlist integration/playback has been. Having spent 3 years working on a cable DVR that did multi-room I'm all too familiar with the myriad problems you encounter along the road. I feel for the installers and support folks, though. The added complexity is going to be a killer&#8230;

Good job, DTV!


----------



## VARTV

Only issue I have, is watching recorded OTA. The picture and audio is choppy (skips). Same thing happens when I use DIRECTV2PC. My home network is "wireless N."

Anyone out there able to stream recorded OTA with this new MRV setup??? If so, I would like to know your setup...


----------



## Steve

VARTV said:


> Only issue I have, is watching recorded OTA. The picture and audio is choppy (skips). Same thing happens when I use DIRECTV2PC. My home network is "wireless N."
> 
> Anyone out there able to stream recorded OTA with this new MRV setup??? If so, I would like to know your setup...


If there's no other MRV activity going on besides a single stream of OTA and it's skipping on you, then you must not be getting at least 15-20 mbps of continuous network bandwidth.

I would troubleshoot your "N" set-up to see why that may be the case. Since you're having the same issue with DirecTV2PC, you can monitor your connection bandwidth using the "networking" tab of the Windows Task Manager or with a utility like DU Meter at the same time you're seeing the choppiness. Just a thought.


----------



## VARTV

Steve said:


> If there's no other MRV activity going on besides a single stream of OTA and it's skipping on you, then you must not be getting at least 15-20 mbps of continuous network bandwidth.
> 
> I would troubleshoot your "N" set-up to see why that may be the case. Since you're having the same issue with DirecTV2PC, you can monitor your connection bandwidth using the "networking" tab of the Windows Task Manager or with a utility like DU Meter at the same time you're seeing the choppiness. Just a thought.


Thank you... Will try... Anyone else???


----------



## VARTV

Steve said:


> I would troubleshoot your "N" set-up to see why that may be the case. Since you're having the same issue with DirecTV2PC, you can monitor your connection bandwidth using the "networking" tab of the Windows Task Manager.


Streaming an HD show and getting 0.10% network utilization


----------



## Richierich

Steve, thanks for that Link to the DU Meter!!!

I have been looking for something just like this!!!


----------



## Steve

VARTV said:


> Streaming an HD show and getting 0.10% network utilization


Bad pointer I gave you, sorry. That's just reporting the % of the max your PC's 1Gbps connection is capable of, not a hard #.

Try "task manager", "performance", "resource monitor" button, "network" and see if you can get the actual throughput #.

If not, DU Meter will report it.


----------



## Steve

richierich said:


> Steve, thanks for that Link to the DU Meter!!!
> 
> I have been looking for something just like this!!!


I used to use it all the time until I started using Task Manager instead a couple of years ago. A recent post by *Stuart* reminded me of it. It's a slick utility.


----------



## VARTV

Steve said:


> If there's no other MRV activity going on besides a single stream of OTA and it's skipping on you, then you must not be getting at least 15-20 mbps of continuous network bandwidth.
> 
> I would troubleshoot your "N" set-up to see why that may be the case. Since you're having the same issue with DirecTV2PC, you can monitor your connection bandwidth using the "networking" tab of the Windows Task Manager or with a utility like DU Meter at the same time you're seeing the choppiness. Just a thought.


I thought there was a tool out there that could measure bandwidth to and from devices on my home network???


----------



## Steve

VARTV said:


> I thought there was a tool out there that could measure bandwidth to and from devices on my home network???


I'm not sure. DU Meter will report bandwidth to and from the PC it's running on, tho.


----------



## EricRobins

Got the update last night on my three HR2x's, but only had a few minutes to play with it this morning.

I did see a red circle with a white dash in the middle ("Do not enter" symbol), which seemed to indicate that the program was located on a different HR that was currently serving another HR (which was true).

*My question, assuming three HRs (A, B and C), and B and C BOTH want to receive a recording from A (the same or different), will there be an error? What if A is already playing a recording from A (or from B or C)?*

(Not sure it matters, but everything is wired.)


----------



## DogLover

EricRobins said:


> Got the update last night on my three HR2x's, but only had a few minutes to play with it this morning.
> 
> I did see a red circle with a white dash in the middle ("Do not enter" symbol), which seemed to indicate that the program was located on a different HR that was currently serving another HR (which was true).
> 
> *My question, assuming three HRs (A, B and C), and B and C BOTH want to receive a recording from A (the same or different), will there be an error? What if A is already playing a recording from A (or from B or C)?*
> 
> (Not sure it matters, but everything is wired.)


Just to make sure I understand, in this case A is the "server" where the recording resides/

- A can play live
- Either B or C can play an "A" recording
- The second one to try (B or C) should see the "not available" red circle/white dash when viewing the playlist
- If the timing is close enough together that the second one doesn't see the "not available" sign in the playlist, it will receive an error. (I don't remember the exact text, but it makes sense when you read it.)


----------



## shedberg

I just received the update today and opted in an HR20-700 and an HR20-100. Both are connected via WGA600N boxes I got from D*. I can download DoD content just fine. I have a Netgear N ultra RangePlus wireless router. MRV is very choppy and I have many starts and stops. On the HR20-700, this occurs when the drive gets pretty loud. I have run the long and short drive tests and they are fine. I get the same issue on the HR20-100 except no drive noise on either machine. I am guessing it has to do with my network. Any ideas how to troubleshoot? I am not super technical but can follow directions. I know my network is set up to broadcast in the 5MgHz range for the the bridges. Any ideas would be welcome!


----------



## DogLover

shedberg said:


> I just received the update today and opted in an HR20-700 and an HR20-100. Both are connected via WGA600N boxes I got from D*. I can download DoD content just fine. I have a Netgear N ultra RangePlus wireless router. MRV is very choppy and I have many starts and stops. On the HR20-700, this occurs when the drive gets pretty loud. I have run the long and short drive tests and they are fine. I get the same issue on the HR20-100 except no drive noise on either machine. I am guessing it has to do with my network. Any ideas how to troubleshoot? I am not super technical but can follow directions. I know my network is set up to broadcast in the 5MgHz range for the the bridges. Any ideas would be welcome!


Since you just received the update today, you may want to wait a few days. It has a lot of new data to download and index for the new guide and search features. (This will happen faster when the DVR's are in standby.)


----------



## shedberg

DogLover said:


> Since you just received the update today, you may want to wait a few days. It has a lot of new data to download and index for the new guide and search features. (This will happen faster when the DVR's are in standby.)


Okay, I'll wait and try. I have reset both receivers since I read that in an earlier post. I did also try monitoring my network at the time of MRV and see peaks of around 430KB/sec if that helps anyone.

Edit: I also have no issues with netflix streaming. I forgot to mention a netgear FS105 10/100 switch.


----------



## iowaberg

Is it a requirement to have an 'N' router and 'N' switches/bridges to use MRV? Or can I still use MRV if I have a 'G' switch? What if I have a 'N' router but a 'G' switch? I assume for the best reliability, I should get all 'N' equipment for speed and reliability on the network? Correct?


----------



## nino2469

this may not be the right thread and I apologize if its not but is there a way to sort the playlist on dvrs to show what is on each dvr? I have 3 dvr and 1 hd receiver. If I am on the dvr in my office can I see the list for only the dvr in the living room?


----------



## Steve

iowaberg said:


> Is it a requirement to have an 'N' router and 'N' switches/bridges to use MRV? Or can I still use MRV if I have a 'G' switch? What if I have a 'N' router but a 'G' switch? I assume for the best reliability, I should get all 'N' equipment for speed and reliability on the network? Correct?


If you have a rock solid G connection with no other heavy network activity, you should be able to stream an HD show via MRV. It's less about bandwidth than it is about the quality of your connection. MRV wants a continuous, uninterrupted connection to work well.

A top-notch wireless "G" connection will have an effective throughput of 20-25mbps. MPEG-4 HD files average about 8mbps and OTA files up to twice that.


----------



## HoTat2

iowaberg said:


> Is it a requirement to have an 'N' router and 'N' switches/bridges to use MRV? Or can I still use MRV if I have a 'G' switch? What if I have a 'N' router but a 'G' switch? I assume for the best reliability, I should get all 'N' equipment for speed and reliability on the network? Correct?


Firstly "N" only refers to a wireless WiFi standard;

There is no such thing as an "N" switch or technically even N "routers" or "bridges" unless you are classifying them according to the wireless link portion of a WiFi equipped variety as is popularly done.

Switches are categorized as "10/100," "fast ethernet," "gigabit ethernet," etc.

So for MRV when including wireless segments in the network your most reliable results will come using routers with wireless-N capability and fast (or 10/100) ethernet or gigabit ethernet switches if necessary, but depending on the switch manufacturer YMMV.

Any wireless-G segments may work, but more likely will be spotty if at all.


----------



## jdspencer

I just enabled MRV Beta on my HR23 and HR20. They are in the same cabinet with the HR20 connected to the second ethernet port on the HR23. Everything seems to work fine with this arrangement. If MRV continues to work well and it suits my needs, I'll move the HR20 to my equipment cabinet in the basement.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

nino2469 said:


> this may not be the right thread and I apologize if its not but is there a way to sort the playlist on dvrs to show what is on each dvr? I have 3 dvr and 1 hd receiver. If I am on the dvr in my office can I see the list for only the dvr in the living room?


The playlist has several options, and indicates at the individual program which device is containing the recording (such as DEN, Bedroom, etc).

Currently, you cannot select a specific DVR and then sort just those contents. Some have suggested that as a feature....since MRV is in beta....there may be some further tweaks or modifications before it becomes a generally-available capability.


----------



## veryoldschool

jdspencer said:


> I just enabled MRV Beta on my HR23 and HR20. They are in the same cabinet with *the HR20 connected to the second ethernet port on the HR23*. Everything seems to work fine with this arrangement. If MRV continues to work well and it suits my needs, I'll move the HR20 to my equipment cabinet in the basement.


This is not a recommended/supported way to connect them and "may" cause some issues that will be hard to trace down.
Using a switch to connect these is a much better solution.


----------



## jdspencer

Yes, I know of this concern, but for the time being it seems to be working fine. I'll make changes if and when changes are warranted


----------



## ChrisMinCT

Did a multi room setup and an initial test across all 3 DVRs. Can't get 10 seconds of unglitched HD content to play anywhere. 2 of the HRs are on a 100mb Cat5 network, one is connected via 802.11N at 5ghz. Surprising that I can't get anything to play. 

The Netgear switches are a bit old (10/100), but I've never had any network issues. I also have run DirecTV2PC successully both on the desktop and on a wireless g laptop. 

Going to reboot them all now and see what happens after that.


----------



## mitch300

I have been reading about this MRV as I noticed it last night. On the other thread it says I need a ethernet port. Does this mean i have to some way have to hook this up to my computer? The reason why I ask is my DSL SUCKS. as you can tell I don't know much about this stuff.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mitch300 said:


> I have been reading about this MRV as I noticed it last night. On the other thread it says I need a ethernet port. Does this mean i have to some way have to hook this up to my computer? The reason why I ask is my DSL SUCKS. as you can tell I don't know much about this stuff.


This other thread at DBSTalk would be a great place to learn alot more...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171258


----------



## spunkyvision

4 HR 2Xs in the house - 
1) Upstairs Hr21 - Hard wired in to my switch
2)Downstairs Living Room -HR20 connected via Linksys WGA600N - Connecting to Belkin N1 Vision in Access Point Mode
3)Downstairs Fam Room Left - HR20 connected to Switch - Switch Connected to Linksys WET610N Bridge. Bridge connected to Belkin AP
4))Downstairs Fam Room Right - HR20 connected to Switch - Switch Connected to Linksys WET610N Bridge. Bridge connected to Belkin AP

All 4 Playlists are shared.
1) When I bring up the list it is fast. The further I page down (maybe the 4-5th page of shows) it starts to really slow down. After I get to page 6 or 7 it takes 5-10 seconds to respond and sometimes I don't know if accepted the page down command so it will skip 2 pages.

2)Playing shows stored on Receiver 1 I rarely have any issues.

3) Playing shows stored on Receiver 2 is only acceptable on from Receiver 1. 

4) Playing shows Stored on Reciever 3/4 works from any box except Receiver 2

Not sure where to look.

I used to have all of these boxes networked via Motorola NIM100s but they were causing problems with my cable modem signal. When it worked that way MRV was working ok (CE release)


----------



## jdspencer

mitch300 said:


> I have been reading about this MRV as I noticed it last night. On the other thread it says I need a ethernet port. Does this mean i have to some way have to hook this up to my computer? The reason why I ask is my DSL SUCKS. as you can tell I don't know much about this stuff.


Whether your DSL sucks or not has no bearing on using MRV. Only for VOD. MRV uses your network to communicate between DVRs. If your DSL modem currently is just connected to the PC, you need to get an ethernet switch. Connect the DSL modem to the ethernet switch and then the PV to the switch. The DVRs will also connect to the switch. Good to go after that.


----------



## samberger

Sorry if this has been covered, but I already have one HR connected with D*TV's Internet Connection Kit so that I can use DoD. I have another HR in another room and now that both have downloaded the new software I would like to utilize MRV. But the second HR is not close to any outlets so I was wondering if a solution would be the Wireless Kit that D*TV is offering. Would this allow me to get the second HR on my network and use the MRV feature?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

samberger said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but I already have one HR connected with D*TV's Internet Connection Kit so that I can use DoD. I have another HR in another room and now that both have downloaded the new software I would like to utilize MRV. But the second HR is not close to any outlets so I was wondering if a solution would be the Wireless Kit that D*TV is offering. Would this allow me to get the second HR on my network and use the MRV feature?
> 
> Thanks.


"You could", but I would wait as the costs may not be your best option, with the new DECA networking coming out at the end of this Beta cycle.
Whatever you spend now might simply be wasted.


----------



## nino2469

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The playlist has several options, and indicates at the individual program which device is containing the recording (such as DEN, Bedroom, etc).
> 
> Currently, you cannot select a specific DVR and then sort just those contents. Some have suggested that as a feature....since MRV is in beta....there may be some further tweaks or modifications before it becomes a generally-available capability.


thanks, I hope there is a way to provide DTV feedback because I think this would be a great addition.

I am waiting for my H21 to get the latest update. My HR's all got it this morning.


----------



## mitch300

jdspencer said:


> Whether your DSL sucks or not has no bearing on using MRV. Only for VOD. MRV uses your network to communicate between DVRs. If your DSL modem currently is just connected to the PC, you need to get an ethernet switch. Connect the DSL modem to the ethernet switch and then the PV to the switch. The DVRs will also connect to the switch. Good to go after that.


Thanks. Another question. Can this be wireless? My computer/modem is not in the same room as my DVR'S.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

nino2469 said:


> thanks, I hope there is a way to provide DTV feedback because I think this would be a great addition.
> 
> I am waiting for my H21 to get the latest update. My HR's all got it this morning.


Funny you should mention that.

At the recent Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, several of us DBSTalkers had the opportunity to communicate that specific capability as desirable to a DirecTV representative on site at the show.

No guarantees, but we were able to personally deliver that message.


----------



## nino2469

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Funny you should mention that.
> 
> At the recent Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, several of us DBSTalkers had the opportunity to communicate that specific capability as desirable to a DirecTV representative on site at the show.
> 
> No guarantees, but we were able to personally deliver that message.


awesome. I like the feature so far but really want to test it on my non dvr device. Hope I get the software update for that unit tonight.


----------



## jazzyjez

And thanks to DBSTalk too for making us aware of this new feature. I'm impressed enough that it's worth writing a short note about it!

I received the update on each of my 3 boxes last night: 2 x HR20, 1 x HR21. I already had them all networked (really glad that I ran Cat-5e to each box when I did my home remodel 5 years ago!). As an FYI, I have each set up with static IP addresses - what else but 192.168.2.2x - using static addresses just means that I can easily identify them from my PC.

Following the notes I read here - which couldn't be much simpler - I had the whole system working within a few minutes. I've only tried it on a couple of shows so far, one from SMTHD (Sat) and one from PBS-HD (OTA) but both displayed perfectly without any glitches whatsoever.

One unforeseen benefit for me is that I can now use this as a way of seeing HD/OTA shows on my bedroom HR21. We don't get HD locals via DirecTV (not yet anyway, waiting for D12?), so I get them via OTA on my HR20 receivers, so this is a nice workaround. Note also that this worked perfectly in near real-time while the show was being recorded on the HR-20 and being sent to the HR-21.

Wish list: when you name a receiver for sharing, allow a color to be assigned to its associated shared list. Normally my list of recorded programs is displayed in yellow, but (for example) those being relayed from my living room receiver could show in green.


----------



## mgavs

I have 3 HR20-100s, all MRV to each and share everything fine except for Playboy material which is on all 3 receivers. This is weird:

It will NOT share ANY PB not in a folder, pretty much everything.
It will share older Playboy shows ONLY if they are in a folder and older than 3-4 months.
It will NOT share PB in folders recorded in the last month or two.

I checked Parental controls on all (which were never changed anyway) and I restarted all 3 receivers but no luck.


----------



## phatmatt1215

I am not at all smart about these things. I was setting it up and went to the status page and it says "No networked DVR's found". What does that mean, and how do I network them? Please be as detailed as possible in explanation. I am SO NOT SMART with this stuff  Thanks much.


----------



## veryoldschool

phatmatt1215 said:


> I am not at all smart about these things. I was setting it up and went to the status page and it says "No networked DVR's found". What does that mean, and how do I network them? Please be as detailed as possible in explanation. I am SO NOT SMART with this stuff  Thanks much.


the simplest way is to connect a Cat5 ethernet cable from your router to each DVR, or to connect the two DVRs with this cable if you can't get to your router.

More can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149141


----------



## jdjeff

I've got 3 HR20's and 3HR21's that currently have the latest, and MRV is enabled on all of them. There is one HR20, however, that only shows up on the combined playlist if it is on. The rest show up whether they are on or off (as I expect they should). Any ideas?


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> the simplest way is to connect a Cat5 ethernet cable from your router to each DVR, *or to connect the two DVRs with this cable* if you can't get to your router.


*VOS* makes a very good point. If your only desire is to use MRV and not media sharing, DirecTV2PC or VOD, you can simply connect one HR to another HR/H21/H23 using a single CAT5 cable. MRV will work just fine between them connected this way.

And if you have more than 2 HR/H boxes you want to MRV with, you can connect them all to a $20 switch. Connecting that switch to a home network or internet router as well is completely optional.


----------



## phatmatt1215

Steve said:


> *VOS* makes a very good point. If your only desire is to use MRV and not media sharing, DirecTV2PC or VOD, you can simply connect one HR to another HR/H21/H23 using a single CAT5 cable. MRV will work just fine between them connected this way.
> 
> And if you have more than 2 HR/H boxes you want to MRV with, you can connect them all to a $20 switch. Connecting that switch to a home network or internet router as well is completely optional.


Yes, the only thing I would use it for is the MRV... Our two DVR's are in two different rooms far apart from each other. So the only way to do this is to have the cable running along the floor from one room to the other? I don't know for sure if it is feasible for us to be able to bury the cable so that it wouldn't bee seen.


----------



## veryoldschool

phatmatt1215 said:


> Yes, the only thing I would use it for is the MRV... Our two DVR's are in two different rooms far apart from each other. So the only way to do this is to have the cable running along the floor from one room to the other? I don't know for sure if it is feasible for us to be able to bury the cable so that it wouldn't bee seen.


This is an open Beta test cycle. After it's over DirecTV will offer a coax networking solution using the cable you have.
DirecTV says not to go out and network your receivers now. Anything costly could become a waste.
If you can tolerate a cable running down the hall for a few months, then I'd do that for now. Cables are fairly cheap.


----------



## Steve

phatmatt1215 said:


> Yes, the only thing I would use it for is the MRV... Our two DVR's are in two different rooms far apart from each other. So the only way to do this is to have the cable running along the floor from one room to the other? I don't know for sure if it is feasible for us to be able to bury the cable so that it wouldn't bee seen.


Then I would wait a couple of months, until DirecTV makes their "DECA" adapter solution publicly available. This will allow you to use the existing coaxial cables you've got running to your receivers now for both satellite and networking.


----------



## phatmatt1215

Thank you both, VOS and Steve. Appreciate the help.


----------



## ambitin

mitch300 said:


> Thanks. Another question. Can this be wireless? My computer/modem is not in the same room as my DVR'S.


Wireless worked fine for me. I have a trendnet wireless adapter attached to one of my HR21s and it connected (MRV) to a wired HR21 on the same network without problems.


----------



## iowaberg

I need help, please.
I currently have this router connected to my DSL modem in my house:
http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-WGR61...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264645775&sr=8-1

And my HR23-700, xbox360, and blu ray player connected to this:
http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techn...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264645918&sr=8-2

I bought a Linksys WRT160N tonight, followed the step by step instructions to configure it using my laptop. Then, I tried to connect it to my HR20-700. I chose Network Setup, 'Run System Test' and get a message saying my satellite dish allignment or cabling requires servicing. I then choose Network Services, 'Repeat Network Setup, tell it I'm using a Wireless connection, then Connect Now. Everything is 'ok' including connecting to the Network. However, it says I'm can not connect to the Internet.

I opted into MRV, but when I go to Status, it says 'No networked DVRs'. I also made sure to opt in on both DVRs. My HR23 was and still is networked and connected to the internet just fine. I'm just not sure I'm setting up the Linksys right.

Help? Sorry if I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## Mark Walters

MRV works very slow.. shocker since I have mentioned the lag time among my HDDVR's before this feature arrived. But this is just a Slingbox type feature -- nothing I would pay when they start charging. In fact Sling is better because you can pull up live tv as well as your playlist. But thought I would try it since I received the software update. Overall, easy setup with my boxes and it played back Shatner's Raw Nerve this morning fine. I tried to play back Chuck this evening and it just kept stopping and starting and missing dialogue. That's all I need is to slow these crappy boxes down even more. And it's not my connection because my download and upload speed are way above average. Please Tivo come back soon! Something exciting about pressing a button and the receiver acknowledging and responding swiftly. Not these D* boxes. :nono2:


----------



## mdwood

Have not read the entire thread but will comment that being able to delete shows on other DVRs is not good. I would love to share my basement DVR with the people that live upstairs (wife and daughter), but to trust them to not delete my stuff? Not a chance.


----------



## itzme

Mark Walters said:


> MRV works very slow.. shocker since I have mentioned the lag time among my HDDVR's before this feature arrived. But this is just a Slingbox type feature -- nothing I would pay when they start charging. In fact Sling is better because you can pull up live tv as well as your playlist. But thought I would try it since I received the software update. Overall, easy setup with my boxes and it played back Shatner's Raw Nerve this morning fine. I tried to play back Chuck this evening and it just kept stopping and starting and missing dialogue. That's all I need is to slow these crappy boxes down even more. And it's not my connection because my download and upload speed are way above average. Please Tivo come back soon! Something exciting about pressing a button and the receiver acknowledging and responding swiftly. Not these D* boxes. :nono2:


I'm only somewhat familiar with Slingbox. Does it really do the same thing as MRV, in that I could watch any show from any DVR or DTV Receiver in any room in the house? How much hardware would I need to buy to watch recorded HD from 3 or 4 TVs in the house, and 2 of those TVs have HD DVRs. Roughly, what would be the cost? Would Slingbox give me one playing list from all the DVRs in the house? I don't mean to get off topic, but I'm curious how MRV compares to buying a Slingbox.


----------



## slimoli

mdwood said:


> Have not read the entire thread but will comment that being able to delete shows on other DVRs is not good. I would love to share my basement DVR with the people that live upstairs (wife and daughter), but to trust them to not delete my stuff? Not a chance.


You can disable remote delete on "multi room", "share playlist", under setup.


----------



## kojak32

So far not too many issues with MRV, however my two networked receiver's are in the same room so cable run is very short. 

I have noticed fast forward correction does not seem to work using MRV. That could be something that will be fixed later, however not a huge issue. I am watching my 2nd show and for beta I am impressed. 

Seems like a good feature but not worth paying a fee for when they decide to start charging for it. Even if I had a receiver in my room that could be networked for MRV, I would not pay for this feature. I can just as easily set my bedroom receiver to record the same show if I may want to watch it in the bedroom. 

I can't believe that D* is going to charge a monthly fee for me to have the ability to network my DVRs over my home network. This is not using their bandwidth, it's not costing them any extra money, unless you count the cost to them for upgrading the software. So charge me a one time fee for the upgrade, but monthly is ridicules imho.


----------



## shendley

Just got a chance to check out the new software download and was impressed with how easy it was to set up MRV between my boxes. They had already been networked wirelessly. But when I tried to play recordings from different units I saw that both SD recordings as well as HD recordings of programs originally broadcast in SD played back fine (okay, with sluggish trickplay, but that was acceptable). But true HD recordings were simply unwatchable, stuttering and pausing every 2 or 3 seconds (actually, perhaps even more rapidly). Since I mainly watch true HD recordings, this makes MRV mostly useless for me. Is this just because my network is wireless?


----------



## CliffV

I had an interesting problem. When I opted in, my DVR hung. I had to RBR to recover. Indeed, when I opted in on a second DVR, it also hung.

The first DVR is an HR23-700. After I clicked on Opt-In, the DVR indicated that it was busy. I waited 12 hours. No remote buttons helped. I did a RBR to recover. After the reboot, the DVR poped up a screen indicating that MRV was enabled.

The second DVR is an HR21-700. It behaved exacly the same way. I did an RBR after 5 minutes.

My network is hardwired. Between the two DVRs is a Netgear FS-105 switch (in my main media cabinet) and a Netgear GS-108 switch (in my media panel). Other interesting devices on my network are 3 Sonos ZP-100 Zone Players, a Linksys WRT610N configured as an access point, various PCs, and two other HR20-700s. My router is an Verizon 9100EM FIOS router.

Once is did the RBRs, MRV appears to be working OK.

Any idea why the hang occurred?


----------



## Richierich

jdjeff said:


> I've got 3 HR20's and 3HR21's that currently have the latest, and MRV is enabled on all of them. There is one HR20, however, that only shows up on the combined playlist if it is on. The rest show up whether they are on or off (as I expect they should). Any ideas?


If you go into MultiRoom and Select "Share Playlist" and Turn each DVR On or Off as you would have it. If they are Turned "ON" to share their Playlist they will show up. If not they won't.

You may have to Reboot the DVR after you Select it (Turn On or Off).


----------



## jdjeff

All of the DVRS are set up to share their playlists. All have been rebooted (I tried all of that before posting  ). All other network stuff from that DVR works fine (of courses, I'm checking it while the DVR is on), and the box appears in my network clients list even when off. So I'm stumped.


----------



## jspiewak

I don't have a problem with MRV it's working great and I love being able to access recordings from either DVR in the house. Thought I would post my network setup in case it may help someone else out there.
2 HR20-700 (1 in bedroom 1 in living room) each connected to a D-Link DAP-1522 bridge.
NETGEAR WNDR3700-100NAS is the whole house wireless router. The D-link bridges are set to connect to the router's 5Ghz N signal antenna.

I hope they are not getting us addicted to MRV like a drug, then start charging for it as mentioned in other threads. I think it's a necessary for D* to remain competative.


----------



## kceddie

I have received the update software for the Opt-In Beta and I have had no technical problems with it so far, however, I would like to give some suggestions and have a comment on this beta program but I'm not sure if this is the correct thread. Would someone please point me to the corect thread where I can leave comments and suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

kceddie said:


> I have received the update software for the Opt-In Beta and I have had no technical problems with it so far, however, I would like to give some suggestions and have a comment on this beta program but I'm not sure if this is the correct thread. Would someone please point me to the corect thread where I can leave comments and suggestions? Thanks!


This thread would work just fine for that.


----------



## jdspencer

mdwood said:


> Have not read the entire thread but will comment that being able to delete shows on other DVRs is not good. I would love to share my basement DVR with the people that live upstairs (wife and daughter), but to trust them to not delete my stuff? Not a chance.


I discovered that if a recording is playing in another room and you try to delete it, the system warns you and won't do it. This only works with shows that are playing.


----------



## jackbodie

Recieved the software update on the HR 23-700 and forced an update on the HR22-100. Opted in on both, MRV seems to be working.

Problem i have it that the Vizio tv hooked up to the HR22-100 via HDMI changed resolution and can't figure out why or how.

Any suggestions.


----------



## joed32

Mark Walters said:


> MRV works very slow.. shocker since I have mentioned the lag time among my HDDVR's before this feature arrived. But this is just a Slingbox type feature -- nothing I would pay when they start charging. In fact Sling is better because you can pull up live tv as well as your playlist. But thought I would try it since I received the software update. Overall, easy setup with my boxes and it played back Shatner's Raw Nerve this morning fine. I tried to play back Chuck this evening and it just kept stopping and starting and missing dialogue. That's all I need is to slow these crappy boxes down even more. And it's not my connection because my download and upload speed are way above average. Please Tivo come back soon! Something exciting about pressing a button and the receiver acknowledging and responding swiftly. Not these D* boxes. :nono2:


MRV has nothing to do with your connection speed or the internet.


----------



## ChrisMinCT

OK, MRV is running great now. The problem was the switch that I had the HR20 connected to. It was an old Netgear EN104 10mb switch. That was the choke point. I replaced it this morning with a newer 10/100, and all is well.



ChrisMinCT said:



> Did a multi room setup and an initial test across all 3 DVRs. Can't get 10 seconds of unglitched HD content to play anywhere. 2 of the HRs are on a 100mb Cat5 network, one is connected via 802.11N at 5ghz. Surprising that I can't get anything to play.
> 
> The Netgear switches are a bit old (10/100), but I've never had any network issues. I also have run DirecTV2PC successully both on the desktop and on a wireless g laptop.
> 
> Going to reboot them all now and see what happens after that.


----------



## mikeny

shendley said:


> Just got a chance to check out the new software download and was impressed with how easy it was to set up MRV between my boxes. They had already been networked wirelessly. But when I tried to play recordings from different units I saw that both SD recordings as well as HD recordings of programs originally broadcast in SD played back fine (okay, with sluggish trickplay, but that was acceptable). But true HD recordings were simply unwatchable, stuttering and pausing every 2 or 3 seconds (actually, perhaps even more rapidly). Since I mainly watch true HD recordings, this makes MRV mostly useless for me. Is this just because my network is wireless?


There have been few successful reports of HD MRV use with wireless 'G'.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeny said:


> There have been few successful reports of HD MRV use with wireless 'G'.


If anybody has access to the old MPEG-2 HD channels, these would be a good test for their network.
With this version, MPEG-4 does have problems with playback, and MPEG-2 plays flawlessly [for me over a wired network].
If you can play MPEG-2 HD well, then "most likely" it isn't your network.


----------



## dyker

How do you know which DVR a show is on? I recorded 24 on two units so I could watch in both locations. I *mostly* will watch in the LR, so I'd like to go back and delete the duplicate show in the BR. Playback is better locally so I'd prefer to know from which DVR I'm deleting. I must just not be seeing it?


----------



## SFNSXguy

Herky-jerky playback (99.9% of what i watch is MPEG4 HD). Pretty much unwatchable. SD is fine though.

Hardware:
HR20-700
HR20-700
SWMline dish
Router: Linksys BEFSR81
all hard-wired ethernet

EDIT: my setup employed two hubs.... at the suggestion of VOS I replaced the hubs with switches. Problems pretty much solved. MPEG-4 is fine, MPEG-2 pixelates every so often.
THANKS VOS!


----------



## RAD

dyker said:


> How do you know which DVR a show is on? I recorded 24 on two units so I could watch in both locations. I *mostly* will watch in the LR, so I'd like to go back and delete the duplicate show in the BR. Playback is better locally so I'd prefer to know from which DVR I'm deleting. I must just not be seeing it?


If you assigned a 'friendly' name to each DVR in the multiroom setup you'll see that name in the very beginning of the program discription. If you didn't enter a name it will show the last 6 digits of the receivers RID.


----------



## Jables

Just like to say as a data point, working great so far.

Two HR-20-700 boxes, all wired networking. So far working great on both ends, trick play has only a slight delay when watching streamed shows.

I used to have DirecTivos, ahem, customized to have this feature, and I've been waiting for it to appear on the HR boxes since I upgraded almost two years ago. Thanks D*!


----------



## Richard L Bray

Ran ethernet cable from den HR20 to den Buffalo N wireless router this morning. Family room HR20 was already on wireless network via a Buffalo N ethernet converter. Established networking via setup on both receivers.

I was very surprised to find excellent networking. Even MPEG2 (OTA) HD recordings from the family room played pretty much flawlessly on the den receiver. I know that the compression for MPEG2 is not as strong MPEG4 (i.e., more data to push across the wireless network) so I expected problems, especially with MPEG2. Only problem was maybe a half second "burp" every five minutes or so. 

The Buffalo 300N system does have a setting for "video" optimization and this is a pure "N" network (i.e., not running any "g" devices). If I continue to get these results; I won't bother with DECA.


----------



## shedberg

SFNSXguy said:


> Herky-jerky playback (99.9% of what i watch is MPEG4 HD). Pretty much unwatchable.
> 
> Hardware:
> HR20-700
> HR20-700
> SWMline dish
> Router: Linksys BEFSR81
> all hard-wired ethernet


Same issue here. I waited overnight to try again. It worked well for about 5-10 minutes then got unwatchable. I might just cable both DVRs together and forget about on demand and see how that goes.


----------



## MnGuy

I posted this as a new thread but it was suggested I try here.
I have two HR20s, connected to a Netgear router via Belkin 200mpbs Powerline adapters. I also have a Netgear router configured as an access point (DHCP turned off) which I have assigned a permanent IP address of 192.168.1.150. I have a powerline attached Windows PC, a wirelessly connected printer, a macbook (wireless N) and an HP netbook (Wireless G). Also a slingbox with a permanent address of 192.168.1.237. I see all eight devices attached to the router which has an address of 192.168.1.1. When I connect the netbook, I can no longer see playlists of one DVR on the other, although the router still shows them both as on the network. If I turn the netbook off, they re-appear. I tried assigning the netbook a permanent IP address (192.169.1.5) thinking maybe it was being assigned the same address as one of the DVRs but that didn't work. Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0.
Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## mikeny

MnGuy said:


> I posted this as a new thread but it was suggested I try here.
> I have two HR20s, connected to a Netgear router via Belkin 200mpbs Powerline adapters. I also have a Netgear router configured as an access point (DHCP turned off) which I have assigned a permanent IP address of 192.168.1.150. I have a powerline attached Windows PC, a wirelessly connected printer, a macbook (wireless N) and an HP netbook (Wireless G). Also a slingbox with a permanent address of 192.168.1.237. I see all eight devices attached to the router which has an address of 192.168.1.1. When I connect the netbook, I can no longer see playlists of one DVR on the other, although the router still shows them both as on the network. If I turn the netbook off, they re-appear. I tried assigning the netbook a permanent IP address (192.169.1.5) thinking maybe it was being assigned the same address as one of the DVRs but that didn't work. Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0.
> Any thoughts appreciated.


What are you using for default gateway and DNS? I would think the DVR's should be at 192.168.1.1 as per the router where the powerline is connected. What are the IPs of the DVR's?


----------



## Rakul

I had a pretty good experiance with MRV on my network, all are direct wired with Cat5e all runs go to an 8 port D-Link Gigibit switch, my livingroom DVRs are also connected to a 5 port D-Link Gigibit switch, had one or two spots of pixilations over a 60 minute mpeg4 HD show. Audio cut out after one of the pixilation events but a quick pause/play fixed that. Only other item is it is noticably slower for play to start from the start. Now if my HR21-100 will just get the update!


----------



## Richierich

dyker said:


> How do you know which DVR a show is on? I recorded 24 on two units so I could watch in both locations. I *mostly* will watch in the LR, so I'd like to go back and delete the duplicate show in the BR. Playback is better locally so I'd prefer to know from which DVR I'm deleting. I must just not be seeing it?


You will see the User Friendly Name that you assigned when you set up your DVR for MRV Viewing. You will see that Name unless it is Local meaning that the Recording was locally recorded on the DVR you are using currently. So if you don't see a Name then that recording was recorded on that DVR you are currently using.


----------



## MurrayW

itzme said:


> I'm only somewhat familiar with Slingbox. Does it really do the same thing as MRV, in that I could watch any show from any DVR or DTV Receiver in any room in the house? How much hardware would I need to buy to watch recorded HD from 3 or 4 TVs in the house, and 2 of those TVs have HD DVRs. Roughly, what would be the cost? Would Slingbox give me one playing list from all the DVRs in the house? I don't mean to get off topic, but I'm curious how MRV compares to buying a Slingbox.


No Slingbox does not do the same thing as MRV. It only controls and has access to live or recorded programming on the DVR that it is hooked up to. There are different models that allow you to connect more than 1 component, but there are no models that allow more than 1 HD connection.

However, MRV + slingbox is a great combination. If you had 4 DVR's that were MRV'd, you could set up your slingbox to access DVR1 and be able to use DVR1 for live TV and have access to the full play list on all 4 DVR's. This is probably the most exciting thing to me about MRV, as there have been times that I wanted to watch something that was on DVR2, but my slingbox was hooked up to DVR1.

Actually, I have 3 slingboxes hooked up to 3 different DVR's. A SD "classic", the next generation "Pro" and the newest "HD" version that streams at a higher quality. I can now probably retire my "classic" slingbox.


----------



## mp3trojan

Just got the update and networked my DVR's. So far, so good. I have 2 suggestions for the software designers. 

1. An option to transfer or copy to the other DVR so that the FF and REW works better.

2. If there is a scheduling conflict, include an option to record on another networked DVR.

I scanned over this quite lenghty thread and i apologize if this has been mentioned.


----------



## MnGuy

mikeny said:


> What are you using for default gateway and DNS? I would think the DVR's should be at 192.168.1.1 as per the router where the powerline is connected. What are the IPs of the DVR's?


The IPs are are 192.168.1.3 and 192.168.1.4 (set by router)
gateway is 192.168.1.1. I didn't change these settings.


----------



## mikeny

MnGuy said:


> The IPs are are 192.168.1.3 and 192.168.1.4 (set by router)
> gateway is 192.168.1.1. I didn't change these settings.


You don't any IP conflicts with any other device, right? What's the DNS, same as the DG?


----------



## MnGuy

mikeny said:


> You don't any IP conflicts with any other device, right? What's the DNS, same as the DG?


When i look at router status, it shows all eight devices with separate IP addresses.
192.168.1.1=main router
192.168.1.2=printer
192.168.1.3=DVR1
192.168.1.4=DVR2
192.168.1.5=netbook
192.168.1.6=desktop
192.168.1.100=macbook
192.168.1.150=wireless router configured as access point (DHCP off)
192.168.1.237=slingbox.
DNS and default gateway I think are 192.168.1.1.
I know only enough to screw things up!


----------



## shedberg

richierich said:


> You will see the User Friendly Name that you assigned when you set up your DVR for MRV Viewing. You will see that Name unless it is Local meaning that the Recording was locally recorded on the DVR you are using currently. So if you don't see a Name then that recording was recorded on that DVR you are currently using.


That's interesting. I named both of my receivers and do NOT see a designation until I actually select a show to play.


----------



## mikeny

MnGuy said:


> When i look at router status, it shows all eight devices with separate IP addresses.
> 192.168.1.1=main router
> 192.168.1.2=printer
> 192.168.1.3=DVR1
> 192.168.1.4=DVR2
> 192.168.1.5=netbook
> 192.168.1.6=desktop
> 192.168.1.100=macbook
> 192.168.1.150=wireless router configured as access point (DHCP off)
> 192.168.1.237=slingbox.
> DNS and default gateway I think are 192.168.1.1.
> I know only enough to screw things up!


You obviously need to figure out the correlation between the netbook and the DVR playlist disappearing act. Sorry I can't help more. I would confirm that your AP @ 192.168.1.150 truly has DHCP turned off. Dumb question, but you have the 2 router's connected to each other's switch ports, right? Some people, myself included have used their router's Primary DNS Server Adress for their DVR DNS setting. I would try minimally to make DHCP reservations for the DVRs and the Netbook. Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Richierich

shedberg said:


> That's interesting. I named both of my receivers and do NOT see a designation until I actually select a show to play.


Is the show you are Selecting in a Folder? If so you won't see the DVRNAME until you Open the Folder and then Highlight a Recording. Then you will see the Name at the Top with the Show's Data shown.

Have you rebooted your Router?


----------



## MnGuy

mikeny said:


> You obviously need to figure out the correlation between the netbook and the DVR playlist disappearing act. Sorry I can't help more. I would confirm that your AP @ 192.168.1.150 truly has DHCP turned off. Dumb question, but you have the 2 router's connected to each other's switch ports, right? Some people, myself included have used their router's Primary DNS Server Adress for their DVR DNS setting. I would try minimally to make DHCP reservations for the DVRs and the Netbook. Hope you get it worked out.


Thanks for your help, yes the DHCP is off. The second router (access point) is connected via ethernet port to the Powerline (using one of its ports, not the internet port.)
I will try reserving the ports for the netbook and the DVRs. Thanks again!


----------



## shedberg

richierich said:


> Is the show you are Selecting in a Folder? If so you won't see the DVRNAME until you Open the Folder and then Highlight a Recording. Then you will see the Name at the Top with the Show's Data shown.
> 
> Have you rebooted your Router?


Yes, that it how it works for me. I have rebooted both DVRs as well as my wireless adapters. Right after reboot, I can play for about 5-10 minutes with no issues then it goes downhill to unwatchable. Doesn't matter if it is MPEG4 or MPEG2 - same result. I am thinking at this point my best option is to run cat5 directly between the the 2 DVRs.


----------



## lugnutathome

In your multi room setup (I think is where I saw it) you can set up a location to allow or not allow remote deletion.

Don "might have been a hallucination but I think not" Bolton



mdwood said:


> Have not read the entire thread but will comment that being able to delete shows on other DVRs is not good. I would love to share my basement DVR with the people that live upstairs (wife and daughter), but to trust them to not delete my stuff? Not a chance.


----------



## Abe Hayhurst

I have two HR22 DVR's each connected to Linksys 10/100 switches, which are then connected to a Linksys WRT610N router.

I named the HR22's, opted in to MVR, restarted each receiver and now it just works.

I can now view David Caruso's glorious acting skills in HD across my LAN.

-Abe


----------



## Baconbeard

I am running this on two HR20-700's with a wireless network. I have a Netgear Dual Band Wireless N Router (DGND3300) and a Linksys WET610N hooked up to each HR20-700.

I can use MRV just fine until I try to fast forward, then it pretty much blanks out and says "unable to access media".

Then if I give it a few minutes, I can start watching again, but trick play is a no-go so far.


----------



## swyman18

> I can now view David Caruso's glorious acting skills in HD across my LAN.


Ugh... all the more disturbing in HD.


----------



## kceddie

I've been a customer of DirectTV for 13 years and I've been waiting for a networked DVR that could communicate between 2 DVR's. During the early days, before HD, I used 2 networked DVRs by Sonic Blue to control my DirecTV receivers called ReplayTV. They allowed me to watch a recording from one room to another through my network. It's nice to see DirecTV incorporating this feature in their DVRs.

However, I do have a couple of suggestions and a comment I would like to pass along.

1. When pressing the List button I would like to see my recorded listings in different folders for each room that I have a DVR. (In my case a Living Room folder and Bed Room Folder) Instead of listing all my recordings in one list.

2. When setting up a recording in one room if it conflicts with an already 
scheduled recording on that DVR you would get a message stating that there is a conflict and asking you if you would like to record the program in the alternate room. If you say yes it would automatically schedule that recording on the second DVR. (My Replay DVR's would do this and it was a nice convenience)

My one comment at this time is that there should not be an added charge for Muti-Room service. This should be a continued desire on DirecTV's part to improve on their software and added convenience for their customers to improve on the customers viewing experience with DirecTV.

I received a notice recently that there was going to be a price increase for DirecTV service in Feb. With price increases in programming and the possible extra charge for Multi-Room service it may get me to start looking at other services. (Like AT&T Uvers)

DirecTV commercials state that Dish Network has an extra charge for everything. Please don't be like Dish Network.


----------



## jdspencer

What does the Free Space indicator now report? I suspect the local unit, right? I used to have both DVRs in the same room and I would just press list for the appropriate DVR. I have now moved the HR20 to the bedroom where there is a 32" HDTV. Looks great and can view either DVR on the TV. One thing I have had to do is revert to 30s slip because the 30s skip isn't looking good. The 30s slip isn't too smooth either when viewing the remote DVR.

But, all in all, this first step for MRV is a good start.


----------



## dvdmth

jdspencer said:


> What does the Free Space indicator now report? I suspect the local unit, right?


Correct.


----------



## jdspencer

Thanks. 

I noticed today that while viewing remote content that the picture would pause every now and then with the audio continuing. Not a big problem, but am wondering if the addition of a gigabit ethernet switch between the two DVRs would help.


----------



## mp3trojan

jdspencer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I noticed today that while viewing remote content that the picture would pause every now and then with the audio continuing. Not a big problem, but am wondering if the addition of a gigabit ethernet switch between the two DVRs would help.


I have mine connected with a gigabit switch. no difference. and the DVR's have 10/100 ports.


----------



## jdjeff

I still have one HR20-100 that just won't appear on any other receiver. It SEES every other receiver with no problem, and plays remote recordings with no problems. Network is fine, Services are active (don't know if this matters). I've RBR numerous times. I've opted out and back in. Turned share playlist on and off, then RBR again. No luck. Any thoughts at all?


----------



## ambitin

shendley said:


> Just got a chance to check out the new software download and was impressed with how easy it was to set up MRV between my boxes. They had already been networked wirelessly. But when I tried to play recordings from different units I saw that both SD recordings as well as HD recordings of programs originally broadcast in SD played back fine (okay, with sluggish trickplay, but that was acceptable). But true HD recordings were simply unwatchable, stuttering and pausing every 2 or 3 seconds (actually, perhaps even more rapidly). Since I mainly watch true HD recordings, this makes MRV mostly useless for me. Is this just because my network is wireless?


I have watched several high definition shows over an 802.11G wireless connection and playback has been almost flawless. I've seen a couple of hiccups but they are very minor and usually resolved in about a second.


----------



## MnGuy

mikeny said:


> You obviously need to figure out the correlation between the netbook and the DVR playlist disappearing act. Sorry I can't help more. I would confirm that your AP @ 192.168.1.150 truly has DHCP turned off. Dumb question, but you have the 2 router's connected to each other's switch ports, right? Some people, myself included have used their router's Primary DNS Server Adress for their DVR DNS setting. I would try minimally to make DHCP reservations for the DVRs and the Netbook. Hope you get it worked out.


So I made DHCP reservations for both DVRs and the netbook, same problem. They all show as attached on the router, but connecting the netbook wirelessly makes they playlists disappear! Anyone have any ideas?

Edit: One additional bit of info. I turned off the internal wireless g and tried a USB wireless N device into the netbook. Same result, the playlists disappear.


----------



## Steve

jdspencer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I noticed today that while viewing remote content that the picture would pause every now and then with the audio continuing. Not a big problem, but am wondering if the addition of a gigabit ethernet switch between the two DVRs would help.


They're still tweaking the software, so I'd wait a bit before reconfiguring or upgrading a hard-wired network at this time.


----------



## Doug Brott

I'd advise against making any networking purchases solely for the purpose of MRV ..


----------



## jdspencer

I think what I saw was a very infrequent hiccup, as mentioned above. So far I like it, except I now have to go to the other room to see what the free space is.  

Any idea when remote scheduling will become available? He asks rhetorically.


----------



## MnGuy

Doug Brott said:


> I'd advise against making any networking purchases solely for the purpose of MRV ..


It's gonna be short lived?


----------



## RAD

Doug Brott said:


> I'd advise against making any networking purchases solely for the purpose of MRV ..


Which is also what DirecTV says on their page at http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/equipment/multiroom:

_"Please do not purchase any additional receivers to participate in this beta trial. *If your existing receivers are not currently networked please do not network them to participate in the beta testing phase.* Once the service launches nationally there will be a special offer available to take advantage of the service. "_


----------



## RAD

Doug Brott said:


> I'd advise against making any networking purchases solely for the purpose of MRV ..





MnGuy said:


> It's gonna be short lived?


No, DirecTV has their DECA solution for networking receivers that will be the supported method for connecing the receivers. They're recommending that folks don't go out and spend a bunch of money for networking the boxes since their solution is rumored to be reasonably priced. Now if all you're ralking about is a $3 patch cable to connect the STB to a switch sitting right next to it, go for it, but don't go out spending $100+ on wireless adapters which may not have the bandwidth to support smooth MRV operation.


----------



## dclarke

3 hrxx's here 2 hardwired one wireless and running smooth so far, kinda like it wonder why it took so long and why it cant continue to run this way without additional hardware added to the system?


----------



## lugnutathome

Try renaming the location and save it. Check if the "new" location shows up in the others list. Then name it back and save it again. That fixed such an issue for me after all logical and reasonable steps failed.

Don "maybe I was just holding my mouth right" Bolton



jdjeff said:


> I still have one HR20-100 that just won't appear on any other receiver. It SEES every other receiver with no problem, and plays remote recordings with no problems. Network is fine, Services are active (don't know if this matters). I've RBR numerous times. I've opted out and back in. Turned share playlist on and off, then RBR again. No luck. Any thoughts at all?


----------



## dtomlinson

Quote: "Well, an inauspicious start to MRV for me. I received the update overnight and was excited to see MRV. I successfully set-up my two HD DVRs for MRV (friendly name, beta opt-in, authorized sharing) and was able to see networked programming. But when I tried to view programs from the remote DVR I got the following error messages:
1st try: unable to access media.
2nd try: This content contains copy protection that restricts playback on equipment not connected via HDMI cable (I'm not sure of exact wording.)
3rd try: unable to access Living Room."

Turns out my problem was a network problem not an MRV problem. For some reason, the network switch near one of my HD DVRs was allowing enough connection to see the other DVR, but not sufficient signal to transfer programs. I replaced the switch and the problem went away. I now seem to be able to see programs in both directions with pretty good picture quality. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions!

Dan


----------



## jdjeff

Ha! Great minds and all that. I did try renaming the box as for some reason it HAD an existing name already (that I would have picked) and I kept it, but then changed it. Still no luck.

On another topic, the DECA solution requires SWM, which many of us don't have. I have eight boxes and would surely benefit from it, but isn't Directv going to have to SWM me before they DECA me, or will they just say sorry!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jdjeff said:


> On another topic, the DECA solution requires SWM, which many of us don't have. I have eight boxes and would surely benefit from it, but isn't Directv going to have to SWM me before they DECA me, or will they just say sorry!


I would anticipate that some form of coresponding SWM/DECA installation package will be offered once the MRV beta period ends. Keep your eyes open at DBSTalk for that information.


----------



## Baconbeard

Anybody else having trouble with trick play? MRV works fine until I try to FF, then it shuts the whole thing down and won't access the media.


----------



## jdjeff

I suppose then I'll hold off on the dual swm setup from weakknees and stop hoping for the swm-16 and see what happens.


----------



## shedberg

Doe anyone have any suggestion on what to check for a network if your MRV is not working well (choppy video and audio dropouts)? I have a Netgear N ultra RangePlus wireless router and my two HR20s are hooked up through WGA600N. Any ideas how to troubleshoot? I am not super technical but can follow directions. I know my network is set up to broadcast in the 5MgHz range. Any ideas would be welcome!


----------



## captainjrl

I used it for the first time last night to watch a show. It had a couple of issues.

#1 - As several people have mentioned, trick play is not very good. So much so that it caused a program that had been started and paused in the original room, to restart from the beginning after playing a few seconds.

#2 - I had once instance of it pausing briefly and two times were part of the screen pixilated (sp?) simultaneously with the audio being garbled.

Other than that it worked well for me on my wired network.


----------



## mikeluce

Having now used MRV for a couple days (5 DVRs across 4 rooms - hardwired) I've come to love it, but a few specific requests:

1) As noted elsewhere, there is a real need for more granularity than just Local Playlist of All Playlists. When you are merging more than 2 DVRs worth of playlists, the list is very unwieldy. Colors, folders, or an option that allows viewing of "Local Playlist, All Playlists, Remote1 Playlist, Remote2 Playlist, etc" would be great.

2) Adjustable remote trickplay jump-back. Given the completely understandable delay in remote FFW/REW, it would be great if there was a way (perhaps in MRV setup) to specify longer jump-back durations for remote trick play. If the jump-back were doubled (as a rough guess) that would probably solve the problem.


----------



## Richierich

I already mentioned it to one of the Lead Directv Support Personnel at CES that we need to be able to Select which DVRs we want in the Combined PlayList or UPL as others call it.

If two of the DVRs upstairs are for the Kids Stuff than I might not want to have to page thru their stuff to get to my stuff. Yes, you could Opt-Out those DVRs but when you might want to see it you would have to go up and Opt-In those DVRs so a Selectable Dropdown Menu would be nice.


----------



## Mr_Bester

iowaberg said:


> I need help, please.
> I currently have this router connected to my DSL modem in my house:
> http://www.amazon.com/Netgear-WGR61...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264645775&sr=8-1
> 
> And my HR23-700, xbox360, and blu ray player connected to this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techn...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264645918&sr=8-2
> 
> I bought a Linksys WRT160N tonight, followed the step by step instructions to configure it using my laptop. Then, I tried to connect it to my HR20-700. I chose Network Setup, 'Run System Test' and get a message saying my satellite dish allignment or cabling requires servicing. I then choose Network Services, 'Repeat Network Setup, tell it I'm using a Wireless connection, then Connect Now. Everything is 'ok' including connecting to the Network. However, it says I'm can not connect to the Internet.
> 
> I opted into MRV, but when I go to Status, it says 'No networked DVRs'. I also made sure to opt in on both DVRs. My HR23 was and still is networked and connected to the internet just fine. I'm just not sure I'm setting up the Linksys right.
> 
> Help? Sorry if I'm missing something obvious.


Make sure your IP address on the HR's are correct. I had this same issue. I realized I upgraded my router(previous one died), the new one's IP addy was 192.168.0.1 and my old one was 192.168.1.1. The HR's still had 192.168.1.x addresses. I went in and manually set them to 192.168.0.38 and 192.168.0.39 and everything is working great...


----------



## Richierich

Have you Rebooted your Router??? It needs to reacquire the IP Addresses.


----------



## jleisure279

Following is my setup:
WRT610N Router
WET610N connected to Family Room HR20-700 HD DVR. I also have a 1TB eSATA drive connected to this receiver 
WGA54G connected to Bedroom HR20-700 HD DVR

I opted in and shared both playlists. I can see both playlists on both receivers without issue. I can stream from Bedroom to Family Room, but not Family Room to Bedroom.

Any thoughts? I was thinking that my issue is either that the Bedroom unit is struggling to get the content off of the external drive or that it isn't working consistently because it is connected to a 'G' Game adapter.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

djrobx said:


> For everyone who's going to be trying MRV for the first time - minor, periodic blips in the video are a well known issue, even on hardwired networks. Don't go too crazy trying to track down problems in your network. Even if you connect your receivers directly together with a crossover cable, you will probably still see this behavior.
> 
> There also seem to be a variety of issues that resolve themselves by rebooting the receivers (and it's very difficult to tell which machine needs rebooting). Generally once you get it going it's pretty stable though.





Steve said:


> Excellent advice. _Unless you were having issues with your wireless or powerline network connections pre-MRV,_ it's probably premature at this point to start reconfiguring or upgrading your network to resolve sporadic pixelaton or trickplay issues. Once the MRV code is finalized, you may discover your network is just fine as currently configured and whatever issues you were having have been resolved with software upgrades.


I just set it up tonight and am getting audio/video blips about every 5 seconds, like a skipping cd. Have one of these at my router, one behind the liv room tv, and one behind the bedroom tv.

http://www.netgear.com/Products/PowerlineNetworking/PowerlineEthernetAdapters/XE104.aspx


----------



## quadgirl

Hi, everyone! I am delighted with the MRV so far, but need to modify my system and have a question. I have three HR-20s (2 are 700s, one is 100). I found that my buffalo ethernet wireless converter which is in my den with 2 dvrs would not really work with MRV. My living room hr20 was already hardwired with cat6 to my 2Wire branded Bellsouth DLS modem/router combo. The buffalo is wireless and works with my wireless notebook computer, my denon receiver, my 2 den hr20s, and blu-ray player. So, yesterday, I hardwired one of the den hr20s to my 2Wire on the only remaining connection jack. Voila - now that hr20 and the one in the living room do MRV like nobody's business!! Now, being Miss Piggy, I'd sure like to also hardwire my other den hr20 since it has a 2.5esata drive on it. Only problem is that I have no more room on the 2Wire and the buffalo wireless just hangs up so much. *My question - Can I add a gigabit (byte?) ethernet switch to kind of split the one cat6 cable coming into my den and will it interfere with the buffalo wireless which my other components are plugged into and working fine? * The 2wire is in the living room with my desktop computer. The buffalo is sitting right next to my two stacked HR20s in the den (one is connected to it) and is used by the other mentioned A/V equipment. I am just concerned as I am not really a computer person and don't want to mess up what I already have, but would like to enjoy a hardwired cat6 to my remaining dvr. Thanks in advance for any help and if this is possible, if you have a recommended brand/model of switch, I'd love to know it. Also, if I should have posted elsewhere, sorry, but thought maybe others might be having such issues trying to work mrv wirelessly (as an aside, I was never able to use the WGA something or other, directv supported gaming adaptors in my system - due to the 2wire limitations - Linksys was wonderful on hours and hours of tech support, so wireless is not an option for this application, though I use Playon just fine on wirelessly-connected dvr). Sorry if too much info., but hopefully it will help. To anyone who hasn't tried it - this MRV is just cool and I'm so happy Directv is doing things like this for us! Thanks.
Quadgirl (Laura)


----------



## jdspencer

If I read your description correctly, you can just add another ethernet switch to the line going to your den and then connect the wireless to it along with anything else you want. This should not interfere at all. Or you could put the ethernet switch on that (used to be) open line on the 2wire modem and connect from there.

My setup has the DSL wireless modem/router in the basement with my living room and bedroom DVRs wired down to it. The computer room is also wired to this unit. In the computer room I have an ethernet switch to connect two PCs and two LAN connected printers. The wireless is used for my notebook.


----------



## falz

I received the update the other day, enabled MRV on my two HR20-700s. I named one 1 and the other 2 for simplicity. Everything worked fine at first but the next day HR20 1's playlist was completely blank. The bottom showed the % free but the area that would list the shows had no text in it at all. I gave it 24 hours to see if it would self recover but it didn't. I rebooted it this morning and it's been OK since. The other HR20 has not had an issue yet but it is used less frequently.

Overall happy that I can have playlists from both in either location. Seems like this will be worth $3 or so if they insist on charging for it.


----------



## iowaberg

My upstairs HR20-700 recognizes my downstairs HR23 (recognizes the recordings), but the HR23 does not recognize the upstairs HR20. 

My HR23 recognizes everything else on the network, why isn't it seeing the upstairs HR20?


----------



## Richierich

Have you Rebooted it? 

If that doesn't work Opt-Out and then go back in and Opt-In again. That worked for me.


----------



## dtrell

Three wishes for MRV, hopefully D is listening...

1. The ability to watch VOD on an H21 networked to an HR21. VOD is essentially just recording a program that comes from the network instead of the satellite, other than that it i exactly the same...just put channel 1000 in the guide of the H21 and let it bring up the VOD menu

2. The ability to view the remaining disk space on server HR21s

3. The ability to manage series from a remote H21 on any networked HR21


----------



## jdjeff

Iowaberg, that is the same issue I'm having. It seems like after talking to a bunch of people, it is an HR20 issue, as I haven't found anyone where this problem occurs with anything but the HR20. I have 2 HR20's and the rest are 21s, and this one 20 has given me network issues forever. I'm going to replace it and see what happens. Nothing else seems to work.


----------



## mhendrixsr

Spent a few days with MRV now and continue to be mostly impressed. Aside from some of the PB issues/suggestions others have noted the only real problem I've encountered has been w/my HR21Pro. MRV was working fine between the 2 HR20's but for some reason my HR21Pro would frequently stop PB usually followed by a "unable to access media" error. Following that, checking status on the HR21 would show that the other DVR's had disappeared from the list (even tho the HR21Pro said it was still on the network). Since both HR20's use individual Airport Express' for their network access I suspected the WET610n used on the HR21Pro. So, I replaced the WET610n with another Airport Express and now all the DVR's seem to play nicely together. Don't know if there was something the LinkSys product didn't like about the Airport-based network or what. I can say that the WET610n was set up on the 5GHz "n" network and worked OK for OnDemand, etc. The remaining Airport Expresses are on the same 5GHz network and might just be working better because they are talking to an Airport base/router. Whatever the case MRV seems to be mostly stable for now.


----------



## JerseyBoy

My 2 HRs are hooked to the same TV and the same switch but I wanted to see if it was going to work from the bedroom using ethernet over powerline. I have a 100 ft. ethernet cable so I dropped the Ethernet cable down from the bedroom and hooked it into one of the HRs and tested the MRV using the Ethernet over powerline adapters. Works just as good as when both HRs are on the same switch. Even when HR 1 is playing something from HR 2 at the same time that HR 2 is playing something from HR 1. And both recordings were HD. 

The powerline over ethernet adapters that I am using are Linksys PLE300. The master adapter is in the den hooked up to the DSL router. The 2 HRs were each hooked to a slave adapter, one in the family room and one in the 2nd floor bedroom.

Update: After looking at the Linksys webpage I think the assumption I made about one unit being a master is wrong. The only difference in the units are the one in the den has one ethernet port while the ones in the family room and the den have a 4 port switch built in. The point being that it is not a star network like some ethernet over powerline adapters


----------



## quadgirl

THanks, JerseyBoy! Seems like you must be right and I am going to try it. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## RaceTripper

After an auspicious start a few days ago I seem to have MRV working pretty well now.

I have an HR21-700 in my living room, connected via ethernet to an Apple dual-band Wireless-N Airport Extreme. Upstairs I have an Apple dual-band Time Capsule setup as a 5 GHz Wireless-N extender to the Airport Extreme. In the same room upstairs I have a HR20-700 with a Linksys WGA600N adapter, and on the same floor in the bedroom I have another HR20-700 with a WGA600N (attached via a 10/100 switch).

At first I had problems with MRV where it would play for 2 secs, pause for 5, rinse and repeat. Then it started working better when I tried the next day. I noticed that video would stutter during heavy network activity (like a wireless Time Machine backup to the Time Capsule).

To improve network throughput between the three HR2x boxes, I changed the setup of the two WGA600Ns. I originally used the HR20 interface to set these up automagically. So this time I did a factory reset and reconfigured them manually via their web console from my Mac. I gave them static IP addresses, turned off WISH, and -- most importantly -- I changed them from 2.4/5 GHz wireless a/g/n to dedicated 5 GHZ N-only wireless. Hooked them up again, and the HR20s connected with no problem.

So while the interaction between the 3 is all via wireless, it is constrained to wide band 5GHz 802.11n. It seems to work really pretty well now, including trick play. I've been in my office upstairs playing stuff from the living downstairs all day with no problems.


----------



## Juggernaut

richierich said:


> Steve, thanks for that Link to the DU Meter!!!
> 
> I have been looking for something just like this!!!


There's another network speed monitor.... NetVue from Codeheadz. Nice thing about NetVue, it's free.

http://www.codeheadz.com/


----------



## captainjrl

Had a second instance where starting to playback a program from part way through resulted in the program returning to the beginning of the program and playing from there.


----------



## loknload

My system consists of an HR20-700 in the family room, an HR20-700 in the master bedroom, and an SD Philips Tivo DVR in the kids' room (not networked). My network consists of a Netgear DGN2000 DSL modem/wireless N router that is hooked to a D-Link DGS-2208 gigabit switch for all of my wired connections (both HR20's, A/V receiver, blu-ray player, Wii, and plasma TV). All computers in the house connect wirelessly.

Setup was very easy and, in less than 10 minutes after I started, I was watching programs between he 2 DVR's. After playing with it for a few days there are some minor annoyances.

The trickplay controls do not work well at all. I look for visual cues to hit play again after fast orwarding and have gotten pretty good at hitting play at the right time so the jumpback takes me right where I need to be. When watching a program from a different DVR and fast forwarding, the picture freezes and jumps so those visual cues are not there. The jumpback does not work the same either but I can't figure out if its just not there or if it is intermittent. I hav started using the 30 second slip but, even then, it is hard to get where I need to be without having to back up or FF. Its not a deal breaker but it is something that needs to be worked on.

As has been posted before, I would like to see some sort of categorized playlist by DVR. I only have 2 but it would be nice to separate those out so you could go right to a specific recording. It would also be nice to get an option to record a show from any DVR if a recording conflict shows up in your to do list.

I have seen a few of the video and audio blurps that people are talking about. It usually only happens a couple of times during a half hour program o its not bad at all. And usually its just a second or less and then the program goes on unaffected. Only once have I had an audio/video blurp where the auio didn't come back. I hit the rewind utton for a second and then hit play and the audio was fine.

As another poster said, this is a good start. I wouldn't pay a monthly fee for this service right now its current state but, if they improve a few things, I may consider a couple bucks a month. My other issue is with the SWM/DECA. I have been with Directv for 13 years and was one of the very early adopters of dual tuner DVR, when they were SD and Tivo based (hence the owned Philips unit in the kids' room). I already have all the multi switches and lines I need. I can only hope that Directv will not make this a SWM/DECA only thing and then charge me to switch over and then charge me a monthly fee for MRV. I also hope, when everything is up and running with DCA, that any improvements or upgrades will be available to everybody and not just those with SWM/DECA.


----------



## anubys

anyone here experience getting the new software on some - but not all - their DVRs?

I have 5 DVRs, the 2 that are networked did not get the new software and the 3 that are not networked got it...very odd


----------



## HoosierBoy

I have 5 DVR's, all networked. As of last night, only 3 of the DVR's received the updated software. Ironically, the 3 that received the DL were HR20's. My HR-23's did not get it yet.


----------



## Rakul

anubys said:


> anyone here experience getting the new software on some - but not all - their DVRs?
> 
> I have 5 DVRs, the 2 that are networked did not get the new software and the 3 that are not networked got it...very odd


My HR21-100 is always late getting software updates, it does not have it, my two HR20's and my HR21-700 did receive the update, usually like a week or so later for my HR21-100 so this week some time is what I would expect.


----------



## DennisMileHi

After a week I thought I would post my experience here with MRV. I have four HR2X DVRs (all got the software last week on the same day) with two of them networked to my router via Actiontec 85 Mb Powerlink boxes. I must be right on the edge as to having enough bandwidth because both receivers can see and play the other programs but not without some pauses. Interesting though is that the most breakups come from my local channels recorded off the spot beam satellite. Having said that, ABC at 720P sometimes will play without problems while NBC and CBS at 1080i almost always breakup every few seconds making it largely unwatchable. The other thing I have noticed is that there are more breakups on busy or moving scenes. I would guess that is because there is actually more data recorded in MPEG4 format and my network becomes limited more quickly. Other D* channels (such as my wifes, HGTV) tend to work pretty well for us. After the initial start which might breakup a couple times, it usually then settles down and plays OK. Trickplay commands all work but with a slight delay.

I am not going to work on any improvement to my existing network as I have a SWM-8 module (paid for and installed myself a couple years ago). I just hope the DECA hookup will be available without too much delay because the MRV feature is pretty cool and I would definitely like to use it... but only for a very small or zero fee, including install... which I could clearly do myself since I am already set up with SWM.

Overall, nice job so far.


----------



## SFNSXguy

Note: this is only an issue for HDMI connected displays....

About a year ago my five-year old Sony front projector just stopped passing HDCP content... some component on its mother board failed I guess.

No biggie since most of D* content is NOT HDCP protected -- just VOD and some PPV.

However, I have discovered that with MRV most of the content raises its ugly HDCP head when you try to access it on a remote unit.

Example: recorded the Grammies and a movie on Showtime on both the DVR in my bedroom and the one (both are HR20-700) in my family room. If I try to watch the family-room-recorded programs in the bedroom (on a TV with good HDCP) they play with no issue. If I try to watch the bedroom-recorded-programs on the projector in the family room I get the "won't play on HDMI connected TV" message and have to DISCONNECT THE HDMI CABLE and switch to the component-cable-connected input -- even though I can watch the very same programs recorded on the family room DVR in the family room with no issues -- they play over HDMI just fine.

Obviously I need a new projector. But those who have had no HDCP issues watching D* (and have displays with HDCP issues) might be surprised when employing MRV.

By the way, for me, MRV is working very well including trick play... just a few pixelizations every once in a while.


----------



## TDockUSC

Just wanted to chime in. 

I have two HR21-100s and forced the download tonight. Took about 5 mins to set up each receiver. Had everything working in less than 10 mins.

Using an Apple Timecapsule as my router with ethernet cables run to both receivers. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## alant40

TDockUSC said:


> Just wanted to chime in.
> 
> I have two HR21-100s and forced the download tonight. Took about 5 mins to set up each receiver. Had everything working in less than 10 mins.
> 
> Using an Apple Timecapsule as my router with ethernet cables run to both receivers. Couldn't be happier.


I did exactly the same thing. Forced download. Couldn't wait for the HR21's any longer. I have all of my 5 DVR's hardwired and the MRV is working fine. Remote is a little sluggish when using trick play functions but they'll fix that I'm sure. It is after all beta. Using Belkin router.


----------



## Doug Brott

TDockUSC said:


> Just wanted to chime in.
> 
> I have two HR21-100s and forced the download tonight. Took about 5 mins to set up each receiver. Had everything working in less than 10 mins.
> 
> Using an Apple Timecapsule as my router with ethernet cables run to both receivers. Couldn't be happier.


Timing is everything .. 

If you'd forced it much earlier than you did it would not have worked.


----------



## SteelDog

Both my DVr's were working last few nights for multi-room then they stopped all of the sudden. I added one more device to my router but that shouldn't have had any effect. Is it because of that download I am reading about in this thread? Any thoughts?

Both are HR21XX, both say "authorized" and all are set to Share. Software 0x395.

Like I said above was working until today. Have no clue what could have happened.


----------



## Richierich

SteelDog said:


> Both my DVr's were working last few nights for multi-room then they stopped all of the sudden. I added one more device to my router but that shouldn't have had any effect. Is it because of that download I am reading about in this thread? Any thoughts?
> 
> Both are HR21XX, both say "authorized" and all are set to Share. Software 0x395.
> 
> Like I said above was working until today. Have no clue what could have happened.


Did you change anything in you Router?

Have you Rebooted Your Router and Your DVRs again?

If that doesn't work, Opt-Out and then Opt-In again and it should find them again. Sometimes it has to re-acquire the connection.


----------



## beer_geek

SteelDog said:


> Both my DVr's were working last few nights for multi-room then they stopped all of the sudden. I added one more device to my router but that shouldn't have had any effect. Is it because of that download I am reading about in this thread? Any thoughts?
> 
> Both are HR21XX, both say "authorized" and all are set to Share. Software 0x395.
> 
> Like I said above was working until today. Have no clue what could have happened.


I've had this problem. Restarting one of the receivers resolved it for me.


----------



## CaMS

TDockUSC said:


> Just wanted to chime in.
> 
> I have two HR21-100s and forced the download tonight.


I thought you couldn't force a national release using 02468, doesn't the receiver have to be authorized first, or else you will get the same version installed.

Will this still work? I have my wife busting my chops because she cant view this last receiver in my house from the bedroom


----------



## TDockUSC

CaMS said:


> I thought you couldn't force a national release using 02468, doesn't the receiver have to be authorized first, or else you will get the same version installed.
> 
> Will this still work? I have my wife busting my chops because she cant view this last receiver in my house from the bedroom


I honestly don't know how it all works...

Yesterday evening, I checked the firmware site and noticed that 395 was in the stream already. It had only been there before from like 2-6 am. Then I also noticed that Doug said everyone would be getting the update.

So I went ahead and forced the update and it worked. Would probably work for you now also, I would think.


----------



## Richierich

Doug said that it is Not something that the General Populus should be doing as there are "Gotchas" that could get you!!!

It is Possible but could cause problems if not done under the right circumstances!!! Therefore Not Recommended!!!


----------



## oldengineer

My HR21-100 got updated last night so I now have MRV capability between a receiver directly connected to a Linksys WRT320N router and one connected via a WGA600N game adapter. First observations:
1. SD programs look good. There's enough bandwidth to handle watching shows simultaneously on remote DVRs and have 2 PCs connected to the WWW.
2. HD programs are not so good. One way watching is OK but internet activity seems to cause dropouts. 2 way watching causes lots of stuttering and dropouts.

Not bad, but I think I can see why D* is going to push DECA.

From what I can see many users, including me, did self installs of SWM and had minor equipment problems after the change. I can't wait to see what happens after we start installing DECA equipment.


----------



## Doug Brott

richierich said:


> Doug said that it is Not something that the General Populus should be doing as there are "Gotchas" that could get you!!!
> 
> It is Possible but could cause problems if not done under the right circumstances!!! Therefore Not Recommended!!!


One of the gotchas (time of day) was removed yesterday.

Hopefully everyone updated as expected last night.


----------



## SteelDog

beer_geek said:


> I've had this problem. Restarting one of the receivers resolved it for me.


Well, I figured it out. I tried to restart several times and it didn't work. I then unplugged each receiver and plugged it back it and that did the trick.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## cdharris

I received the update last night on my 2 HR22s and 1 HR23. I set up MRV and got all three working. All 3 are set to share playlists, any delete, etc. However, when I check the status or playlists, DVR # 1 sees only DVR #3. DVR #2 sees only DVR #1 and DVR #3 sees only DRV # 1. Each DVR finds only 1 other DVR. Do I need to restart or just give them some more time? Thanks.


----------



## Dan B

I'm very happy to find that MRV is working flawlessly over my existing wired home network. Thank you DirecTV. 

I will echo the request to be able to sort by receiver location and hide duplicates though.


----------



## jdspencer

MRV is working fine with my DVRs. However, I have to get used to the now playing list showing more than two shows being recorded.


----------



## David Carmichael

I have been planning and buying parts to distribute my HD-DVR's in my house.. now the project has been greatly become less complicated!!..

The only worry that I have now is.. since the MRV is in 'BETA' could DirecTV remove the feature in future firmware updates?

And to repeat what others have said..

I'm very happy to find that MRV is working flawlessly over my existing wired home network. 

Thank you DirecTV. 

I will echo the request to be able to sort by receiver location and hide duplicates!

avid


----------



## digibob

I just finished hard wiring my network and installing a SWM-8 module last night. Everything worked great right after connecting and rebooting. :goodjob: MRV works great between my HR20 and HR21 although I haven't tried HD yet, only SD. I do have to agree with the majority about the separate folders for each DVR. I don't have that much on either box but the list was quit long.


----------



## mgusler

anubys said:


> anyone here experience getting the new software on some - but not all - their DVRs?
> 
> I have 5 DVRs, the 2 that are networked did not get the new software and the 3 that are not networked got it...very odd


I have 3 DVRs, a hr20, hr21, Hr22. So far, only the hr20 has the new software, so I sit here in anticipation of the day I can try it.


----------



## thedawgg

i got the updates over night all is working great so far i like i see !!.just wondering where im using my network will there be a charge later and will i always be able to use my network or will they make u use somethng of thiers.


----------



## wordethic

I have 8 HR20s and 4 HR22s, hardwired ethernet. Eleven boxes see and are seen by all; 12th box (HR22, 80% filled) can see all others but does not show up in any other playlist. Have tried menu reset, RBR, and opt out/in. What should I try next?

Two other questions: Any reason why every box's Status page only lists 5 networked DVRs, not all? Why, on menu reset or RBR, does Playlist sort default back to Newest rather than hold on to Title(A-Z)?


----------



## RCinFLA

wordethic said:


> I have 8 HR20s and 4 HR22s, hardwired ethernet. Eleven boxes see and are seen by all; 12th box (HR22, 80% filled) can see all others but does not show up in any other playlist. Have tried menu reset, RBR, and opt out/in. What should I try next?
> 
> Two other questions: Any reason why every box's Status page only lists 5 networked DVRs, not all? Why, on menu reset or RBR, does Playlist sort default back to Newest rather than hold on to Title(A-Z)?


Your playlist must be unwieldy with all DVR's shared. When you say status, do you mean only playlist from five DVR's?


----------



## RCinFLA

I have five DVR's. HR20 and HR23 got update last week. The three HR22's got update this morning.

All working on sharing. On first impression it is probably not good for the default setting on deletion to be from all rooms. I changed mine to allow deletion only from unit it was recorded from.

Also, with all the DVR's playlist showing there is tendancy to not pay attention who recorded it. D* has had a reputation of pushing pay-per-views to your playlist, assumingly hoping you will play it and get charged. With the combined shared playlists it would be very easy to not realize that one might be a D* pay-per-view push.


----------



## jleupen

I finally received the update overnight on my HR22 and quickly setup MRV. So far, everything seems to be working well on my wired network.

I did have an idea on a future feature - not sure if someone else has suggested this. I was watching a show live on the DVR in my family room. I got a pop-up message that it was scheduled to record 2 other shows at 8pm and I needed to cancel one or both. So, I canceled one and then went to the basement to schedule it to record on that DVR. Would have been really great if the pop-up message would have given me the opportunity to simply move the recording to the basement DVR.


----------



## wordethic

RCinFLA said:


> Your playlist must be unwieldy with all DVR's shared. When you say status, do you mean only playlist from five DVR's?


Consolidated Playlist is a tad unwieldy but manageable, thus far.

By "Status" I mean the the "Status" option of Multi-Room submenu, where for some reason only five other DVRs show up (on any HR2x). Seems to be a mere but odd interface limitation.

My real problem is, again, that one HR22 playlist is unseen by all; luckily, all other 11 playlists show up on all 12 boxes.


----------



## DogLover

RCinFLA said:


> I have five DVR's. HR20 and HR23 got update last week. The three HR22's got update this morning.
> 
> All working on sharing. On first impression it is probably not good for the default setting on deletion to be from all rooms. I changed mine to allow deletion only from unit it was recorded from.
> 
> Also, with all the DVR's playlist showing there is tendancy to not pay attention who recorded it. D* has had a reputation of pushing pay-per-views to your playlist, assumingly hoping you will play it and get charged. With the combined shared playlists it would be very easy to not realize that one might be a D* pay-per-view push.


Pushed PPV's don't show up in the Playlist, so that shouldn't be a problem. They have once or twice messed things up and had one show up in people's playlist, but you can't view past the first few minutes without specifically selecting tp pay for it. So even then you are okay as long as read the message before you respond to it. (If you have kids, you can set a spending limit that will make you enter a pin before a purchase is made.)


----------



## Davenlr

Delete.accidental.post


----------



## thedawgg

ok i have 4 HD DVRs i have found i dont think you can watch off the same dvr in 2 different rooms ??? not sure. i got a message on that could someone comment on that please or give me a link where someone has thanks


----------



## RAD

thedawgg said:


> ok i have 4 HD DVRs i have found i dont think you can watch off the same dvr in 2 different rooms ??? not sure. i got a message on that could someone comment on that please or give me a link where someone has thanks


Each DVR can stream to only one other DVR or DirecTV2PC session at a time.


----------



## dally7777

Okay here is my MRV experience.

26 January-Opted In on all 4 HD DVR (3) HR22-100 and (1)R22-100
27, 28 January-All works as developed.
Complaints: When fast forwarding(1xx, 2xx, 3xx) and then seeing the show start; I press PLAY and needed to REWIND at least 60-90 seconds of show. (Not a big problem, just wanted to convey what was happening)

29 Jan, 30 Jan- Wife starts getting very upset at "ME" because when she is watching shows in the bedroom from the Basement DVR it suddenly stops and says "unable to connect" I check each DVR and each one "sees" different ones and none are the same!


I decide to start over and OPT OUT on all 4 HD DVRs. Very time consuming but this is BETA after all. The R22 now will not move past the "PLEASE WAIT" that went away instantly after you click "OPT IN". I turn it off and back on and the "PLEASE WAIT" is gone and the DVR shows SHARED. BUT, it can't be seen and it can't see any other DVRs. I have Rebooted the R22 and this has not changed.

I only have One Router that all Four HD DVRs are HardWired to.

I admit that it worked wonderfully until three days ago, now not so much. Thinking about Opt Out because this is too much work.

SIDENOTE: The "ALLOW DELETE only on DVR" is AWESOME with kids in the house!

Anyone else have these issues start appearing after a few days?


----------



## pappy97

Got it this morning and opted in on both HD-DVR's (HR22) tonight. Both DVR's see each other and that's fine. This is wireless, 5ghz ONLY 802.11n network

Problem comes with playback (only HD since the DVR I use as a "server" only has HD content). I can play a movie/tv show whatever that is from the other DVR, and can pause it, but I cannot FF. If I FF I see the time bar move (but no FF'ing, the picture and sound are paused). When I press play the time bar goes back to the original time, the screen goes back, and then I am back on the info screen with an "Unable to access media." If I exit out to live tv and try to come back and play something from the server DVR, it won't play and I am told to check the network with relation to the server DVR.

At that point, I can't watch anything off the server DVR until I reboot the server DVR.

Any possible causes for the problem here? I'd love to use MRV, but FF for TV shows is kind of important. Thanks.


----------



## Richierich

What kind of Router do you have?

I have a Linksys WRT610N and I set up all of my DVRs with Static IP Addresses either by using DHCP Reservations and going in to each DVR in the Advanced Setup Menu in MultiRoom and writing down the assigned IP Address and then including it in the Router's DHCP Reservations List or by assigning it an IP Address outside of the DHCP Range, ie. .100-.149 so assign it .150 or .151, etc.

Then Reboot everything including DVRs and Router and let sit awhile since it takes some time to reacquire and post the acquired DVRs in the Status List.

You are getting a DTCP Content Error Message because the IP Address has changed since the recording was created and the IP Addresses now conflict and DTCP will not allow that association as they have to be the same.


----------



## wallybarthman

I currently have my two HR-22's networked via 100 Mbit wired ethernet. They're on the same network as everything else (a couple computers wired and wirelss, PS3, AppleTV, two iPhones, etc.) It works just fine - minus the pixelation reported by others. 

My question is this - would running a second wired line between the two HR-22's (connected with a switch and the switch connected to the main network) improve my response time to ffwds and reduce the occasional pixelation? Essentially would putting them on their own subnet help?

My personal hunch is no - since I'm guessing there's not much competition for network traffic when everything else is just internet access, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## veryoldschool

wallybarthman said:


> I currently have my two HR-22's networked via 100 Mbit wired ethernet. They're on the same network as everything else (a couple computers wired and wirelss, PS3, AppleTV, two iPhones, etc.) It works just fine - minus the pixelation reported by others.
> 
> My question is this - would running a second wired line between the two HR-22's (connected with a switch and the switch connected to the main network) improve my response time to ffwds and reduce the occasional pixelation? Essentially would putting them on their own subnet help?
> 
> My personal hunch is no - since I'm guessing there's not much competition for network traffic when everything else is just internet access, but thought I'd ask.


I used the MPEG-2 HD [channels in the 70s] to test my network, since it's a higher bit rate. Discovery HD theater is a good one to use.
With it and this version, I had flawless playback and didn't see trickplay issues either.


----------



## dally7777

Richierich
Are you serious that Directv set up MRV that way? DTCP IP conflict?

In the world of randomly changing IPs; this is the best DirecTV could come up with :-(

Sadly, it is Time to Opt-Out if that is the fix.


----------



## Richierich

This is speculation on my part and some others that brainstormed this problem awhile back and this is the Solution we came up with and I haven't had a problem since and neither has anyone who has followed my recommendations.

This is why the Deca Solution will probably be the Best way to enjoy MRV without alot of Pain and Suffering associated with Networks per se.


----------



## pappy97

richierich said:


> What kind of Router do you have?
> 
> I have a Linksys WRT610N and I set up all of my DVRs with Static IP Addresses either by using DHCP Reservations and going in to each DVR in the Advanced Setup Menu in MultiRoom and writing down the assigned IP Address and then including it in the Router's DHCP Reservations List or by assigning it an IP Address outside of the DHCP Range, ie. .100-.149 so assign it .150 or .151, etc.
> 
> Then Reboot everything including DVRs and Router and let sit awhile since it takes some time to reacquire and post the acquired DVRs in the Status List.
> 
> You are getting a DTCP Content Error Message because the IP Address has changed since the recording was created and the IP Addresses now conflict and DTCP will not allow that association as they have to be the same.


I am using a D-Link DGL-4500 (Xtreme N Gaming Router).

Living room DVR and blu ray player connected to a switch which is connected to Linksys wireless N bridge.

HT DVR, PS3, and 360 connected to a switch which is connected to a Cisco wireless N bridge.

Seems odd that my issue would be an IP address issue considering the issue only arises when I try to FF. I can watch recordings off my DVR just fine, and pause, as long as I don't fast forward. That's my only problem.

Sounds like I might have to make my Cisco wireless N bridge have a static IP, I dunno. Lot of hassle though, I know DirecTV wants everyone to use their solution, but seriously, they can't have this work with DHCP (as someone said, randomly changing IP addresses)?

I may just give up on using my HT room DVR as a server or client in MRV, and wait until my HD non-dvr receiver in the bedroom receives the update and gets the update and see if that will work with me using the living room dvr as the server. That's my main purpose anyways, as the misses only sets up recordings on the living room DVR and wants to watch those DVR'ed shows in the bedroom from time to time.


----------



## usnret

MRV between my HR22 and R22 (HD) works well when the program is SD. Pause, FF, etc. work fine. When I watch a HD program though, when I pause then hit play it jumps forward and is then hard to find the spot again. If this problem could be fixed I might actually be willing to pay a small monthly sum for the service. Otherwise I'll put up with the problem and hope that I don't have to use the "facilities" during the program.


----------



## nn8l

I have an HR20, HR21, and R22 all sharing without any problems. Like others I've noticed problems with trick play. Since many of us purchased a dvr so we can ff and rewind, is this something that we can expect to be improved upon, or is it just the nature of the beast?


----------



## DogLover

usnret said:


> MRV between my HR22 and R22 (HD) works well when the program is SD. Pause, FF, etc. work fine. When I watch a HD program though, when I pause then hit play it jumps forward and is then hard to find the spot again. If this problem could be fixed I might actually be willing to pay a small monthly sum for the service. Otherwise I'll put up with the problem and hope that I don't have to use the "facilities" during the program.





nn8l said:


> I have an HR20, HR21, and R22 all sharing without any problems. Like others I've noticed problems with trick play. Since many of us purchased a dvr so we can ff and rewind, is this something that we can expect to be improved upon, or is it just the nature of the beast?


I would expect improvements in trickplay.


----------



## digdug73

Don't know if its just me, but I keep reading about all the problems with trick play (ff and rewind). I never use these except for skip to tick. the 30 sec skip and replay seem to work flawlessly.


----------



## veryoldschool

digdug73 said:


> Don't know if its just me, but I keep reading about all the problems with trick play (ff and rewind). I never use these except for skip to tick. the 30 sec skip and replay seem to work flawlessly.


It's not "just you". I use 30skip mostly, but have also tried FF without problems.
Trickplay can have bursts/peaks over 20 Mb/s, which may be some of the problems others are having.


----------



## Gocanes

I've been testing MRV for a few days now and other than a few quick audio and/or video glitches it seems to work well (all MPEG-4 1080i shows) except for the autocorrect. I've got an HR20 and HR22 on a hard wired gigabit network. When using FF, the autocorrect seems to jump ahead (a lot) instead of back. If they can fix this it would be worth a couple of bucks a month. It is especially useful for the times when I want to record 3 shows at once (which I did before on the two DVRs) but watch all of them in my family room.

For a Beta version it works pretty well. I prefer to use my own network instead of DECA partly because of all the hours I spent pulling Cat 6 cable through the walls and attic in anticipation of MRV.


----------



## pappy97

Without making any changes (or even rebooting the server DVR from the previous night), I tried to watch a program again via MRV.

It seemed to work fine, and instead of FF I used 30 second skip and was able to successfully 30 skip several times. But the 5th or 6th time I did it, the picture froze, the time bar reverted back a few minutes, and it went off like before "Unable to access media. ." (yes the sentence looks just like that with the period, space, and then another period).

I am wondering if I have a network speed issue that affects MRV. The server DVR is on the second floor of my house, far from the router (first floor office) and the living room (Client DVR). I haven't tested the lan speeds, but I know that I have Verizon FIOS 50/20 internet, but at the server DVR when I do a broadband speed test, I only get 10/10. The client DVR is sufficiently close enough to the router that it suffers no speed reduction. Maybe I can assume that my LAN speeds with respect to the server DVR also take a big hit??

Maybe it's just as simple as the wireless n bridge for my server DVR is simply too far away from the router? If that's the case no biggie, because the living room is very close to the bedroom which is close enough to the office that it shouldn't be a problem once the non-DVR HD receivers (H21/H23) get the update. Maybe it's fast enough to play an HD program and pause, but not to FF/30 sec skip?


----------



## Rockermann

Gotta say, I'm loving MRV. I have two HR21s setup on my wired home network. Very few problems with network congestion. A macroblock here or there. Plus, I love looking at the List in the heart of primetime and seeing four red lights.


----------



## flogduh

wallybarthman said:


> I currently have my two HR-22's networked via 100 Mbit wired ethernet. They're on the same network as everything else (a couple computers wired and wirelss, PS3, AppleTV, two iPhones, etc.) It works just fine - minus the pixelation reported by others.
> 
> My question is this - would running a second wired line between the two HR-22's (connected with a switch and the switch connected to the main network) improve my response time to ffwds and reduce the occasional pixelation? Essentially would putting them on their own subnet help?
> 
> My personal hunch is no - since I'm guessing there's not much competition for network traffic when everything else is just internet access, but thought I'd ask.


If it helps anyone, my network config seems to be rock solid, with no problems recognizing either of my 2 DVRs for MRV. Response times accessing programing from a remote DVR seems little different than accessing the local DVR .

My network set up takes the DSL signal to an 8 port 10/100 switch which distributes to eight locations around the home. Each DVR has it's own connection to it's own dedicated distribution point. Additionally, I have a Linksys 610N dual band router at another distribution end point and a PC and networked printer connected there. I can run DIREC2PC from that PC as well, either hardwired or wireless with no issues.


----------



## looter

Anyone using Airport Extreme 802.11n and Airport Express 802.11n? I'd like to hear your results.


----------



## GLJones

I have an Airport Extreme and Airport Express (802.11n) connecting an H21-100 to the rest of the network. Two HR-21-700s DVRs are hard-wired using gigabit ethernet. Everything works as described by folks here. A few blocky occurrences per 30 minutes and the FF, RR and 30-sec skip work but have a lag to them, due to the network.


----------



## RaceTripper

looter said:


> Anyone using Airport Extreme 802.11n and Airport Express 802.11n? I'd like to hear your results.


See my post from earlier this week. I describe my setup and experiences, using Airport Extreme, Time Capsule, and WGA600N all with 802.11n.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Needless to say, this is a very long thread...so forgive me if this has been asked.

Are there specific ports that need to be opened on my router?

I've been using DoD (and the media share beta) with no issues for some time, on the two HR-20s with wireless networking.

I've opted-in on both boxes, a few days ago...yet, it says "No Networked DVRs Found".

Suggestions?


----------



## Richierich

Have you Rebooted Your Router?


----------



## flogduh

Or did a red button reboot of your receivers? I found that resolved my situation.


----------



## opelap

Well, decided to try MRV on my current G network to see how it did. HR20-700 is hardwired to the router, the HR22-100 is on a wireless G adapter.

Suprisingly it is working just fine. There is a delay when using trickplay, but I expect that would go away if my network was faster.

Plays both SD and HD so far without a hiccup. Have not watched a complete HD movie yet, but the wife has watched a 45 min SD show and had no complaints.

Only issues was having to RBR both receivers last night to get them to see each other again. Both of them passed the network test, and I could ping them from my laptop, but neither would see the other. Network services test failed on the HR20, showed good on the HR22.

RBR'd the HR20 and still would not work even though network services was working again.

Later that evening after some shows had finished recording I found the network services on the Hr22 was also failing now. RBR cleared that up and both DVRs found each other again.

We will see if this becomes a regular problem.


----------



## laciii

I got the SW download on Wednesday 2/3 and immediately set up MRV between my two DVRs. Really easy to set up. It works great! The trick play is a bit annoying, but I can leave with that until after the beta. The greatest thing is that now when my wife is watching recorded basketball from the bedroom receiver she can watch in the living room! That frees up the bedroom TV for me to watch whatever I want to! Great stuff.

laciii


----------



## joealtus

any idea what the monthly cost for MRV is going to be once the beta is over?


----------



## carl6

joealtus said:


> any idea what the monthly cost for MRV is going to be once the beta is over?


DirecTV has not announced what the rate will be. Most guesses are in the $3 to $5 per month range, but those are just that, guesses.


----------



## David Carmichael

Since all the HR2x's have dual network jacks (In / out) does it help on a wired network if these two are wired with no hubs/switches between the two??

Currently due to the number of wired network devices I have multi-hubs / branches.

Cable->gateway/hub/Wireless g/b ->
4 - Branch "A"=Living room ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =HR20-100 {=open}
P - Branch "B"=Sewing room ->Switch =BluRay =Printer =Computer {=open}
o - Branch "C"=Office ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =HR21-100 =Computer
r - Branch "D"=Beroom ->Switch =Computer {=open} {=open} {=open}
t //

While the above does work.. 
Would I be better off if I change the wiring on branch* A & C *to be like:
Cable->gateway/hub/Wireless g/b ->
*4 - Branch "A"=Living room ->=HR21-100 =HR20-100 ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD {=open} {=open}*
P - Branch "B"=Sewing room ->Switch =BluRay =Printer =Computer {=open}
*o - Branch "C"=Office ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =Computer {=open}*
r - Branch "D"=Beroom ->Switch =Computer {=open} {=open} {=open}
t //

avid


----------



## Steve

David Carmichael said:


> Since all the HR2x's have dual network jacks (In / out) does it help on a wired network if these two are wired with no hubs/switches between the two??
> 
> Currently due to the number of wired network devices I have multi-hubs / branches.
> 
> Cable->gateway/hub/Wireless g/b ->
> 4 - Branch "A"=Living room ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =HR20-100 {=open}
> P - Branch "B"=Sewing room ->Switch =BluRay =Printer =Computer {=open}
> o - Branch "C"=Office ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =HR21-100 =Computer
> r - Branch "D"=Beroom ->Switch =Computer {=open} {=open} {=open}
> t //
> 
> While the above does work..
> Would I be better off if I change the wiring on branch* A & C *to be like:
> Cable->gateway/hub/Wireless g/b ->
> *4 - Branch "A"=Living room ->=HR21-100 =HR20-100 ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD {=open} {=open}*
> P - Branch "B"=Sewing room ->Switch =BluRay =Printer =Computer {=open}
> *o - Branch "C"=Office ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =Computer {=open}*
> r - Branch "D"=Beroom ->Switch =Computer {=open} {=open} {=open}
> t //
> 
> avid


Don't use the second port on the HR21 as a "switch". The mods have heard from the tech folks at DirecTV that this is not optimal.

If you don't need to keep the HR's attached to separate displays in the LR and office, connecting them to the same switch is probably the best configuration, _in theory_. In practice, your current config is probably fine for MRV. That said, if the device between your cable modem is truly a "hub", I'd be a bit concerned. I assume it's a router and that the LAN ports are switched? What device is it?


----------



## whaler

MRV works like a champ, wired network, plays seemlessly, a little slower when I do the 30 second skip, but barely noticable.


----------



## David Carmichael

Steve said:


> Don't use the second port on the HR21 as a "switch". The mods have heard from the tech folks at DirecTV that this is not optimal.
> 
> If you don't need to keep the HR's attached to separate displays in the LR and office, connecting them to the same switch is probably the best configuration, _in theory_. In practice, your current config is probably fine for MRV. That said, if the device between your cable modem is truly a "hub", I'd be a bit concerned. I assume it's a router and that the LAN ports are switched? What device is it?


The full name of my cable modem is:
"Linksys WCG200 Wireless-G Cable Gateway"
Per Linksys Tech Support it is not a "True HUB or ROUTER or SWITCH" But a hybrid device.. That's why when ever I write about it I call it a "Gateway/Hub".
The only trouble with my current set up is.. as happened today.. if the WCG200 looses Internet connection (as happened today due to a auto accident knocking out service for two hours) I can not stream between my two HD-DVR's so was looking for a way to keep there signal away from the WCG200.

So I guess that I will leave things as they are now. (updated)

Cable->*Linksys WCG200 Wireless-G Cable Gateway{Wireless g/b)*->
*4* - Branch "A"=Living room= ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =HR20-100 {=open}
*P* - Branch "B"=Sewing room= ->Switch =BluRay =Printer =Computer {=open}
*o* - Branch "C"=Office= ->Switch =BluRay =HDDVD =Computer =HR21-100={{While did not outline this in the first posting I have been using the second port on HR21-100 for home automation Computer <AKA: X10>}}
*r* - Branch "D"=Bedroom= ->Switch =Computer {=open} {=open} {=open}
*t* _//_ Wireless devices: Laptop, iPod Touch, Nintendo Wii _\\_

So when I read of others having "Router/Switch" troubles I wonder if it is due to loss of internet connection?
The only 'micro blocks' that I have been having is due to the original recording being recorded during weather conditions that would cause signal troubles to start with (currently SNOW & ICE on dish).

And as you can see my signal between HD-DVR's is going through multiple switches (they are cheap DLink, Dynex, OfficeDepot $9.00 specials!).

avid


----------



## VARTV

richierich said:


> What kind of Router do you have?
> 
> I have a Linksys WRT610N and I set up all of my DVRs with Static IP Addresses either by using DHCP Reservations and going in to each DVR in the Advanced Setup Menu in MultiRoom and writing down the assigned IP Address and then including it in the Router's DHCP Reservations List or by assigning it an IP Address outside of the DHCP Range, ie. .100-.149 so assign it .150 or .151, etc.
> 
> Then Reboot everything including DVRs and Router and let sit awhile since it takes some time to reacquire and post the acquired DVRs in the Status List.


Just got the WRT610N last night and noticed I did what you had posted. I had to assigned each bridge it's own IP addy, actually assigned every wireless device (Wii, laptop, 2 PCs, 2 HDDVRs, Samsung HDTV, network printer, iPod Touch) its own IP addy using the DHCP Reservations. I was getting IP address conflictions. All runs smooth now after "rebooting" everything...


----------



## Steve

David Carmichael said:


> The full name of my cable modem is:
> "Linksys WCG200 Wireless-G Cable Gateway"
> Per Linksys Tech Support it is not a "True HUB or ROUTER or SWITCH" But a hybrid device [...]


Probably their "marketing speak", to describe the product's intended use. The data sheet states: _"Share the Internet - connect one PC to the integrated Router via USB and four more via Ethernet using the *built-in 10/100 Switch.*"_

That said, are you saying that if the "router" part of the WCG200 loses internet connection, devices connected to the LAN ports no longer see each other? If so, that's a _terrible_ design job by Linksys, IMHO.

If that's the case, I'd either replace the WCG200 with a more "robust" wireless router+switch, or connect a single switch to your WCG200 and connect your four network legs to that.

So a single connection from the WCG200 to the new switch. Then if you lose internet, any devices ultimately connected to the "new" switch will be unaffected. Just my .02.


----------



## shedberg

Since this is the issues thread, can anyone shed any light on how to troubleshoot MRV issues with a wireless N network? I can sometimes get flawless MRV for about 5 minutes then all I can get are starts and stops. I am assuming it is my network. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I would love for this to work because I will likely not pay to have DECA installed and would prefer not to hardwire my DVRs if I can avoid it.


----------



## dvisthe

My powerline adapter on my HR20 keeps either locking up or going out, had to RBR my DVR 3 times over the last three days to get it working.

My R22 has been fine.

The ethernet led is lit, but the powerline link led is not lit.

When trying TVapps I get a message. "we've encountered an error with this application (3)"

So I've decided to 'opt out' for now, to see if they work some of the bugs out of it. 

I like using Tvapps, and it stinks to have to RBR all the time.


----------



## Richierich

shedberg said:


> Since this is the issues thread, can anyone shed any light on how to troubleshoot MRV issues with a wireless N network? I can sometimes get flawless MRV for about 5 minutes then all I can get are starts and stops. I am assuming it is my network. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I would love for this to work because I will likely not pay to have DECA installed and would prefer not to hardwire my DVRs if I can avoid it.


How are your DVRs connected to your Router?

What kind of Router do you have?

Are your DVRs configured using Static IP Addresses?

Do you have clear Line of Sight with your DVRs to your Router?

I had moved my Router and was having the same issues and realized that I had temporarily moved my Router behind my printer and forgot to move it back so there was a clear Line of Sight from my WGA600N Adapters to my Router thru walls but not obstructed by metal.


----------



## opelap

Well it has happened again. Neither DVR sees the other and the Network Services will not connect. Error 206 comes up below the text.

Overall network test is fine, both Network and Internet show connected.

I am not ruling out my router as it has given me problems with my laptops as well, but all other connections have been rock solid the last few days.

Anybody else have the DVRs lose connection? They are on DHCP, but their IPs have not changed.

Would setting the Network services port to manual and opening those ports on my router help any?


----------



## veryoldschool

opelap said:


> Would setting the Network services port to manual and opening those ports on my router help any?


I VERY MUCH doubt network services have anything to do with MRV.
All of mine [work with MRV] have <202> error for network services.


----------



## David Carmichael

Steve said:


> Probably their "marketing speak", to describe the product's intended use. The data sheet states: _"Share the Internet - connect one PC to the integrated Router via USB and four more via Ethernet using the *built-in 10/100 Switch.*"_
> 
> That said, are you saying that if the "router" part of the WCG200 loses internet connection, devices connected to the LAN ports no longer see each other? If so, that's a _terrible_ design job by Linksys, IMHO.
> 
> If that's the case, I'd either replace the WCG200 with a more "robust" wireless router+switch, or connect a single switch to your WCG200 and connect your four network legs to that.
> 
> So a single connection from the WCG200 to the new switch. Then if you lose internet, any devices ultimately connected to the "new" switch will be unaffected. Just my .02.


Steve: 
Many people {my local cable tech dept <Hey they sold the device and I feel that if they want me to replace it then I should not have to pay for the newer modem which they want to sell me!> and the tech heads at 'broadband.com/dslreports.com'} have told me to "".... Loose the WCG200 ..."" but at this time I really don't want to spend the (up to) $150 needed as I would have to get a new cable modem in the process also.. The idea of adding another switch to the mix might be the way I will go for now and see if that helps.
avid


----------



## shedberg

richierich said:


> How are your DVRs connected to your Router?
> 
> What kind of Router do you have?
> 
> Are your DVRs configured using Static IP Addresses?
> 
> Do you have clear Line of Sight with your DVRs to your Router?


Netgear N ultra RangePlus wireless router and my two HR20s are hooked up through WGA600N provided by D*. VoD works fine, network seems okay as well. I can monitor the network and it seems normal for the task.

DVRs are not static - not sure how to do that.

No clear line of site - router is in a separate room but not surrounded by anything. One WGA600N has two indoor walls between it and the other, has three indoor walls and one outdoor wall.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## HDJulie

We have two of our DVR's hardwired through a 10/100 router. This router is not on the internet & is only used to connect the 2 DVR's. It may eventually be used to connect the 3rd DVR which is in another room. MRV itself works fine -- no issues with the streaming. Mostly we watch TV on the main DVR & watch shows that were recorded on that DVR. The box is set for 30 second slip -- I like hitting fast forward twice & then hitting play once past the commercials & I am very good at starting almost exactly where I need to. The playback usually does a 10 or 15 second backup when coming out of fast forward. Last night, we watched 3 shows that were recorded on the main DVR. Fast forwarding was very slow to start & once it did, hitting play would result in a 15 - 30 second move FORWARD instead of backward. It made fast forwarding almost impossible because I'd stop & have to rewind & that too would do a skip (though backward). It took longer to do the fast forward/rewind/try again process than it would have to watch the damned commercials. I did a RBR on both DVR's for the heck of it & tried again this morning. Same issue. So I did a search for 30SLIP & that fixed the issue when watching shows on the DVR from which they were recorded. However, watching shows recorded from the other DVR still has the issue. I tried this from both DVR's & was able to reproduce the results. After searching for 30SLIP, watching shows on the DVR hooked to the TV works fine, but watching shows over MRV has problems with fast forward. Is that what trickplay is -- fast forwarding or rewinding when watching from a different DVR? Anyway, it is very annoying & we'll stop using MRV if that is what is causing the fast forward problem.

Incidentally, since I am only using MRV with two DVR's that are right next to each other, can I hook them up with an ethernet cable directly (remove the router). I believe I've read that they can network that way?


----------



## Richierich

shedberg said:


> Netgear N ultra RangePlus wireless router and my two HR20s are hooked up through WGA600N provided by D*. VoD works fine, network seems okay as well. I can monitor the network and it seems normal for the task.
> 
> DVRs are not static - not sure how to do that.
> 
> No clear line of site - router is in a separate room but not surrounded by anything. One WGA600N has two indoor walls between it and the other, has three indoor walls and one outdoor wall.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I would try moving your Router and WGA600Ns around to see if that helps. The signal can be refracted by metallic objects so try to put everything in a position where there is no reflectivity on metal objects such as putting your WGA600N on top of your DVR.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> I would try moving your Router and WGA600Ns around to see if that helps. *The signal can be refracted by metallic objects so try to put everything in a position *where there is no reflectivity on metal objects such as putting your WGA600N on top of your DVR.


A *very good *point.

I learned that (the hard way) when I first put in my wireless locations. It's sometimes amazing to see what just a small direction or distance adjustment can make. I moved one unit a foot, and the reception changed considerably...enough to maintain a solid level going forward.


----------



## shedberg

richierich said:


> I would try moving your Router and WGA600Ns around to see if that helps. The signal can be refracted by metallic objects so try to put everything in a position where there is no reflectivity on metal objects such as putting your WGA600N on top of your DVR.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did move one of the WGA600N around. Neither are near the receivers, but that doesn't mean I am not getting refraction. I'll try that and let you guys know.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A *very good *point.
> 
> I learned that (the hard way) when I first put in my wireless locations. It's sometimes amazing to see what just a small direction or distance adjustment can make. I moved one unit a foot, and the reception changed considerably...enough to maintain a solid level going forward.


"Can you say" multipath? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> "Can you say" multipath? :lol:


OH NO......not that (term) again.... AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH.......:eek2::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uncrules

I have a HR20-700 in my living which is has a wired cat-5 connection to my router. I have a HR22-100 which is connected using the Linksys WET610N Ethernet bridge. My router is a Linksys wireless-N router model WRT160N

Using MRV to watch something recorded on the HR20 on the HR22 works well. Both SD and MPEG4 HD play smoothly, no hiccups. Trickplay works fine too but there is just a little lag with the trickplay commands. No big deal and seems normal for most people.

Here's the problem I'm having. Using MRV to watch something recorded on the HR22 on the HR20, trickplay doesn't work at all. SD and MPEG4 HD play smoothly (over the air HD MPEG2 does have some hiccups but it is a bigger file vs MPEG4). If I try to use even one trickplay command, the playback freezes and eventually I get an unable to access media error. At this point I can't watch anything that's been recorded on the HR22 from the HR20. I have to go to the HR22 and turn sharing off and then back on to be able to watch something on the HR22 from the HR20.


----------



## pappy97

pappy97 said:


> Got it this morning and opted in on both HD-DVR's (HR22) tonight. Both DVR's see each other and that's fine. This is wireless, 5ghz ONLY 802.11n network
> 
> Problem comes with playback (only HD since the DVR I use as a "server" only has HD content). I can play a movie/tv show whatever that is from the other DVR, and can pause it, but I cannot FF. If I FF I see the time bar move (but no FF'ing, the picture and sound are paused). When I press play the time bar goes back to the original time, the screen goes back, and then I am back on the info screen with an "Unable to access media." If I exit out to live tv and try to come back and play something from the server DVR, it won't play and I am told to check the network with relation to the server DVR.
> 
> At that point, I can't watch anything off the server DVR until I reboot the server DVR.
> 
> Any possible causes for the problem here? I'd love to use MRV, but FF for TV shows is kind of important. Thanks.





> I am using a D-Link DGL-4500 (Xtreme N Gaming Router).
> 
> Living room DVR and blu ray player connected to a switch which is connected to Linksys wireless N bridge.
> 
> HT DVR, PS3, and 360 connected to a switch which is connected to a Cisco wireless N bridge.
> 
> Seems odd that my issue would be an IP address issue considering the issue only arises when I try to FF. I can watch recordings off my DVR just fine, and pause, as long as I don't fast forward. That's my only problem.
> 
> Sounds like I might have to make my Cisco wireless N bridge have a static IP, I dunno. Lot of hassle though, I know DirecTV wants everyone to use their solution, but seriously, they can't have this work with DHCP (as someone said, randomly changing IP addresses)?
> 
> I may just give up on using my HT room DVR as a server or client in MRV, and wait until my HD non-dvr receiver in the bedroom receives the update and gets the update and see if that will work with me using the living room dvr as the server. That's my main purpose anyways, as the misses only sets up recordings on the living room DVR and wants to watch those DVR'ed shows in the bedroom from time to time.


Never crossed my mind to see what happens if I go to the HT DVR and try to play something via MRV off the living room DVR. *Turns out that works just fine!!

Why it work perfectly one way (watching living room dvr programs off HT set up), and horribly the other way (Watching HT dvr programs off living room TV set up)? Doesn't make any sense at all to me. Thanks.*


----------



## scottjf8

So I did a little tweaking to my 802.11n network (went from 2.4ghz to 5ghz) and OMG did it make a difference. Full HD plays over MRV w/out ANY glitches at all. It's really awesome.

I would definitely pay for this, especially with the 50 Series Link limit on the HR2x boxes. Now I won't need SL's for the same show on both TV's (we never know which TV we want to watch a show on at any given time)

Awesome job, DTV!


----------



## Mainea

Has the update been rolled out to the H23 yet?


----------



## mopzo

My configuration:
One HR2X connected to the Linksys 4 Port Powerline AV. (One other port is used by the PS3)
The second HR2X is connected to a single port Linksys Powerline AV.
Both are networked to another Powerline AV which is connected to a Verizon FIOS router. Both DVR's are set to a static IP.

Both are connected to the Internet. VOD, MediaShare work flawlessly. Using Direct2PC I can view HD recordings from both DVR's wirelessly to my laptop.

I've received all the necessary updates, and have OPT'd in on both DVR's. Have turned sharing to ON.

I've RBR'd numerious times. No matter, the DVRs refuse to see each other.
Suggestions?


----------



## Doug Brott

Mainea said:


> Has the update been rolled out to the H23 yet?


I think the H21 and H23 are not yet out for everyone yet.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Do "network services" need to be running? I keep getting a <301> error, when trying to start them.

I am connected to the Internet and LAN...the Media Share Beta works fine. I've been using DoD ever since it came on-line.

But, I still get the "no networked DVRs" message when attempting to use MRV.

Yes, I've opted in...yes, I've shared the playlists.

What else?


----------



## MizzouTiger

HR20-700 (living room) and HR20-100 (bedroom) connected via CAT5e to D-Link 615 router/2-Wire Gateway.

MRV had been working very well until this evening. Pulled up Playlist on Living Room unit and nothing from Bedroom was showing. Went into setup menu and it said that no other DVRs were detected. Went to Bedroom unit and had same results. Both units said they were connected to network and internet. Ran system test on both units and everything came back okay. Reset both units and MRV came back on both units.


----------



## jdjeff

With me it was the HR20-100 that was the issue. It would never show up on the other DVR's, but could see the others just fine. Directv replaced it for other reasons and I still had the same problem. I then "bought" an HR22-100 and it all now works smoothly. I will say though that sometimes if I check status it shows no networked DVRs or not all of them, but if I exit and re-check they all show up.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

So, here's a question...

My friend has an HR23-700 in the living room going plugged into his AT&T 2Wire wireless router. From that router, there is a line going into a D*-provided powerline adapter. Downstairs, his H23-600 is plugged into the second adapter. Both receivers can access the internet successfully, however when I try to start network services on the H23, I get a 202 error 'unable to start'. The HR23 has the option for Multi Room Viewing, but the H23 does not. I have verified BOTH receivers have the most current national release software. Any insight? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjwagner

Doug Brott said:


> I think the H21 and H23 are not yet out for everyone yet.


I can confirm that is correct. I just forced a SW DL'd on my H21-100 and it pulled down 0x434e. That SW version does not contain the MRV beta.


----------



## veryoldschool

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So, here's a question...
> 
> My friend has an HR23-700 in the living room going plugged into his AT&T 2Wire wireless router. From that router, there is a line going into a D*-provided powerline adapter. Downstairs, his H23-600 is plugged into the second adapter. Both receivers can access the internet successfully, however when I try to start network services on the H23, I get a 202 error 'unable to start'. The HR23 has the option for Multi Room Viewing, but the H23 does not. I have verified BOTH receivers have the most current national release software. Any insight? Thanks in advance!


Powerlines may or may not be that good, "but" what "I think" your question is would be "what version of software does the H23 need"? and the answer is 4395, which it may not have [yet].


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

veryoldschool said:


> Powerlines may or may not be that good, "but" what "I think" your question is would be "what version of software does the H23 need"? and the answer is 4395, which it may not have [yet].


The H23 is running 434D. Okay, I;ll just go back Fri or Sat and get a CE release...


----------



## pappy97

pappy97 said:


> Never crossed my mind to see what happens if I go to the HT DVR and try to play something via MRV off the living room DVR. *Turns out that works just fine!!
> 
> Why it work perfectly one way (watching living room dvr programs off HT set up), and horribly the other way (Watching HT dvr programs off living room TV set up)? Doesn't make any sense at all to me. Thanks.*


Anyone? Any thoughts on why it would work perfectly fine one way (Watching living room DVR programs off HT set up), but the other way (trying to watch HT DVR programs on living room set up) fast-forwarding causes it to cease working?


----------



## veryoldschool

pappy97 said:


> Anyone? Any thoughts on why it would work perfectly fine one way (Watching living room DVR programs off HT set up), but the other way (trying to watch HT DVR programs on living room set up) fast-forwarding causes it to cease working?


 :shrug:

How are you networked?


----------



## drdively

I'm not sure what the best term is to use to describe my problem, but when watching programming recorded in other rooms the audio "stutters" like the old problem of audio and video syncing when HD came out.


----------



## opfreak

So is fast foward lag normal?

i have 2 hr22-100. wired cat5e to a dlink dir-655. browsing and playing is fine on both boxes. However fast forwarding has some lag.


----------



## Raider25

I have 2 DVR's, 1 is HR22 and 1 is HR23. I have them both connected to cat5 going to a 16 port switch and then to a linksys wireless router and then through a cable modem. Last night I couldn't detect any networked DVR's after having it working fine for a week. Then someone told me to opt out and then opt back in and it worked. My biggest problem and almost not worth having the MRV is the lag in fast forwarding and changing channels. It seems worse when I view a show recorded from a different DVR. There has to be a way to fix the remote from lagging so much. It also is a little choppy sometimes but that I can handle


----------



## opelap

It is getting real frustrating having to reboot these machines to make them see each other again. 

Had to reset my router, and both DVRs lost each other. Reading on the Directv forums, the only way to get MRV back is to reset both receivers. What a poor bit of coding if any hiccup in the network shuts the whole thing down. Why would they not poll again at some point to reconnect?


----------



## hasan

opelap said:


> It is getting real frustrating having to reboot these machines to make them see each other again.
> 
> Had to reset my router, and both DVRs lost each other. Reading on the Directv forums, the only way to get MRV back is to reset both receivers. What a poor bit of coding if any hiccup in the network shuts the whole thing down. Why would they not poll again at some point to reconnect?


Give them time. Lots of progress has been made to this point and we have every reason to expect it will continue. It will get to the point where you won't have to reboot, assuming your network hangs together, and they get the polling right. Believe it or not, they know what they are doing, just try to be a bit patient with this new aspect (MRV). It will only get better, as they are hanging a lot of money on it.


----------



## mopzo

mopzo said:


> My configuration:
> One HR2X connected to the Linksys 4 Port Powerline AV. (One other port is used by the PS3)
> The second HR2X is connected to a single port Linksys Powerline AV.
> Both are networked to another Powerline AV which is connected to a Verizon FIOS router. Both DVR's are set to a static IP.
> 
> Both are connected to the Internet. VOD, MediaShare work flawlessly. Using Direct2PC I can view HD recordings from both DVR's wirelessly to my laptop.
> 
> I've received all the necessary updates, and have OPT'd in on both DVR's. Have turned sharing to ON.
> 
> I've RBR'd numerious times. No matter, the DVRs refuse to see each other.
> Suggestions?


As an experiment, Tonight I'll attempt to bypass one Powerline adaptor and run a long Cat5 cable from one DVR to the router.

Why can both DVR's communicate with everything in the house except each other?


----------



## Richierich

I had to add my DVRs MAC Address to my Mac Filter to Allow them to Access my Wireless Network. I don't know if this applies to your situation but it worked for me.


----------



## mopzo

No this doesn't apply. Both units are wired via PowerLine AV adaptors. All my "wireless" equipment is entered in my MAC Filter. Thanks anyway.


----------



## opfreak

as an aside. There is no reason to mac filter. Its useless.


----------



## mjwagner

opfreak said:


> as an aside. There is no reason to mac filter. Its useless.


I respectfully disagree. While it should certainly not be your only security measure it does play a role in what should be a multifaceted defense strategy. While MAC filtering is fairly easily circumvented by a semi-sophisticated user via MAC spoofing, it certainly will stop the "average" wifi "squatter".


----------



## Richierich

mjwagner said:


> I respectfully disagree. While it should certainly not be your only security measure it does play a role in what should be a multifaceted defense strategy. While MAC filtering is fairly easily circumvented by a semi-sophisticated user via MAC spoofing, it certainly will stop the "average" wifi "squatter".


I am trying to stop the average wifi squatter or sniffer because I know the more sophistocated ones can use it anyway but it pays to be as safe as possible.


----------



## topher2041

Just want to add my experience to the MRV beta. I have 5 DVR all connected by either Cat5e or Cat6 and have had a few issues so far. Like everyone else the fast forward, 30 second skip from a different room is slower than directly from the DVR where it is recorded. Much harder to time fast forwarding. It seems to be a second or two delayed. I have had the studdering and pixelation problems. I am watching almost all HD, rarely SD. I have had a few issues where the audio has stop but the video keeps going. I can usually pause are rewind and it fixes itself. 

Let me say this thought the ability to do MRV is so awesome compared to before that these issues are very minor and once it is out of beta I am sure most of them will be fixed. The best thing is that I had always wanted to add an bigger hard drive to one the main room DVR but never cleared everything off the DVR to do it or wanted to lose want was on it. With this I was able to take a DVR in a room that we do not watch TV in much and add a bigger HD (1.5tb) it to that one and then record things to that one and watch them in any room. I also was able to divide up the types of shows and separate them record them on each DVR. Kids shows one one, sports on a different one, crap on another, etc. and watch in every room.

My biggest complaint now is that the record list is to long.


----------



## pappy97

veryoldschool said:


> :shrug:
> 
> How are you networked?


HT DVR (HR22) -> 10/100 switch -> Cisco Wireless N bridge (5 GHz)

Living Rm DVR (HR22) -> 10/100 switch -> Linksys wireless n bridge (5ghz)

Both connect wirelessly to D-LINK DGL-4500 Wireless N Router (Dual band, but I go 5 Ghz only).

Both have MRV enabled and see each other.

Makes no sense to me why it would play perfectly one way, and totally screw up the other way when you press Fast Forward. One would think that if it plays fine one way, it should play fine the other way. Just looking for some thoughts here on what the deal could be.


----------



## veryoldschool

pappy97 said:


> HT DVR (HR22) -> 10/100 switch -> Cisco Wireless N bridge (5 GHz)
> 
> Living Rm DVR (HR22) -> 10/100 switch -> Linksys wireless n bridge (5ghz)
> 
> Both connect wirelessly to D-LINK DGL-4500 Wireless N Router (Dual band, but I go 5 Ghz only).
> 
> Both have MRV enabled and see each other.
> 
> Makes no sense to me why it would play perfectly one way, and totally screw up the other way when you press Fast Forward. One would think that if it plays fine one way, it should play fine the other way. Just looking for some thoughts here on what the deal could be.


[grasping at straws]
What happens if you swap the Cisco & Linksys bridges?
Would it change which plays & doesn't? :shrug:


----------



## shollowa74

My experience so far has been good but thought I would register my issues in the event that it helps. I am hardwired with Cat5e and Cat 6 among three units. 

1)Fast Forward Auto Correct does not work on shows recorded on networked units. It still works great on the client. This is a valued feature in our house.

2)Audio dropouts that can be corrected by hitting pause and play. 

Overall, the feature is great and I really enjoy it.


----------



## pappy97

veryoldschool said:


> [grasping at straws]
> What happens if you swap the Cisco & Linksys bridges?
> Would it change which plays & doesn't? :shrug:


I guess I have to try that. Thanks for the suggestion. I suppose if that changes things, I'll have a culprit on my hands.


----------



## mikeluce

mikeluce said:


> *My DTV setup:*
> Living room:
> - HR21 w/1TB external drive (Primary)
> - HR21 (Wife's Reality TV)
> Guest Suite/Game Lounge
> - HR23 (a few random recordings)
> Master
> - HR21 (ESPN and FSN NW for 4 hours every night)
> Workout
> - HR23 (coming Friday)
> 
> *My network setup:*
> In large part thanks to hearing so much about MRV in this group I finally broke down earlier this month and spent a day in the blown-in insulation of the attic running Cat5e (good-bye flaky power line!) to all the rooms in the house. Another day or so crimping and plating, and I've got everyone in the house connected (including the touch screen TV in the kitchen that runs DirecTV2PC). Netgear 10/100 switches, with the living room bouncing through two switches (one behind the rack and one in the punch-down room).
> 
> *My experience so far:*
> Sunday 1/24 I got the SW update on the HR23 as a tease, and finally today I got it for the HR21s.
> 
> First impression: this totally rocks!


Well, two weeks in I'm starting to get some randomness. Last night we went to the Master and tried to watch something off the Reality DVR. Hmm, what's this, it isn't in the list? Check the status, and we are only seeing the DVR in the Gym. Strange. Check the Primary DVR in the other room, and it can see the Master (that isn't seeing it). The wife shouts that the Primary is now visible from the Master, but by the time I get back there is an alert that it has left the network.

This morning I can see the Gym, Suite, and Primary from the Master, but when I tried to play something from the Primary, it dropped.

I haven't changed anything in my network config (Cat5 & Linksys switches) nor with the coax config.

I'm really confused as to the seeming randomness of the up and down, and why it was rock solid for 2 weeks and now flaky.

Any insights would be appreciated...


----------



## opfreak

richierich said:


> I am trying to stop the average wifi squatter or sniffer because I know the more sophistocated ones can use it anyway but it pays to be as safe as possible.


A simple password will lock out an 'average' squater.

a mac filter wont even stop a noob hacker. Its a worthless form of filtering that can cause more issues then it solves.


----------



## Richierich

I have WPA2 with a Password but I think MAC Filtering does help but I would like to be Enlightened as to how you think it doesn't and also can cause more issues than it resolves as I have ZERO PROBLEMS and my MRV is FLAWLESS!!!!


----------



## mopzo

richierich said:


> I am trying to stop the average wifi squatter or sniffer because I know the more sophistocated ones can use it anyway but it pays to be as safe as possible.


Agreed. I'm not Bank of America protecting data. I just want to keep 
my neighbors' teenager from surfing porn with my connection. I want to keep the pipe open for when I surf porn


----------



## mopzo

mopzo said:


> As an experiment, Tonight I'll attempt to bypass one Powerline adaptor and run a long Cat5 cable from one DVR to the router.
> 
> Why can both DVR's communicate with everything in the house except each other?


Update: Ran a temp Cat5 cable from the family room DVR to the router. Immediately the DVR's saw each other. Can anyone provide an explanation on why the Powerline adaptors won't allow the DVR's to see each other?


----------



## pappy97

pappy97 said:


> I guess I have to try that. Thanks for the suggestion. I suppose if that changes things, I'll have a culprit on my hands.


So I did the swap and I think I found the problem.

The swap revealed the reverse results (same problem, just switched to different dvr's).

So at the living room dvr, I tried connecting the bridge directly to the dvr. Then I had no problem *either way*. Put the switch back and the problem at one surfaces.

I suppose the problem is that particular switch. It's a 10/100 switch, D-Link DES-1105. I don't understand though. It's not like replacing it with a gigabit switch should theoretically help, right? After all, the DVR's NIC is 10/100, so why would it matter if the switch is gigabit?

*Can anyone shed any light on this now that I have isolated the issue as being the switch (since connecting the bridge to the living room dvr directly solves all problems, even though the HT DVR is behind a switch, albeit a Cisco 10/100 switch)? Thanks!!*

As a refresher, here's my setup

Living Room DVR -> 10/100 D-Link Switch -> (now) Cisco Wireless N 5 Ghz bridge

HT DVR -> 10/100 Cisco Switch -> (now) Linksys Wireless N 5 Ghz bridge

both connect wirelessly to D-Link DGL-4500 dual band router (which is in 5Ghz N mode only).

Thanks!!


----------



## nzone

I have an HR20-700 and a HR22-100, both wired. On the HR20 I can watch everything flawlessly from the HR22 but if I try to watch something on the HR22 from the HR20 I get a grey blank screen then a scene may come up and sits their, like its extreme lag. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.

Router is a D-link DIR-615 10/100


----------



## mjwagner

opfreak said:


> A simple password will lock out an 'average' squater.
> 
> a mac filter wont even stop a noob hacker. Its a worthless form of filtering that can cause more issues then it solves.


You are giving the average user way to much credit. In my experience 8 out of 10 average users don't even know what a MAC address is. I have never had a problem attributable to MAC filtering. I would be very interested to hear what issues you claim MAC filtering will cause.


----------



## jdjeff

Just to drop in a non-network issue report, all my dvr's are set up to share their playlists and to allow remote delete. When I delete something remotely, it disappears from the playlist. When I go back into the playlist later, all that previously deleted stuff has returned. No, kids...don't look at that!:eek2:


----------



## bobcamp1

mjwagner said:


> You are giving the average user way to much credit. In my experience 8 out of 10 average users don't even know what a MAC address is. I have never had a problem attributable to MAC filtering. I would be very interested to hear what issues you claim MAC filtering will cause.


If you already have it working, there's no need to disable it.

The problem with it is that it's too complex for Joe Six Pack to set up. They frequently mistype the address, or simply can't find it. Or later they add a new device and forget that it's on, then they think the new device is broken.

Worse, it doesn't provide any protection. You don't even have to be a hacker. If you Google it, you can find demonstrations and step-by-step instructions to show you how to bypass MAC filtering. It is really easy.

There is another more effective way to block out an average Joe AND hackers at the same time: turn on encryption.


----------



## Richierich

bobcamp1 said:


> If you already have it working, there's no need to disable it.
> There is another more effective way to block out an average Joe AND hackers at the same time: turn on encryption.


I have WPA2 Encryption and along with Mac Filtering I feel fairly safe. In fact my neighbor's daughter called and asked if she could get onto my Network and I told her it was Private and I didn't allow anyone else on it so I know she couldn't get on it.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Do "network services" need to be running? I keep getting a <301> error, when trying to start them.
> 
> I am connected to the Internet and LAN...the Media Share Beta works fine. I've been using DoD ever since it came on-line.
> 
> But, I still get the "no networked DVRs" message when attempting to use MRV.
> 
> Yes, I've opted in...yes, I've shared the playlists.
> 
> What else?


I never got an answer on this. Do network services need to be running for MRV?

Thanks.


----------



## RAD

Kansas Zephyr said:


> I never got an answer on this. Do network services need to be running for MRV?
> 
> Thanks.


No.


----------



## jaguar325

mopzo said:


> Update: Ran a temp Cat5 cable from the family room DVR to the router. Immediately the DVR's saw each other. Can anyone provide an explanation on why the Powerline adaptors won't allow the DVR's to see each other?


I had power-line working between 3 DVRs but just switched over to Cat 6 for a combination of reasons. I am not sure why yours won't work but will give some details here on my power-line setup in case it provides you some clues.

I have an HR20 and HR22 very close to each other, they were directly connected (port 2 of one connected to port 1 of the other) and the first one had a connection to the power-line adapter. On that end, I had a NetGear 200Mbts adapter w/ built-in 4-port switch and it was communicating to the network via a single-port 200Mbts adapter near the router. The NetGear software was telling me I was only getting about 40-60Mbts throughput (I figured due to congestion where all my A/V equipment and/or that outlet being on a different breaker panel). To test the 3rd DVR (HR20) I had to run a cable across the floor back to the router (no easy way to run permanent cable over there). They were all able to see each other with this setup and I ran some tests with HD movies - no issues. The router is an old Linksys WRT54 which I plan to replace.

I've now replaced the NetGear "switch" with hard-wired Cat 6 connections with the first two - working great. The third one is going to be a bit trickier - tradeoff between $$$ for DECA or power-line or suck it up and cut the ceiling open.. I have been wavering back and forth. I am reusing the NetGear up in my office since the wireless radio on my laptop is weak and I can double internet speed by connecting it with a cable to a wireless or power-line device.

There has to be a simple explanation for your situation... I would try reset to see if that clears it up. During the past week, I've had both of my most-used DVRs lose contact with the other (at different times) and this resulted in one seeing the other but not vice versa.

Good luck!

Now


----------



## timf

I've been trying MRV and have been having issues streaming from my DVR with an external hard drive. The video breaks up every couple of seconds. Sometimes it's watchable with a little annoyance, while other times it is completely unwatchable. It's important to note that this hard drive has never worked perfectly since I first added it. The picture glitches occasionally, and sometimes the controls will become unresponsive, but it's been usable for the most part and I've gotten used to the quirks. Adding MRV to the equation simply seems to amplify the problems. I'm removing the hard drive for now (I don't really need the extra space with all my DVRs linked together now) and am seeing if it works any better.


----------



## mopzo

jaguar325 said:


> I had power-line working between 3 DVRs but just switched over to Cat 6 for a combination of reasons. I am not sure why yours won't work but will give some details here on my power-line setup in case it provides you some clues.
> 
> I have an HR20 and HR22 very close to each other, they were directly connected (port 2 of one connected to port 1 of the other) and the first one had a connection to the power-line adapter. On that end, I had a NetGear 200Mbts adapter w/ built-in 4-port switch and it was communicating to the network via a single-port 200Mbts adapter near the router. The NetGear software was telling me I was only getting about 40-60Mbts throughput (I figured due to congestion where all my A/V equipment and/or that outlet being on a different breaker panel). To test the 3rd DVR (HR20) I had to run a cable across the floor back to the router (no easy way to run permanent cable over there). They were all able to see each other with this setup and I ran some tests with HD movies - no issues. The router is an old Linksys WRT54 which I plan to replace.
> 
> I've now replaced the NetGear "switch" with hard-wired Cat 6 connections with the first two - working great. The third one is going to be a bit trickier - tradeoff between $$$ for DECA or power-line or suck it up and cut the ceiling open.. I have been wavering back and forth. I am reusing the NetGear up in my office since the wireless radio on my laptop is weak and I can double internet speed by connecting it with a cable to a wireless or power-line device.
> 
> There has to be a simple explanation for your situation... I would try reset to see if that clears it up. During the past week, I've had both of my most-used DVRs lose contact with the other (at different times) and this resulted in one seeing the other but not vice versa.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Now


Thanks for the response. I hadn't considered a reset. Both DVRs have inet connectivity. I would really like this to work. Going totally wireless will render Direct2PC and MRV useless.


----------



## thekochs

Wanted to post some issues.....think everyone know how slow the 30-second slip and FF/RW function is across MRV.

I also found that if I use the 30slip to forward to the end of a program I'm watching on MRV that it hangs at the end.....I have to hit the play button to get the HR23-700 to come back and ask me if I want to delete or not. I'm sure this may have something to do with the response but wanted to send note.

Next, I see breakups in HD intermitantly.....and I DO have the three HR23-700s (all new) hooked to a GigE switch that is isolated to just this function. I go back and look at the origional recording on the native box and the pixelation is not there. Most of the times the pixelation is in the movement part of the scene and although I'm not an MPEG4 expert I do know that the movement items (eg forground vs background) is encoded/handled different. Having delt with alot of HTPC and MediaShare streaming apps it almost appears that the chipset in the serving STB is not keeping up with the streaming requests. Note, this happens with nobody using the Native box that is doing the streaming...in fact it is powered off....or as we know in STBY. This issue may be another "priority" and BETA firmware issue but it will happen 2-3 times in any giving 30 minute show. Since I have three new HR23-700s all running MRV I've tried different boxes being client versus server and get intermittant pixelation no matter which. Since I'm only doing one show (HD) and no other activity I know it's not a network issue.

Hope this helps DirecTV


----------



## veryoldschool

thekochs said:


> Next, I see breakups in HD intermitantly.....and I DO have the three HR23-700s (all new) hooked to a GigE switch that is isolated to just this function. I go back and look at the origional recording on the native box and the pixelation is not there. Most of the times the pixelation is in the movement part of the scene and although I'm not an MPEG4 expert I do know that the movement items (eg forground vs background) is encoded/handled different. Having delt with alot of HTPC and MediaShare streaming apps it almost appears that the chipset in the serving STB is not keeping up with the streaming requests. Note, this happens with nobody using the Native box that is doing the streaming...in fact it is powered off....or as we know in STBY. This issue may be another "priority" and BETA firmware issue but it will happen 2-3 times in any giving 30 minute show. Since I have three new HR23-700s all running MRV I've tried different boxes being client versus server and get intermittant pixelation no matter which. Since I'm only doing one show (HD) and no other activity I know it's not a network issue.
> 
> Hope this helps DirecTV


This is a known issue and is being addressed. Look for this to be resolved in the next release.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mopzo said:


> Agreed. I'm not Bank of America protecting data. I just want to keep my neighbors' teenager from surfing porn with my connection.


WPA2 security should cover that. It should also NOT interfere in any way with the operation of your MRV beta.


----------



## DennisMileHi

After being gone for a few days, I came home to find my MRV not working. The Status message stated No Networked DVRs Found even though both of them were network connected. After fiddling around trying many things like setting up the network connection again, opting in and out of MRV, and a few RBRs, MRV started working again. I have NO idea why or what I did.

The BIG problem now for me is in the process of doing that, my ESATA drive on one of the DVRS lost all the data there: Playlists, Series, etc. Bummer! It is still working but nothing is there. I now have to go set up series again, wait for the Guide data to refresh... and mostly I have lost about 30 movies and quite a few shows that I had recorded.

I guess Opting in to a BETA MRV software can really have a downside. For me, it sure did!! What a pain!


----------



## tnflyboy

I have been running the MRV beta since i got the downloads.
I didnt try to read the 15 pages of posts, so sorry for any repeats.

MRV is working good for me.
I see slowness in response to remote command when watching a show on any remote DVR.
I experience hiccups and slight pixelation maybe once or twice for most HD shows.
I am running a wired network with gigabit speed.

The skip forward is not so good. 
Just some of my experiences.
I think this technology is some of the best technology DirecTV has released lately. I use to record the same show to multiple DVRs not knowing what room I would watch in. 
Just need to smooth out some of the issues and this will be a big win for us viewers.


----------



## ZPrime

Just signed up here to post that this feature will probably get me to switch from my current Time Warner multi-room setup (using TivoHDs) over to DTV.

This is mostly because TimeWarner has been an absolute joke around here, and I'm not pleased at the price difference, but at least I'll be getting a few more HD channels for it.

I'm an experienced IT guy so "beta" doesn't scare me.


----------



## nzone

I have an HR20-700 and a HR22-100, both wired. I can watch stuff on the HR20 using MRV but not the HR22.

Has anybody experienced this were you select a show and it seems like it starts but nothing ever comes up just a blank gray screen,


----------



## DrEricCarlson

I set up MRV with my 2 DVRs (HR20-700, HR21-100) and it was working great then all of a sudden then two DVRs could not see each other any more. This has gone on for days now. Both are connected to the Internet and can download OnDemand material and both pass the network services test but they just don't see each other. The DVRs are both hardwired to my Netgear router with a switch in front of one of the DVRs. I have tried resetting my router many times but that has not helped. I haven't tried resetting my DVRs yet (I hate waiting for the system to reboot) but I will try that tonight. Any other suggestions? 

I have also thought about getting a better router like a D-link DGL-4100 since my current Netgear router always drops my wireless connection to my computer. Any suggestions on routers that work well with MRV? Should I get a gigabit router or is that overkill?

-Dr Eric


----------



## RAD

DrEricCarlson said:


> I set up MRV with my 2 DVRs (HR20-700, HR21-100) and it was working great then all of a sudden then two DVRs could not see each other any more. This has gone on for days now.


Try doing the opt out then opt in again and see if that corrects the problem.


----------



## CCarncross

Check to make sure you dont have an IP address conflict on your network...I had everything working perfectly for months, then all of a sudden 1 DVR couldnt see the other, MRV worked fine from the other DVR . I changed IP addresses on both devices, apparently Windows 7 wont respect the DHCP reservations made by my router, and bam, works perfect again


----------



## Richierich

I set up all of mine with Static IP Addresses using DHCP Reservations and I haven't had a problem since. But if your IP Address changes it will cause a problem.

You need to OPT-OUT and then OPT-IN and that should correct it.


----------



## CCarncross

richierich said:


> I set up all of mine with Static IP Addresses using DHCP Reservations and I haven't had a problem since. But if your IP Address changes it will cause a problem.
> 
> You need to OPT-OUT and then OPT-IN and that should correct it.


Thats what I have too, then I switched my PC's over to Windows 7, and the DHCP reservations for my PC's quit working and they started stealing the IP's reserved for other devices...


----------



## Richierich

CCarncross said:


> Thats what I have too, then I switched my PC's over to Windows 7, and the DHCP reservations for my PC's quit working and they started stealing the IP's reserved for other devices...


I have Windows 7 too but I don't have any problem with the Static IP Addresses changing but you could truly make them Static by assigning them Static IP Addresses outside of the DHCP Range that you have assigned, in my case xxx.xxx.1.100 - xxx.xxx.1.149 so I would use .150, .151, etc.

However, since mine have worked Perfectly I haven't changed them even though one Poster said that making them Static via the DHCP Reservation List does not truly make them Static as they have to renegotiate every so often.


----------



## wardo

i just got set up for mrv. both my hr23 and 21 are networked and seen. when i go to paly something from other room reciever i get this message: PLAYBACK FAILED. NO AUDIO/VIDEO DATA PACKETS RECIEVED FROM SERVER. what is wrong? can you guys offer any advice to resolve? thanks


----------



## dettxw

wardo said:


> i just got set up for mrv. both my hr23 and 21 are networked and seen. when i go to paly something from other room reciever i get this message: PLAYBACK FAILED. NO AUDIO/VIDEO DATA PACKETS RECIEVED FROM SERVER. what is wrong? can you guys offer any advice to resolve? thanks


How many recordings did you try? Did they play back on the local DVR? This is usually caused by a zero-length recording; there's a title there but no actual program.


----------



## wardo

thanks for the reply. yes their is a recording there. i watched it on local dvr. when i try to play it on the networked dvr i get previously described message. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Love the MRV, I've been waiting for this since I got my first utlimate tv. I even went out and got a Gigabit switch for this. I didn't really see any improvement with the Gigabit switch. Since My router is only a 10/100 and thats where the DVR's get the internet from, does that mean they will only run at 10/100 since they get internet from the router? Or are they smart enough talk to each other will they talk at 1000 (because they are both on the gigabit switch) and just send 10/100 packets out for the internet? 

DSL modem->linksys router->linksys gigabit switch-> DVR's


Hopefully they will allow us to setup recordings on the other recievers at somepoint. It would be nice to be able to hit record and have it ask you which DVR you want to add it to. Also I still can't believe that we're still limited to 50 series on the schuduler (per DVR), I hope with the MRV that they will take that cap off.


----------



## RAD

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Since My router is only a 10/100 and thats where the DVR's get the internet from, does that mean they will only run at 10/100 since they get internet from the router? Or are they smart enough talk to each other will they talk at 1000 (because they are both on the gigabit switch) and just send 10/100 packets out for the internet?


The ethernet adapters in all the DirecTV receivers (that have them) are only 10/100Mbps adapters so they won't sync at 1GB.


----------



## dennisj00

pappy97 said:


> Anyone? Any thoughts on why it would work perfectly fine one way (Watching living room DVR programs off HT set up), but the other way (trying to watch HT DVR programs on living room set up) fast-forwarding causes it to cease working?


Not sure if this has been answered in the last few pages I scanned, but you have a bad cable or bad 'punch-down' on the cable. . . While the two pair that are necessary for Ethernet will work for general surfing or email no matter how they're wired, if the two pair

aren't the MATCHED pair, either in the 'punch down' on a block or in the connector wiring, your video streaming will work one way but not the other or not at all! You may get playlists (slow connection ok) but not be able to stream.


----------



## dtv757

Below is a pic i made of my home network. 

It works ok with MRV but i have issues with HD. 
when i tried to watch hd on the hr20 (RECORDED recorded from the hr22) the program breaks up into pixels every 5 min. and i get a breif audio dropout. 
it reminds me of digital cable and how it breaks up every so often. i have no issues with FF or REW or 3 sec skip and watching SD via MRV no issues. only HD programing. 

do you think its my router??


----------



## dennisj00

That's a picture of a line drawn between a HR20 / router / HR22 even though you mention an HR21 and it's in your sig.

And it looks like a G wireless router . . which I'd say is marginal for HD unless all the stars align.

Either wire it or go N for HD MRV.


----------



## dettxw

If you're wired and you're seeing momentary glitches then just wait, the next beta will likely be better.

If you're 802.11g then you can likely improve things by going the 802.11n route as previously mentioned.


----------



## CCarncross

dtv757 said:


> Below is a pic i made of my home network.
> 
> It works ok with MRV but i have issues with HD.
> when i tried to watch hd on the hr21 (RECORDED recorded from the hr22) the program breaks up into pixels every 5 min. and i get a breif audio dropout.
> it reminds me of digital cable and how it breaks up every so often. i have no issues with FF or REW or 3 sec skip and watching SD via MRV no issues. only HD programing.
> 
> do you think its my router??


Are they connected wirelessly using 54g? Or are they hardwired thru that router?


----------



## dtv757

its a bad picture but they are both HARD WIRED via Ethernet. 

yes its a wireless g router. 

and the correct model numbers are 
BLACK HR 22-100 
and Gray HR20-700

(thanks i corrected my signature)


----------



## AlanSaysYo

Just wanted to mention that I am using a D-Link DIR-615 wireless router connecting to two HR2x's via two D-Link DAP-1522 wireless bridges. Each HR20 is in a different room and one is on another floor. Running the router in G mode produces playback with consistent pausing/skipping of HD content. Running the router in mixed G/N mode produces nearly flawless HD playback. I have not noticed any skipping or audio dropouts, and the remote is fairly responsive (there is some acceptable lag here, but it's not bad at all). 

My HR23-700 can see the HR20-700 and play programs from it, but not vice versa. I assume this is due to beta quirks since playback works exceptionally well on the newer unit. I might try playing around with the older one by resetting or opting out/in to see if that corrects the problem.

Just wanted to post that I had success with that particular equipment since I didn't find much info on it previously. I am very happy with the wireless N performance I'm seeing.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

RAD said:


> The ethernet adapters in all the DirecTV receivers (that have them) are only 10/100Mbps adapters so they won't sync at 1GB.


My bad. I had just quickly scanned the posts and saw people talking about gigabit routers. Is that why D is going to use the coax instead when this goes live? Will the coax network fix the lag issues with the HD content from one DVR to the other?


----------



## RAD

cabanaboy1977 said:


> My bad. I had just quickly scanned the posts and saw people talking about gigabit routers. Is that why D is going to use the coax instead when this goes live? Will the coax network fix the lag issues with the HD content from one DVR to the other?


The main reason that DirecTV wants to go the DECA/coax route is for support. They put in the coax between the STB's and the splitter so they know that's good. If you start talking about customer supplied networks then you've thrown a bing unknown for DirecTV support since they can't know all the differnet types of hardware customers install.

As for the lag issues, I think that's more of a software issue and you might see improvements in the next national release rolllout.


----------



## Steve

cabanaboy1977 said:


> My bad. I had just quickly scanned the posts and saw people talking about gigabit routers. Is that why D is going to use the coax instead when this goes live? Will the coax network fix the lag issues with the HD content from one DVR to the other?


100 Mpbs switches (or routers with built-in switches) are fine. HD content typically streams at between 8Mbps and 18Mbps (for _some_ OTA recordings). That's enough (in theory) for up to 5-10 simultaneous MRV streams, if that's all your 100Mbps network is doing at the time.

If you need to buy a switch, 1Gig switches have come down in price to the point they are only a few $$$ more than 10/100 switches, so probably makes sense to buy them instead for future considerations. That said, based on my own testing, with similarly configured hard-wired networks, I haven't seen a difference in MRV performance between 1Gig switches and 100Mbps switches on an otherwise "quiet" home network.


----------



## David Carmichael

I don't know for sure if the issue is really as I am about ready to state...

But it seems that of all the channels that I record I am having troubles streaming only one local network channel... ABC (KAKE-10-Wichita,KS) ...every program that I have viewed via the streaming has lost network sync at some point during the viewing and had to be reacquire the local sharing DVR??

Now this is winter time.. and most of the ABC shows were recorded during weather events.. but could weather events in the orignal recording cause playback issues and loss of the network sync?

avid


----------



## mjwagner

bobcamp1 said:


> If you already have it working, there's no need to disable it.
> 
> The problem with it is that it's too complex for Joe Six Pack to set up. They frequently mistype the address, or simply can't find it. Or later they add a new device and forget that it's on, then they think the new device is broken.
> 
> Worse, it doesn't provide any protection. You don't even have to be a hacker. If you Google it, you can find demonstrations and step-by-step instructions to show you how to bypass MAC filtering. It is really easy.
> 
> There is another more effective way to block out an average Joe AND hackers at the same time: turn on encryption.


The original point that someone, I forget who, was trying to make was that it was somehow useless - which is not true, you have to 'do something' to get around it which the average squatter typically won't bother to do - and that it somehow causes problems - again not true, unless you don't know how to set it up in which case I would suggest you don't use it. 

As I stated in the beginning, MAC filtering has its place in a multifaceted approach to wireless network security, which also includes encryption. If you don't want to use it, don't like it, or don't know how to use it, please don't use it. But don't claim that it is useless (demonstrably not true) or prone to some undocumented errors or problems (again demonstrably not true).


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Seems like I'm having the same issue as many on here. It all works perfectly unless I FF then it is impossible to stop after the commercials.

I'm running a CAT6/CAT5e 10/100/1000 network right now.

However, it does look like they are working to fix it according to the official forums http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10656653


----------



## wordethic

Is there a limit to the number of machines that the MRV software will support at any one time? I remember, painfully, that the old ReplayTV software would only allow its networked machines to see nine other Replays at once.

I have 12 (8 HR20s and 4 HR22s) networked and without fail each only sees 10 others -- and the "missing" machine changes after I reset all 12.


----------



## Gunnyman

All of a sudden neither of my DVRs can see each other. Was working flawlessly. Each DVR is on the network and passed the DTV network setup tests. I can't see either one on my network with AngryIP Scanner doesn't see them but I can ping them and they see my computer in Music/Photos. I had to reboot my network yesterday, and ever since no love. Do I just need to reboot the DVRs or is there something else?


----------



## Richierich

You probably have to Reboot your Router.

Do you have Static IP Addresses? If not when they change it causes problems so it is best to set them up as Static and probably outside of the DHCP Range or using DHCP Reservations you can list them there.

If that doesn't work Opting Out and Opting Back In again may do the trick also but I believe your IP Addresses have changed due to DHCP and you need to Reboot your Router.


----------



## Gunnyman

I rebooted everything and all is well again. I also set the DVRs to static IP's to avoid this in the future.


----------



## RAD

wordethic said:


> Is there a limit to the number of machines that the MRV software will support at any one time? I remember, painfully, that the old ReplayTV software would only allow its networked machines to see nine other Replays at once.
> 
> I have 12 (8 HR20s and 4 HR22s) networked and without fail each only sees 10 others -- and the "missing" machine changes after I reset all 12.


I don't know but that might be a question you'd want to post over at http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displayrootposts?msgBoardID=10644798 to see if those folks can get the answer for you.


----------



## vbedford

Yes it's networked.

Yes it gets signals.

Yes i re booted.

No software version will not update.

Yes i am In California.

:nono:


----------



## cabanaboy1977

RAD said:


> The main reason that DirecTV wants to go the DECA/coax route is for support. They put in the coax between the STB's and the splitter so they know that's good. If you start talking about customer supplied networks then you've thrown a bing unknown for DirecTV support since they can't know all the differnet types of hardware customers install.
> 
> As for the lag issues, I think that's more of a software issue and you might see improvements in the next national release rolllout.


I guess that makes sense, it will make support calls a lot easier for them. Hopefully they'll give us the choice to use ours or there's but I guess it really doesn't make a differance.



Steve said:


> 100 Mpbs switches (or routers with built-in switches) are fine. HD content typically streams at between 8Mbps and 18Mbps (for _some_ OTA recordings). That's enough (in theory) for up to 5-10 simultaneous MRV streams, if that's all your 100Mbps network is doing at the time.
> 
> If you need to buy a switch, 1Gig switches have come down in price to the point they are only a few $$$ more than 10/100 switches, so probably makes sense to buy them instead for future considerations. That said, based on my own testing, with similarly configured hard-wired networks, I haven't seen a difference in MRV performance between 1Gig switches and 100Mbps switches on an otherwise "quiet" home network.


I did end up getting one and it was only $10 then a 10/100 so it wasn't that bad. Ironically the day after I got, my DSL modem died and my DSL filter died. Luckly I still had the modem the phone company gave me. Althought it did take me awhile to figure out the filter was bad (I forgot it was even there since I had taken the phone out a long while ago).

-------------------------------

One other feature that I would like to see them improve on is the MRV deleting. Wish you could tell it which receivers can and can't delete programs. ie. I'd like to 2 main dvr's to be able to delete programs between them but I don't want the receiver that the kids use to be able to delete shows. Right now it only gives you the option for allowing all to be able to delete or none.


----------



## opelap

Gunnyman said:


> I rebooted everything and all is well again. I also set the DVRs to static IP's to avoid this in the future.


Doubt it will help. I have reserved IPs in my router and both DVRs drop their connection randomly.

Now I am connected over wireless G just to see how it all works, and I realize the limitation, but once they drop, they will never come back without a reboot.

Directv forums state that is just the way it is and will not be a problem once DECA comes online. Which is probably true, but even wired networks hiccup every now and then.

I think it is just poor programming to not have them poll again at some point to reconnect.


----------



## CCarncross

I think when its all said and done, if you arent running their setup, there will be no support, which is really how it should be. They should not be in the business of troubleshooting customers home networks for them...the CSR's have more than enough on their plates as it is, trying to turn them into competent nerd herders is way beyond their pay level.

That said. I get occasional drops using wireless G and they always come back fine on their own, I've never had to reboot a dvr/stb to get it to "see" my network again.


----------



## opelap

CCarncross said:


> I think when its all said and done, if you arent running their setup, there will be no support, which is really how it should be. They should not be in the business of troubleshooting customers home networks for them...the CSR's have more than enough on their plates as it is, trying to turn them into competent nerd herders is way beyond their pay level.
> 
> That said. I get occasional drops using wireless G and they always come back fine on their own, I've never had to reboot a dvr/stb to get it to "see" my network again.


So if MRV is running and you reboot your router, your receivers maintain MRV?

If so that is different than the behavior I am experiencing. They get back on the network just fine, VOD, and internet are good, but they will not see the other DVR until I reboot the receiver.


----------



## Gunnyman

Probably covered before, but can I just connect the two DVRs I own together skipping the router? Can I just use the 2nd RJ45 port on the main DVR, leaving IT connected to the internet for VOD?


----------



## RAD

Gunnyman said:


> Probably covered before, but can I just connect the two DVRs I own together skipping the router? Can I just use the 2nd RJ45 port on the main DVR, leaving IT connected to the internet for VOD?


Yes you can, it works fine. As for the 2nd question, it's strongly recommend that you don't use the 2nd ethernet connection since it will impact performance of the DVR. Just go out and buy a 10/100Mbps switch ($20 to $30 at the most) and use that to connect the two boxes back to your router.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm currently using a wireless bridge with 4 ports on it and have the dvrs plugged in to it. I was just wondering if I would see better mrv performance using what I assume is straight 100 Mbit connection between the two.


----------



## El Gabito

HR21-200
HR23-xxx (can't look at specific model right now)

I have both set up for MRV - I can use "on demand" on both, internet connection is successful.

MRV does not work. Neither receiver can detect the other.

Here is my setup (all hardwired cat5e):

HR23
\/
Linksys Router -> Internet
/\
Vonage Router
/\
HR21

Any clues why this doesn't work? I suspect it's something with different subnets or something with the two switches.


----------



## RAD

El Gabito said:


> HR21-200
> HR23-xxx (can't look at specific model right now)
> 
> I have both set up for MRV - I can use "on demand" on both, internet connection is successful.
> 
> MRV does not work. Neither receiver can detect the other.
> 
> Here is my setup (all hardwired cat5e):
> 
> HR23
> \/
> Linksys Router -> Internet
> /\
> Vonage Router
> /\
> HR21
> 
> Any clues why this doesn't work? I suspect it's something with different subnets or something with the two switches.


Haven't had Vonage for awhile but when I did the hardware they sent out had a firewall built into it so that would prevent your two DVR's from seeing each other. What I recommend is to put the HR21 on the other side of the Vonage adapter, best way would be to buy an inexpensive 10/100Mbps switch and connect both the HR21 and Vonage adapter to that switch.


----------



## captainjrl

My first major issue with MRV occurred last night. I was trying to playback an HD recording from another HR and got no audio. I tried with 3 different recordings and all played the video fine, but no audio. Have not tried a reboot yet to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## falken

Maybe someone can answer this before I go to the trouble of trying it and having it not work.... I searched but couldn't find the answer.

Can I hook up an activated receiver for MRV and have it not connected to the satellite? I have a room with ethernet but no sat. connection and would love to be able to watch things recorded from another HD-DVR on it.

My guess is no... but it would be great if it worked!


----------



## taw123

Very early CE feeds (last year) this worked, but not since. Now this is an "official" (abet beta) release I am will ask.
I can't see the playlists from either DVR (both are opt'd in, both can see and download from the Internet, both are connected via gig-e switch). Both are current software releases. Both can be seen over the same network by the DirectTV PC viewing software (you really need to have a Mac solution, but I know that topic has been covered a million times). Also both are able to view content via the media share option from my Mac using Vuze. Thus I know I have connectivity between the devices even though the MRV pref claims NO Networked DVRs available......

HD-DVR HR20-700 (living room)
HD-DVR HR21-100 (bed room)

Thanks for any pointers you can find.
--tom


----------



## El Gabito

RAD said:


> Haven't had Vonage for awhile but when I did the hardware they sent out had a firewall built into it so that would prevent your two DVR's from seeing each other. What I recommend is to put the HR21 on the other side of the Vonage adapter, best way would be to buy an inexpensive 10/100Mbps switch and connect both the HR21 and Vonage adapter to that switch.


That's weird because I can "see" them both on the PS3. But after bypassing the vonage router it does work.


----------



## dtvnetfan

Hi all,

I just installed LinkSys PLS300's powerline ethernet ... I have 2 HR22's dtv tuners that cannot see each other, yet they are online, VOD works great, I can stream to my PC etc etc ... but MRV will NOT work thru the PLS300s ... the DVRs remain invisible. I've also tried resets, opt ins and outs etc etc etc. I am new to the talk forum, so I am wondering if anybody ever found a solution to this problem? Thanks!


----------



## ericlovestivo

Using MRV. Watching a baseball game recorded on a different box. 3-hour game was set up to record 1.5 hrs longer. When the remote box gets to the end of the 3-hr point, the viewing continues past the 3 hr point, but trick play and ffwd/rwnd functions cause the recording to jump back to the 3 hr mark and continue from there again. Essentially, you have to watch the last 1.5 hrs without any trickplay operations.

This has happened with all my HR20 and HR22 boxes. Using Cat6 cables on a GigE network. MRV has been flawless, otherwise.


----------



## rhipps

Hi guys, I have been off on a VERY long trip and just got back the first of the month and am entering this discussion late. I just got a couple of my DVR's setup on MRV using a powerline adapter. I apologize in advance if this has been already covered but is there a list of wireless gaming adaptors that will work on an MRV network floating around someplace? The one that D* is selling right now is a bit pricey for me and I've only got a "G" router so I can't see buying an "N" adapter unless it is absolutely essential. Thanks for your help.

Bob in Virginia


----------



## Doug Brott

rhipps said:


> Hi guys, I have been off on a VERY long trip and just got back the first of the month and am entering this discussion late. I just got a couple of my DVR's setup on MRV using a powerline adapter. I apologize in advance if this has been already covered but is there a list of wireless gaming adaptors that will work on an MRV network floating around someplace? The one that D* is selling right now is a bit pricey for me and I've only got a "G" router so I can't see buying an "N" adapter unless it is absolutely essential. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Bob in Virginia


The basic answer is none of them .. Don't spend money on a wireless adapter for MRV. Your best bet will be to wait until next month and have DIRECTV do an installation for you. It still won't be "cheap" although I know of at least one person who was able to get a free upgrade to MRV (they are in a test market).

DIRECTV has a new adapter that uses your satellite coax connection for networking that will provide you with significantly better results than either powerline or wireless.


----------



## rhipps

Doug Brott said:


> The basic answer is none of them .. Don't spend money on a wireless adapter for MRV. Your best bet will be to wait until next month and have DIRECTV do an installation for you. It still won't be "cheap" although I know of at least one person who was able to get a free upgrade to MRV (they are in a test market).
> 
> DIRECTV has a new adapter that uses your satellite coax connection for networking that will provide you with significantly better results than either powerline or wireless.


Thanks much Doug.

Bob (Retired IT Guy)

BTW, I just discoverer that my home network only works well with SD recordings. The HD recordings are jerky and almost unwatchable (sigh).


----------



## Doug Brott

rhipps said:


> Thanks much Doug.
> 
> Bob (Retired IT Guy)
> 
> BTW, I just discoverer that my home network only works well with SD recordings. The HD recordings are jerky and almost unwatchable (sigh).


This is not unexpected, you should at least be wired .. If you're going to have to put money into it anyway, you should wait for the MRV upgrade to be available in your area. I'm an IT guy as well, but I'd still take DECA over any other option for connecting my receivers.


----------



## Movieman

rhipps said:


> Hi guys, I have been off on a VERY long trip and just got back the first of the month and am entering this discussion late. I just got a couple of my DVR's setup on MRV using a powerline adapter. I apologize in advance if this has been already covered but is there a list of wireless gaming adaptors that will work on an MRV network floating around someplace? The one that D* is selling right now is a bit pricey for me and I've only got a "G" router so I can't see buying an "N" adapter unless it is absolutely essential. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Bob in Virginia


Just to make sure if you already have powerline adapters MRV should be working but could be a problem for HD if your adapters are not correctly connected such as on the same panel or circuit it your home. As Doug stated, dont invest more money because that could be spent on DECA if your going to invest but what you have should work as many of us have it working fine. Although if it turns out that you just need an N router (and not newer powerline adapters) then you could find a cheap router as DECA seems to be in the $100 to $150 range as some are posting. There might just be some fine tuning needed. I use powerline bridges and had success once I moved them around.


----------



## rhipps

Movieman said:


> Just to make sure if you already have powerline adapters MRV should be working but could be a problem for HD if your adapters are not correctly connected such as on the same panel or circuit it your home. As Doug stated, don't invest more money because that could be spent on DECA if your going to invest but what you have should work as many of us have it working fine. Although if it turns out that you just need an N router (and not newer powerline adapters) then you could find a cheap router as DECA seems to be in the $100 to $150 range as some are posting. There might just be some fine tuning needed. I use powerline bridges and had success once I moved them around.


Thanks. I am hanging onto my cash until DECA comes down the pipeline. The way some of the literature reads (such as article at http://tinyurl.com/242lxpa) it appears that it DECA operates strictly off the D* coax and does not use a router at all. It also appears to require a SWM which could drive up the cost of installation etc.


----------



## rhipps

Doug Brott said:


> This is not unexpected, you should at least be wired .. If you're going to have to put money into it anyway, you should wait for the MRV upgrade to be available in your area. I'm an IT guy as well, but I'd still take DECA over any other option for connecting my receivers.


True. I just read someplace that a G router won't cut it for an HD stream (sigh) BTW I retired from my second career in 2003 so I am a totally out of date in the IT world now. My main hobby now (besides golf) is learning about and trying to keep up with the wonderful world of satellite TV.

FYI - The picture is what I did in my previous life as an Air Force F-4 weapons system officer (WSO or "wizzo). Retired from that in 85.


----------



## Movieman

rhipps said:


> Thanks. I am hanging onto my cash until DECA comes down the pipeline. The way some of the literature reads (such as article at http://tinyurl.com/242lxpa) it appears that it DECA operates strictly off the D* coax and does not use a router at all. It also appears to require a SWM which could drive up the cost of installation etc.


SWM will be required for DECA installation but is not required for MRV. (if you already had another setup). As for the router, you will not need it for MRV specifically but if you want to use services such as On Demand, Mediashare, or Tversity (stream to your computer) you will need a router connected to one of the DECA doggles.


----------



## veryoldschool

rhipps said:


> Thanks. I am hanging onto my cash until DECA comes down the pipeline. The way some of the literature reads (such as article at http://tinyurl.com/242lxpa) it appears that it DECA operates strictly off the D* coax and does not use a router at all. It also appears to require a SWM which could drive up the cost of installation etc.


the DECA upgrade [$99 + cost of service call $49] covers everything you need. Changing over to SWiM [to free up the band for DECA] all the DECA adapters you need, which would also include one for your router [hardwired] to have internet access. 


rhipps said:


> FYI - The picture is what I did in my previous life as an Air Force F-4 weapons system officer (WSO or "wizzo). Retired from that in 85.


aka "the guy in the back seat". You must of got ignored more than those in the right seat of a FB-111A. :lol:


----------



## oldguy1

dtvnetfan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just installed LinkSys PLS300's powerline ethernet ... I have 2 HR22's dtv tuners that cannot see each other, yet they are online, VOD works great, I can stream to my PC etc etc ... but MRV will NOT work thru the PLS300s ... the DVRs remain invisible. I've also tried resets, opt ins and outs etc etc etc. I am new to the talk forum, so I am wondering if anybody ever found a solution to this problem? Thanks!


If you have your PC server on the same powerline network, and the PC is on while you can't see the DVR's. it might help to go to Network Services and change the ports.

For months I had to turn my pc server off to be able to see the DVR in my bedroom. I had tried turning off all running software on the pc but would still lose MRV to the bedroom. One day I happened to think about network services and changed the ports and now I can leave my server on all the time and use MRV. BTW, turning off the firewall did not help.

I think this is one of the many reasons Directv wants to get away from lan connections: they don't completely understand networking themselves.


----------



## Scooter22

I'm trying to watch a recording from my guest room down in the family room, but I get the note: This program can't be played because too many recordings are being watched from Playlist: Guest Room. I started watching the recording in the guest room for a bit but decided I want to watch it downstairs. I exited from the recording and changed channels, but I can't seem to get the error/warning message to go away.

It's in double play mode at the moment. I don't know if that matters, but I do wonder how to turn double play off.

Any tips? 
Sorry if this has been asked a million times. I didn't find it via search.

Edit: Huh... Now it's working okay. Perhaps it takes a while for it to realize I'm not watching it up there. <shrug>

I'd still like to know if I did anything wrong.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Scooter22 said:


> Edit: Huh... Now it's working okay. Perhaps it takes a while for it to realize I'm not watching it up there. <shrug>
> 
> I'd still like to know if I did anything wrong.


I don't think you did anything wrong, sometimes it just takes a minute.


----------



## Steve

oldguy1 said:


> If you have your PC server on the same powerline network, and the PC is on while you can't see the DVR's. it might help to go to Network Services and change the ports.
> 
> For months I had to turn my pc server off to be able to see the DVR in my bedroom. I had tried turning off all running software on the pc but would still lose MRV to the bedroom. One day I happened to think about network services and changed the ports and now I can leave my server on all the time and use MRV. BTW, turning off the firewall did not help.
> 
> I think this is one of the many reasons Directv wants to get away from lan connections: they don't completely understand networking themselves.


I don't know squat about powerline networking gear, so please ignore this if it doesn't apply.

But in case others with regular cat5 networks get the wrong idea, I would like to point out that there is no connection between "Network Services" and MRV.

"Network Services" is a feature intended for some future use that manages traffic between two ports on your HR that need to send data to the public internet. One example of what they "might" be used for would be interactive remote management of an HR from a web browser outside the home.

Network services do NOT need to be working at all for MRV, VOD, Mediashare, PCApps or DirecTV2PC to work. You can just leave them set to "automatic" and not be concerned whether or not they pass the test.

MRV is a switched LAN service that has nothing to do with how your router manages LAN (home) to WAN (public internet) traffic. All MRV traffic is confined to the LAN (or home DECA cloud, if that's how your H/HR's see each other).

That said, if someone has decided to manually configure "network services" anyway, it's possible a misconfiguration could result in issues that might cause a poorly-designed "router-with-switch" to malfunction in such a way that problems on the "router" side might affect the "switch" side, but that _really_ shouldn't happen.

Again, Powerline may be a different kettle of fish.


----------



## Beerstalker

Scooter22 said:


> I'm trying to watch a recording from my guest room down in the family room, but I get the note: This program can't be played because too many recordings are being watched from Playlist: Guest Room. I started watching the recording in the guest room for a bit but decided I want to watch it downstairs. I exited from the recording and changed channels, but I can't seem to get the error/warning message to go away.
> 
> It's in double play mode at the moment. I don't know if that matters, but I do wonder how to turn double play off.
> 
> Any tips?
> Sorry if this has been asked a million times. I didn't find it via search.
> 
> Edit: Huh... Now it's working okay. Perhaps it takes a while for it to realize I'm not watching it up there. <shrug>
> 
> I'd still like to know if I did anything wrong.


Are you sure someone else wasn't watching a recording from the guest room in another room (someone in the kitchen, living room, or master bedroom)? That is usually when you get this error.


----------



## oldguy1

Steve said:


> I don't know squat about powerline networking gear, so please ignore this if it doesn't apply.
> 
> But in case others with regular cat5 networks get the wrong idea, I would like to point out that there is no connection between "Network Services" and MRV.
> 
> "Network Services" is a feature intended for some future use that manages traffic between two ports on your HR that need to send data to the public internet. One example of what they "might" be used for would be interactive remote management of an HR from a web browser outside the home.
> 
> Network services do NOT need to be working at all for MRV, VOD, Mediashare, PCApps or DirecTV2PC to work. You can just leave them set to "automatic" and not be concerned whether or not they pass the test.
> 
> MRV is a switched LAN service that has nothing to do with how your router manages LAN (home) to WAN (public internet) traffic. All MRV traffic is confined to the LAN (or home DECA cloud, if that's how your H/HR's see each other).
> 
> That said, if someone has decided to manually configure "network services" anyway, it's possible a misconfiguration could result in issues that might cause a poorly-designed "router-with-switch" to malfunction in such a way that problems on the "router" side might affect the "switch" side, but that _really_ shouldn't happen.
> 
> Again, Powerline may be a different kettle of fish.


All I know is, if the server is on and I set the port in network services back to where it was, I lose MRV.

Like I say, I don't think even Directv understands all that is involved.


----------



## itheman23

Just upgraded my H20-100 to an HR23-700. Already in the family was a networked HR20-600. I hadn't the opportunity to network my old H20, so my first move was to network the new HR-23. All for the purpose and excitement of joining the Beta. Setup was a breeze on both receivers. Not complicated, ho hitches. Once upon viewing shared playlist items, playback was flawless. 
My point is: I do not need DECA... From what I read DECA will be the only way forward with this service. That's great for those whose network capabilities don't support. However mine does, and I do not need nor wish to make any further investment in another network, when the one I invested in already does the job. I have no problem with a small service charge for the feature as it is a feature that is worthy of a small fee. But I'll have a beef with a DECA charge and upgrade. 

Please may this make a difference in the the way the full service feature of Multi-Room will be available. 

My network setup:
CAT5e hardwired to receivers
Linksys WRT54GS wireless with 4 port wired router
Linksys 5 port wired multi-switch


----------



## jdspencer

rhipps said:


> ...
> FYI - The picture is what I did in my previous life as an Air Force F-4 weapons system officer (WSO or "wizzo). Retired from that in 85.


Did you train in the F4 simulator made by Link? I worked for Link as a test engineer on the F4s.

Also on the FB111s.

Now back to the topic.


----------



## BudShark

oldguy1 said:


> I think this is one of the many reasons Directv wants to get away from lan connections: they don't completely understand networking themselves.


Rest assured, there are people in DirecTVs engineering group that understand it. Just as there are people who don't.

But then again, I can make the same statement about Cisco... a company where one would arguably expect them ALL to understand networking... but sadly, they don't.


----------

